# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بحث در مورد جام جهانی 2010

## Open-Source

دوستان میتونند در مورد جام جهانی 2010 در این تاپیک به گفتگو بپردازند.
 :لبخند: 

خودم اول شروع میکنم.

به نظر من یکی از بهترین تیم ها (از روز اول جام جهانی تا امروز) ، تیم آلمان بود.
بازی خیل خوب و روونی انجام داد.
یکی از پاهای فینال امسال، به نظر من آلمان هستش.

----------


## M.T.P

خدایی آلمان هم بازیش قشنگ بود هم مربیش(خوشتیپ  :تشویق: )
کلا خوشم میاد از کشوری که بازیکنای تیمش جوون و پر انرژین.
علی رغم اینکه تیم انگلیس رو خیلی دوست دارم اما جای تاسف داره.  :ناراحت:  به نظر من دلیل افت بازی انگلیس مربیش بود. من هم اگه جای بازیکناش بودم با یه همچین مربی بداخلاق و اخمویی و اون همه صدای شیپور وحشتناک از چهار طرف مسلما کاری از پیش نمیبردم. حالا نحوه برخورد نیمکت نشین ها و مربی آلمان با بازیکناش رو ببینید کلی روحیه گل زنی و تحرک رو افزایش میده.  :تشویق: 
ایتالیا هم تیم قوی و خوبی هست اما خیلی گوشتشون تلخه  :شیطان: 

خلاصه هیشکی نفهمید من طرفدار کجام  :متعجب: 
زیاد جدی نگیرید حالتونو ببرید.  :قلب:

----------


## Open-Source

اگه دوستان موافق باشند؛ یه نظر سنجی هم به این تاپیک اضافه کنیم؛ درمورد اینکه طرفدار کدام تیم هستید.

----------


## REZAsys

> خلاصه هیشکی نفهمید من طرفدار کجام


مهم نیته :لبخند گشاده!: 
پس فرانسه چی؟
خودم میگم فرانسه درسته بازی اول مساوی کرد ولی همیشه همه ی تیما بازی اول خراب میکنند( آلمان در عوض بازیهای بعدی گند میزنه :لبخند گشاده!: ) در کل فقط فرانسه......

----------


## earse+erse

فینال اسپانیا -برزیل   
سومی انگلیس

اسپانیا تیمش کامل کامله هیچی کم نداره

----------


## alinaghiha

بازی آلمان - استرالیا قشنگ بود اما گزارشگر حالمو بهم می زد :خیلی عصبانی: 
پشت سر هم می گفت استرالیا آبروی آسیا رو برد باید تیم اقیانوسیه می موند :قهقهه: 
فکر کنم کشورمون ایران با جام جهانی نرفتنش آبروی آسیا را خرید :لبخند گشاده!: 
 بازیکنان پیر استرالیا به جام جهانی رفتند ما...
خوش باشید

----------


## Open-Source

امسال اسپانیا قهرمان میشه.


راستی، بارسلونا هم بیشترین بازیکن رو توی جام جهانی داره.

----------


## M.T.P

> همیشه همه ی تیما بازی اول خراب میکنند


درست مثل هنرپیشه رزمی کار (فرانکی) که اول خوب کتک میخوره بعد طرفو آسفالت میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Cybersilent

منم از آلمان خوشم اومده 
هلند هم بد نيست

----------


## Netsky

> علی رغم اینکه تیم انگلیس رو خیلی دوست دارم اما جای تاسف داره.  به نظر من دلیل افت بازی انگلیس مربیش بود.


جون تو این جمله رو از پستت حذف کن هر کی بیاد و ببینه خدای نکرده ازت میخنده . خب برادر من انگلیس با کدوم مربی تا این اندازه خوب بوده ؟؟؟ اریکسون ، یا جناب مک دونالد که در بحرانی ترین شرایط انگلیس داشت با دافش زیر چتر صورتی استراحت میکرد . به قول ونگر انگلیس الان داره با نسل طلایی خودش در جام جهانی بازی میکنه . بعد شما میای میگی کاپلو ............. 
البته فکر کنم شما بازی رو ندیدی . چون توی اون بازی اشتباه وحشتناک گرین دروازه بان انگلیس باعث شد انگلیس گل بخوره . واقعا اگه یکی از بچه های کوچه ی ما رو به جای دروازه بان واسه انگلیس گذاشته بودن اون توپ رو میگرفت . انگلیس همیشه از نداشتن دروازه بان رنج میبره . یه مدت هم قرار بود آلمونیا پاسپروت انگلیسی بگیره که ظاهرا نشده . 



> ایتالیا هم تیم قوی و خوبی هست


شک نکن . 



> آلمان در عوض بازیهای بعدی گند میزنه


کاملا باهات موافقم . آلمان تو بازی با استرالیا یه بازی یه طرفه رو انجام میداد ولی در مقابل صربستان و مخصوصا غنا محک میخوره . البته آلمان هم شده یه تیم اینترنشنال . اوزیل و خدیرا و کاکائو و پودولسکی و کلوزه  و ماریو گومز و و و و و ................ :قهقهه: 



> بازی آلمان - استرالیا قشنگ بود اما گزارشگر حالمو بهم می زد
> پشت سر هم می گفت استرالیا آبروی آسیا رو برد باید تیم اقیانوسیه می موند
> فکر کنم کشورمون ایران با جام جهانی نرفتنش آبروی آسیا را خرید
> بازیکنان پیر استرالیا به جام جهانی رفتند ما...
> خوش باشید


واقعا بهترین نظر تا اینجای تاپیک همین بود . 

من که طرف ایتالیا هستم . اسپانیا و انگلیس و از این قبیل هنوز خیلی باید کار کنن تا به ایتالیا برسن .

----------


## Open-Source

یه چیز جالب،
توی P30World یه نظر سنجی گذاشته بودن که از چه تیمی متنفر هستید؛ فکر میکنید چه تیمی بیشتر رای آورده بود؟
اول *آلمان* بود بعد *انگلیس*
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

> اول آلمان بود بعد انگلیس


البته توی نظر سنجی یه سایت معتبر خارجی آلمان همچنان پیشتاز بود و بعدشم فرانسه بود .

----------


## mf_007

تیم فقط هلند
  ایتالیا که نهایت از گروهش بیاد بالا دیگه کاری نمی تونه بکنه
 فرانسه هم که هیچی
 آلمان هم خوب بود به نظرم یه پای فینال همین آلمان باشه 
باید دید اسپانیا چه طور بازی می کنه تو کنفدراسیون ها که  به آمریکا باخت 
 تیم خوبی داره ولی من فکر نمی کنم قهرمان شه

----------


## Netsky

> آلمان هم خوب بود به نظرم یه پای فینال همین آلمان باشه


من واقعا نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بعضی از دوستان سطحی نگر هستن . آلمان که دوتا گل زد به یه تیم اهل اقیانوسیه ( گرچه اسمش هست که از آسیا اومده ) . دوتا گل هم که بعد از اون اخراج الکی زدن . واقعا مدافعان استرالیا ته خنده بودن . بازیکن مقابلش رو ول میکرد میرفت بازیکن مجاور رو میگرفت . آخه به این میگن تیم خوب .

----------


## mf_007

بحث این بازی فقط نیست آلمان تو بیشتر جام ها خوب نتیجه گرفته و تو این جام هم نتیجه خوبی می گیره به نظرم 
تو بازی اول هم نشون داد که تیم خوبی داره هرچه قدر هم که استرالیا ضعیف بازی کرده باشه 
البته من طرفدار آلمان نیستم و از آلمان خوشم نمیاد

----------


## Open-Source

*هلند 2  ____ دانمارک 0*

هلند هم همیشه تیم خوب و لایقی بوده؛فقط شانس نداره.

----------


## Netsky

> تیم فقط هلند


بازی هلند رو دیدم . نمایش خیلی خوبی نداشتن . گل اول هم که با اشتباه مدافعان دانمارک به ثمر رسید . 
به نظر نمیرسه هلند امسال شانس خیلی زیادی واسه قهرمانی داشته باشه . 
گرچه خودم از همه هلندی ها خوشم میاد و دوست دارم اگه ایتالیا حذف شد هلند قهرمان بشه . ( البته به غیر از کرایوف ) .

----------


## Open-Source

ژاپن هم حریف خودش رو *یک بر صف* شکست داد.

این نژاد چشم بادومی، عجب پشت کاری دارند هااااااااا....
خداییش تیم ژاپن به معنی واقعی کلمه یک تیم هستش.

----------


## M.T.P

:قهقهه:   :متعجب:  ایتالیا  :متعجب:   :قهقهه: 
واقعا شانس بزرگی آورد به پاراگوئه نباخت.

----------


## Netsky

> ایتالیا  
> واقعا شانس بزرگی آورد به پاراگوئه نباخت.


البته فکر کنم شما نظر ندی بهتر باشه . 
میدونی چرا ؟؟؟ آخه در دور مقدماتی همین پاراگوئه ، برزیل و آرژانتین رو شکست داده  :قهقهه:  . 10 تا بازیش رو هم در دور مقدماتی برده . 
پس معلوم میشه شما فقط یه بیننده معمولی فوتبال هستی . حداقل روزانه توی سایت گل و فیفا یه سر برو تا اینجوری سوتی ندی .  :قهقهه:

----------


## 1485159

فقط آرژانتین!

----------


## Netsky

> فقط آرژانتین!


منم از آرژانتین خوشم میاد . البته بیشتر به خاطر *میلیتو کبیر*  :تشویق:

----------


## M.T.P

> البته فکر کنم شما نظر ندی بهتر باشه .


اتفاقا چون تیم مطرحی مثل ایتالیا به ریپ ریپ افتاده نظر هر بیننده ای رو جلب میکنه. حتی بیننده معمولی مثل من  :قهقهه: 




> حداقل روزانه توی سایت گل و فیفا یه سر برو تا اینجوری سوتی ندی .


با اون همه تعریفی که شما از ایتالیا کردین و این بازییکه ایتالیا ارائه داد ، هم شما سوتی دادین هم ایتالیا  :قهقهه: 
ایتالیا ===> یک مشت فربه مغرور :بامزه:

----------


## Netsky

> اتفاقا چون تیم مطرحی مثل ایتالیا به ریپ ریپ افتاده نظر هر بیننده ای رو جلب میکنه


بازم میگم که نظر ندی بهتره . 
آخه هنوز منظور منو نفهمیدی . ایتالیایی که به قول خودت به ریپ ریپ افتاده با تیمی مساوی کرده که تونسته برزیل و آرژانتین رو شکست بده . 
یه سوال : خداییش چند بار تو عمرت یه مسابقه فوتبال رو تا آخر نگاه کردی ؟؟؟  :متفکر: 



> با اون همه تعریفی که شما از ایتالیا کردین و این بازییکه ایتالیا ارائه داد ، هم شما سوتی دادین هم ایتالیا


معمولا ایتالیا جام هایی رو که بد شروع میکنه خوب تموم میکنه . 
جام جهانی 1982 ایتالیا با 3 تساوی از گروهش بالا اومد . ولی در پایان هم آرژانتین ، هم برزیل و هم آلمان رو شکست داد و قهرمان شد . 
پس خواهشا اول یه خورده در مورد فوتبال کشورهای بزرگی همچون ایتالیا تحقیق کن . دوباره سوتی دادی .  :قهقهه: 



> ایتالیا ===> یک مشت فربه مغرور


البته شما که زیاد از فوتبال چیزی نمیدونی این لقب رو به بازیکنان بزرگ تیمی همچون ایتالیا میدی . 
گرچه ایتالیا همیشه صاحب بازیکنان بزرگی بوده . اگه هم غرور دارن ، حقشونه . آخه *قهرمان جهان* هستن .  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## ricky22

> بازم میگم که نظر ندی بهتره . 
> آخه هنوز منظور منو نفهمیدی . ایتالیایی که به قول خودت به ریپ ریپ افتاده با تیمی مساوی کرده که تونسته برزیل و آرژانتین رو شکست بده . 
> یه سوال : خداییش چند بار تو عمرت یه مسابقه فوتبال رو تا آخر نگاه کردی ؟؟؟ 
> 
> معمولا ایتالیا جام هایی رو که بد شروع میکنه خوب تموم میکنه . 
> جام جهانی 1982 ایتالیا با 3 تساوی از گروهش بالا اومد . ولی در پایان هم آرژانتین ، هم برزیل و هم آلمان رو شکست داد و قهرمان شد . 
> پس خواهشا اول یه خورده در مورد فوتبال کشورهای بزرگی همچون ایتالیا تحقیق کن . دوباره سوتی دادی . 
> 
> البته شما که زیاد از فوتبال چیزی نمیدونی این لقب رو به بازیکنان بزرگ تیمی همچون ایتالیا میدی . 
> گرچه ایتالیا همیشه صاحب بازیکنان بزرگی بوده . اگه هم غرور دارن ، حقشونه . آخه *قهرمان جهان* هستن .


برادر netsky اینجا کسی مخالف italy هست؟
من عاشق ایتایلیام
اما یه حسی میگه امسال ارژانتین

----------


## Netsky

> برادر netsky اینجا کسی مخالف italy هست؟
> من عاشق ایتایلیام


دمت گرم . 



> اما یه حسی میگه امسال ارژانتین


من خودمم روی آرژانتین زیاد حساب میکنم و دوست دارم اگه ایتالیا حذف شد آرژانتین قهرمان بشه . 
شاهین یادمه توی تاپیک شیرازیا ( یا شایدم یه تاپیک دیگه ) گفته بودی طرف انگلیس هستی . 
ای کلک . نکنه با مسی یا میلیتو بچه محل در اومدین ؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Open-Source

آرژانتین، اگه خیلی شانس بیاره به مرحله بعد صعود میکنه.
به خاط اینکه مربی نداره (مارادونا نه از نظر شخصیتی خوبه نه از نظر فنی).
حیف اون مسی بیچاره که برای آرژانتین بازی میکنه.

فکر نکنم که اصلا ایتالیا از مرحله اول هم بالا بیاد چه برسه که... 
ساحل آج هم از ایتالیا بهتر بازی کرد.


امسال *اسپانیا* قهرمان میشه.

----------


## Netsky

> مارادونا نه از نظر شخصیتی خوبه نه از نظر فنی


مشکلی که نیست . تو که بزرگترین بازیکن سال های دور فوتبال رو به نداشتن دانش فنی متهم میکنی حتما خودت خیلی از مسائل فنی فوتبال سر در میاری . برو فدراسیون فوتبال آرژانتین بگو من میخام مربی تیم ملیتون بشم .  :قهقهه:  :گیج: 



> حیف اون مسی بیچاره که برای آرژانتین بازی میکنه.


اگه تو بری دیگه مسی هم حیف نمیشه .  :قهقهه: 



> فکر نکنم که اصلا ایتالیا از مرحله اول هم بالا بیاد چه برسه که...


از این به بعد برو به جا حمیدرضا صدر بشین و حرف بزن .



> امسال اسپانیا قهرمان میشه.


به نظر من که قهرمان نمیشه . حالا بزار یه بار هم بشه . بیچاره ها اولین بارشونه میخان قهرمان بشه . 
ایتالیا 4 بار قهرمان جهان شده . اسپانیای بدبخت تازه میخاد اولین بار اونم شاید قهرمان بشه .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
به قول ساسی مانکن : 
ماها خیلی بالاییم نیازی پس به کل نیست --------- وقتی ما قهرمان میشدیم شما ریاضی حل میکردید . 
برید تلاش کنید شاید در 2000 سال آینده به اندازه ایتالیای حال حاضر تونستید واسه خودتون افتخار و اعتبار دست و پا کنید .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Cybersilent

برزيلم كه با اين بازي كردنش واقعا ....

----------


## trade_mark

> برزيلم كه با اين بازي كردنش واقعا ....


همش تقصیر این آقای خاص که این ترکیب .... رواج داده
وقتی یه تیم در مرحله نیمه نهایی لیگ قهرمانان  با این سیستم( 9 تا دفاع- 1 حمله(حمله نه هافبک دفاعی) ) بازی می کنه باعث میشه که تیم های ضیعف مثل کره شمالی هم با این سیستم بازی کنند
خلاصه این که من اگه جای مربی برزیل بودم( :لبخند گشاده!: ) همون 30 دقیقه اول کاکا رو تعویض می کردم 
در هر صورت دونگا قصدش نتیجه گرفتنه و بس

----------


## M.T.P

دوستان من طرفدار تیم خاصی نیستم اما در برابر  :عصبانی:  Netsky  :شیطان:  موضع گرفتم ببینم این ایتالیا امسال چکار میخواد کنه.   :متفکر:   :شیطان: 
البته به نظرم این تیم های مطرح با این جور بازی کردنشون میخوان افکار تیم های دیگه رو منحرف کنند تا واسشون نقشه نکشن بعد بتونن راحتتر بازی کنن. این ایتالیای موزی هم از اوناست. :لبخند گشاده!: 
 :شیطان:  همه با هم بر علیه ایتالیا  :عصبانی:

----------


## iman1111

> جون تو این جمله رو از پستت حذف کن هر کی بیاد و ببینه خدای نکرده ازت میخنده . خب برادر من انگلیس با کدوم مربی تا این اندازه خوب بوده ؟؟؟ اریکسون ، یا جناب مک دونالد که در بحرانی ترین شرایط انگلیس داشت با دافش زیر چتر صورتی استراحت میکرد . به قول ونگر انگلیس الان داره با نسل طلایی خودش در جام جهانی بازی میکنه . بعد شما میای میگی کاپلو ............. 
> البته فکر کنم شما بازی رو ندیدی . چون توی اون بازی اشتباه وحشتناک گرین دروازه بان انگلیس باعث شد انگلیس گل بخوره . واقعا اگه یکی از بچه های کوچه ی ما رو به جای دروازه بان واسه انگلیس گذاشته بودن اون توپ رو میگرفت . انگلیس همیشه از نداشتن دروازه بان رنج میبره . یه مدت هم قرار بود آلمونیا پاسپروت انگلیسی بگیره که ظاهرا نشده . 
> 
> شک نکن . 
> 
> کاملا باهات موافقم . آلمان تو بازی با استرالیا یه بازی یه طرفه رو انجام میداد ولی در مقابل صربستان و مخصوصا غنا محک میخوره . البته آلمان هم شده یه تیم اینترنشنال . اوزیل و خدیرا و کاکائو و پودولسکی و کلوزه و ماریو گومز و و و و و ................
> 
> واقعا بهترین نظر تا اینجای تاپیک همین بود . 
> 
> من که طرف ایتالیا هستم . اسپانیا و انگلیس و از این قبیل هنوز خیلی باید کار کنن تا به ایتالیا برسن .


وقتی از فردوسی پور که همیشه خوشگل و جذاب گزارش می کنه حالت بهم میخوره 
اگه خیابانی باشه واااااااااااااااااااای  قیافت دیدنییییییییییه :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## iman1111

وقتی از فردوسی پور که همیشه خوشگل و جذاب گزارش می کنه حالت بهم میخوره 
اگه خیابانی باشه ...واااااااااااااااااای   قیافت دیدنیییییییه!

----------


## Open-Source

> مشکلی که نیست . تو که بزرگترین بازیکن سال های دور فوتبال رو به نداشتن دانش فنی متهم میکنی حتما خودت خیلی از مسائل فنی فوتبال سر در میاری . برو فدراسیون فوتبال آرژانتین بگو من میخام مربی تیم ملیتون بشم .


ماهم یه تماشاگر هستیم مثل ما بقی تماشاگر ها، هرچی رو که میبینیم میگیم.
هر کس، در مورد کسی یا یه چیزی را حرف زد، باید بهش گفت خودت بیا ببین چه کاره مردی (منطق جدید اینه؟؟!!!! :متفکر: )
ما تو این که مارادونا فوتبالیست خوبی بود شک نداریم (البته همون خوب بازی کردنش هم جای تامل داره - چون اهل دوپینگ و اینجور چیزها بوده و هست)؛ ولی این دلیل نمیشه که حتما مربی خوبی هستش.




> اگه تو بری دیگه مسی هم حیف نمیشه .


اگه من هم برم، مسی پیش یه مشت مرده خور مثل اون* میلیتو* ، که مثل کل تیم های ایتالیایی و بخصوص اینتر، که ضد فوتبال بازی میکنند، اون هم بازی میکنه، حیف میشه.





> از این به بعد برو به جا حمیدرضا صدر بشین و حرف بزن .


اگه آقای صدر و امسال او که به اصطلاح کارشناس هستند و میان فوتبال تیم های اروپایی رو توی این برنامه های تلوزیونی نقد میکنند چیزی بارشون بود، فوتبال ایران به این حال و روز نمی افتاد، اگه راست میگن آستین بالا بزنند و به قول شما دست به کار بشن.  :قهقهه: 




> به نظر من که قهرمان نمیشه . حالا بزار یه بار هم بشه . بیچاره ها اولین بارشونه میخان قهرمان بشه .
> ایتالیا 4 بار قهرمان جهان شده . اسپانیای بدبخت تازه میخاد اولین بار اونم شاید قهرمان بشه . 
> 
> برید تلاش کنید شاید در 2000 سال آینده به اندازه ایتالیای حال حاضر تونستید واسه خودتون افتخار و اعتبار دست و پا کنید .


اگه قهرمان هم نشه، مهم اینه که مثل ایتالیا و امثال ایتالیا، ضد فوتبال بازی نمیکنه.
مثل این میمونه که بگیم ایران 7 هزار سال پیش، فلان بوده، اما حالا چی هستش.
باید امروز رو دید، نه گذشته رو.
ما فقط از فوتبال قشنگی اون رو میخوایم نه نتیجه رو (حالا مثلا یه تیمی مثل ساحل آج بهتر از ایتالیا بازی میکنه، ما خوشحال میشیم که یه فوتبال قشنگ دیدیم).




> به قول ساسی مانکن : 
> ماها خیلی بالاییم نیازی پس به کل نیست --------- وقتی ما قهرمان میشدیم شما ریاضی حل میکردید .


اگه اسم این کل نیست پس چیه؟!!!
ببین چقدر وضع ما خراب شده، که با وجود این همه فیلسوف و دانشمند و شاعر، جدیدا از قوg ساسی مانکن حرف میزنند.


کلام آخر:
مرگ بر ضد فوتبال. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amir-yeketaz

به من کاملا ثابت شده که تیمایه بزرگ تو بازی های اول اصلا هیچی از خودشون نشون نمیدن و فقط انگار دارن تمرینی بازی میکنن!!! 
دیدی که وقتی برزیل دو تا زد بهترین مهره هاشو کشید بیرون و همین طور آلمان هم اینکارو کرد ... تا اونجایی که تیمایه بزرگ بتونن خودشونو برایه بازی های بعدی آماده میکنن و از الان هیچ تصمیمی نمیشه گرفت ...

----------


## PC2st

جالب شده... در این نظرسنجی ظاهرا فقط من طرفدار انگلیس هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
انگلیس پتانسیل قهرمان‌شدن را داره، کاپلو هم یکی از مربیان با تجربه و با  شهامت است. دیدید که در بازی انگلیس - آمریکا، بدون تعارف بازیکنی که کارت  زرد گرفته بود و نمی‌توانست بخوبی در مقابل آمریکایی‌ها دفاع کند را بیرون  کشید و دیدید بازیکنی که بجای او آمده بود هم کارت زرد گرفت و البته به  خوبی هم دفاع کرد.

گرین (دروازه‌بان انگلیس) ۳۰ ساله است و دروازه‌بان باتجربه‌تر انگلیس که  جیمز نام دارد، ۴۰ سال دارد. شاید کاپلو خواسته به جوانان میدان داده باشد  که از گرین به جای جیمز استفاده کرده است، شاید هم گرین واقعا دروازه‌بان  خوبی شده و کاپلو به او اعتقاد دارد (با توجه به اینکه بعد از بازی در  مصاحبه‌اش گفت: «بپذیریم اشتباه دروازه‌بان جزئی از فوتبال است همانطور که  داوران اشتباه می‌کنند»).

ایتالیا (منظورم تیمی مثل اینترمیلان هم هست!) بعضی وقت‌ها که تصمیم به  دفاع محض می‌گیرند، به خاطر این است که در مقابل تیم حریف ضعیف هستند، باید  همگی دفاع کنند تا با ایجاد ترافیک در خط دفاع، فضای مناسب را از حریف  بگیرند (اما دیدید که بارسلونا با این وجود ۱ گل به اینترمیلان زد، اگر  درست یادم باشد ۱ گل دیگر هم زد ولی متاسفانه پذیرفته نشد (آفساید گرفتند  که آفساید هم نبود)).

اما در مورد بازیکنان انگلیس بگویم، شاید نتایج نظرسنجی تغییر کرد :)  انگلیس بازیکنان خلاق خوبی دارد همچون جرارد که واقعا نمونه آن در فوتبال  کم است، مهاجم آنها رونی که فصل خوبی را پس از رفتن رونالدو پشت سر گذاشت و  مهاجمی با قدرت‌بندی بالا ۶ دانگ در آزاردادن خط دفاع حریف است، لمپارد هم  که هافبکی خوش تفکر است، شوت‌های او هم که عالی است، جان تری هم که یکی از  بهترین مدافعان است، حیف که در این بازی‌ها، خبری از فردیناند در خط دفاع  نیست وگرنه زوج فردیناند و جان تری عالی می‌شد، اشلی کول که یکی از  بهترین‌های دفاع چپ است (البته بعد از دانیال الوز و میکون و سرجیو راموس).  جو کول یکی از جنگنده‌ترین بازیکنان است که در هافبک بازی می‌کند، بازیکنی  پرتلاش و پرتحرک است، از سبک بازی کراچ خوشم نمی‌آید ولی بهرحال به خاطر  قد بلندی که دارد، مطمئناً مهره سودمندی برای بازی هوایی است و البته رایت  فیلیپس که بازیکن بسیار سریعی است و برای فرار و ایجاد موقعیت گل برای سایر  بازیکنان در هافبک راست قرار دارد.

----------


## Open-Source

توی خوب بودن تیم انگلیس شکی نیست.
رونی بعد از مسی بهترین بازیکن دنیاست (به نظر من).

ولی خودم شخصا به دلایلی از انگلیس بدم میاد؛
- از سیاست کثیف و زالو مانند انگلیس بدم میاد (که ایران ازش خیلی لطمه خورده)؛
- مثلا از هوادارن انگلیسی که بی ادب، یا بهتر بگم، وحشی هستند متنفرم؛
- از مردم انگلیس بدم میاد چون خیلی نژاد پرست هستند و خودشون رو تو دنیا برترین میدونند؛
- بازیکنان انگلیسی اکثرا از نظر شخصیتی مورد دارند (مثلا همین رونی با اینکه بازیکن خوبی هستش ولی اخلاق خوبی نداره).
 - ...

----------


## trade_mark

> - بازیکنان انگلیسی اکثرا از نظر شخصیتی مورد دارند (مثلا همین رونی با اینکه بازیکن خوبی هستش ولی اخلاق خوبی نداره).
>  - ...


این ها رو هم اضافه کن
جان تری :لبخند گشاده!: 
اشلی کول :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

به نظر شما ایتالیا میتونه از گروهش بالا بیاد.  :متفکر:

----------


## ricky22

> با شما نبودم.


نمی دونم با من بودی یا نه ولی می تونه بیاد بالا جواب شما مثبته

----------


## trade_mark

> امروز آزادت میکنم .


شما فکر خودتو آزاد کن من ....
چرا فکر می کنی ایتالیا همون ایتالیا چند دوره قبله 
میشه بگی الان شماره 10 ایتالیا که یه زمانی ربرتو باجو می پوشید الان تنه کیه ؟این بازیکن تو تیم باشگاهی خودش چه جایگاهی داره؟
لیپی گفته گل پاراگوئه شانسی بود .به نظر شما(ایتالیایی ها ) مربی پاراگوئه نباید اینو می گفت؟
در ضمن شما  جواب پست آخرم رو تو تاپیک طرفداران فرانسه رو ندادین 
شاید....

----------


## Netsky

> نمی دونم با من بودی یا نه ولی می تونه بیاد بالا جواب شما مثبته


دیگه از شاهین جون کسی بهتر رو سراغ داری که به سوالات فوتبالیت پاسخ بده . 
چاکریتم شاهین خان .  :چشمک:

----------


## M.T.P

ایتالیا از شکست برابر پاراگوئه گریخت
دو تیم پارگوئه و ایتالیا به تساوی یک بر یک رضایت دادند. لاجوردی پوشان تا دقیقه شصت و سوم بازی یک بر صفر نتیجه را واگذار کرده بودند اما با گلزنی ده روسی از یک شکست تحقیر آمیز گریختند. تیم های ملی فوتبال ایتالیا و پاراگوئه برگزار کننده نخستین دیدار گروه ششم رقابت های جام جهانی 2010 بودند. نیمه نخست این دیدار که از ساعت 23 دوشنبه شب در در شهر کیپ تاون و ورزشگاه گرین پوینت آغاز شد با نتیجه یک بر صفر به سود قرمز پوشان پاراگوئه به اتمام رسید اما در پایان بازی با گلزنی ده روسی بازیکن تیم ملی ایتالیا دو تیم با تقسیم امتیازات به تساوی رضایت دادند تا لاجوردی پوشان در اولین بازی خورد شکست نخورند.
ایتالیا که به عنوان قهرمان دور گذشته در این جام حضور دارد چهره ای کاملا متفاوت پیدا کرده و ترکیب این تیم نسبت به چهار سال گذشته به کلی تغییر یافته است.

تمامی اعضای تیم ملی این کشور هم اکنون در سری A ایتالیا مشغول بازی هستند و "مارچللو لیپی" سرمربی این تیم هنوز ترکیب 11 نفره اصلی خود برای بازی در جام 2010 را مخفی نگه داشته است. 
تیم پاراگوئه با ارائه بازی تدافعی و تکیه بر ضد حمله های زهر دار موفق شد توسط آلکاراز در دقیقه 39 با ضربه سر دروازه بوفون را باز کند و برخلاف انتظار،‌ ایتالیا نیمه اول را با شکست به رختکن رفت ؛ اما شاگردان مارچلو لیپی در نیمه دوم برای تغییر نتیجه تلاش کردند و در دقیقه 63 ده روسی گل تساوی را به ثمر رساند و نتیجه یک بر یک تا پایان پابرجا ماند تا مدافع عنوان قهرمانی جام جهانی، در گام نخست متوقف شود.
بنیتو آرچوندیا از مکزیک قضاوت این دیدار را برعهده داشت. وی به کاکرس از پاراگوئه و کامورانزی از ایتالیا اخطار داد.
به عقیده اکثر کارشناسان گروه هفتم این دوره از مسابقات جام جهانی گروه مرگ است و حضور تیم های قدرتمند برزیل و پرتقال مدعی در کنار ساحل عاج قدرتمند و کره شمالی مرموز و ناشناخته راه صعود را بسیار سخت نموده است.

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> این ادبیات چاله میدونی شما منو اسیر خودش کرده


ایول داره Netsky   .... همیشه خاکی باش داداش (مثه خودمی نوکرتم!)

----------


## trade_mark

> ایتالیا از شکست برابر پاراگوئه گریخت


*دادش خبر دقیق و به جایی بود* :تشویق:

----------


## M.T.P

فيفا:ايتاليا با ضعيف ترين تيم نيم قرن گذشته پا به جام جهاني گذاشته است
سايت بين المللي فوتبال (فيفا) اعلام کرد که تيم ملي فوتبال ايتاليا مدافع عنوان قهرماني جام جهاني، با ضعيف ترين تيم نيم قرن گذشته خود گام به مسابقات جام جهاني 2010 آفريقاي جنوبي گذاشته است.
  سايت فيفا در گزارش بررسي تيم هاي حاضر در جام جهاني 2010، اين بار تيم ايتاليا را مورد کنکاش قرار داد و به نقاط قوت و ضعف اين تيم به طور مبسوط پرداخت.

 در گزارش فيفا، تيم ايتالياي اين دوره از بازيها، تيمي همراه با نقاط ضعف فراوان و هشدار دهنده توصيف شده است.

 براساس اين گزارش، بسياري از مدافعين تيم مثل فابيو کاناوارو، جيانلوکا زامبروتا دوران خوب خود را پشت سر گذاشته يا مثل سالواتوره بوچتي، دومنيکو کريچيتو ولئوناردو بونوچي بسيار کم تجربه هستند.

 ايتاليا تعداد زيادي بازيکن مياني دارد اما اين بازيکنان از خلاقيت، مهارت و جنگندگي کافي براي باز کردن تيم حريف برخوردار نيستند.

 در ادامه گزارش فيفا آمده است:‌ پنج بازيکن خط حمله انتخابي آنتونيو دي ناتاله، وينچنزو ياکوئينتا، آلبرتو جيلاردينو، فابيو کواگليارلا و جيامپائولا پازيني به طور نگران کننده اي متوسط و بسيار پايين تر از حد مهاجمين تيم ايتاليا در تيم هاي گذشته اين کشور در جام جهاني هستند.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*این طرز صحبت زشت و توهین آمیز نسبت به هم رو کنار بگذارید. پست های نامربوط حذف شدند.*

----------


## REZAsys

*ایول خبرات خیلی دقیقه.........
قابل توجه بعضی ها............
*

----------


## trade_mark

اولا از آقای راد و تمام دوستان که با پست هام باعث تنش و ناراحتی شدم معذزت می خوام .
دوما بنده خودم اعلام صلح می کنم و دیگر در این تاپیک پست نمی دهم .هر تیمی که حقشه قهرمان میشه .والسلام
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Netsky

> ایول خبرات خیلی دقیقه.........
> قابل توجه بعضی ها............


اگه فرانسه بخوره به پاراگوئه نابود میشه .

----------


## PC2st

> توی خوب بودن تیم انگلیس شکی نیست.
> رونی بعد از مسی بهترین بازیکن دنیاست (به نظر من).
> 
> ولی خودم شخصا به دلایلی از انگلیس بدم میاد؛
> - از سیاست کثیف و زالو مانند انگلیس بدم میاد (که ایران ازش خیلی لطمه  خورده)؛
> - مثلا از هوادارن انگلیسی که بی ادب، یا بهتر بگم، وحشی هستند متنفرم؛
> - از مردم انگلیس بدم میاد چون خیلی نژاد پرست هستند و خودشون رو تو دنیا  برترین میدونند؛
> - بازیکنان انگلیسی اکثرا از نظر شخصیتی مورد دارند (مثلا همین رونی با  اینکه بازیکن خوبی هستش ولی اخلاق خوبی نداره).
>  - ...


سیاست را ول کنید و زیبایی فوتبال را بچسبید...




> این ها رو هم اضافه کن
> جان تری
> اشلی کول


این بیچاره‌ها توبه کردند  :شیطان:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

حالا فکر کنم انگلیس تیم خوبی شد :)

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان به لطف آقا بهروز تاپیک طرفداران فرانسه منفجر شد :خیلی عصبانی: 



> اگه فرانسه بخوره به پاراگوئه نابود میشه .


اگر ایتالیا به پست فرانسه بخوره نابود میشه :لبخند گشاده!: 
لطفا بحث بی جا نکنید ................................ :متفکر: 
فقط فرانسه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

خدایی با فرانسه خیلی حال میکنم ، تو 2006 هم حق قهرمانی با فرانسه بود ، پنالتی که دلیل برتری نمیشد.
من دقیقا از همون سال با برخوردی که با زیدان شد از ایتالیا متنفر شدم. کلا بازیکن های مغرور و بیخودی داره.

----------


## REZAsys

> خدایی با فرانسه خیلی حال میکنم ، تو 2006 هم حق قهرمانی با فرانسه بود ،  پنالتی که دلیل برتری نمیشد.
> من دقیقا از همون سال با برخوردی که با زیدان شد از ایتالیا متنفر شدم. کلا  بازیکن های مغرور و بیخودی داره.


حرف حق رو زدی............. :تشویق: 
یک نفر پاسخ را مفید ارزیابی کرد................

----------


## Open-Source

اين دوستمون درست ميگه، اون سال حق فرانسه بود كه قهرمان بشه؛

منم از تيم فرانسه و كلا از كشور فرانسه خوشم مياد.

مثل انگليس و آلمان، نژاد پرست نيستند؛ فكر كنم به همين دليل باشه كه بيشترين مسلمانان اروپا هم در فرانسه زندگي ميكنند.

چند تا بازيكن مسلمان داشته و داره.

بعد از اسپانيا، زنده باد فرانسه.

----------


## M.T.P

:ناراحت:  اسپانیا 0 سویس 1  :افسرده: 
عجب مارمولکی بود سویس  :متعجب:

----------


## Netsky

شکست تحقیر آمیز  :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:  تیم ملی اسپانیا برابر یکی از *کوچکترین تیم های اروپا* رو خدمت تمامی دوستداران این تیم حقیر تسلیت عرض میکنم .   :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
*خدا میدونه در برابر شیلی چه بلایی قراره سرشون بیاد .* 
اینا میخان قهرمان بشن ؟؟؟!!!  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Open-Source

*اسپانیا 0   _____   سوئیس 1*

اسپانیا در عین شایستگی از سوئیس شکست خورد. :ناراحت: 
اسپانیا با یک بازی تماشایی و چشم نواز نتوانست تیم سوئیس رو که 11 نفره دفاع میکردند رو شکست بده. (یاد بازی بارسلونا و اینتر افتادم).

ولی، زیباترین بازی جام از اول تا امروز بازی اسپانیا بود. :لبخند:

----------


## Netsky

> اسپانیا در عین شایستگی از سوئیس شکست خورد


داداش با شایستگی بازی کردن و از اینجور حرفا جام به کسی نمیدن . به تیمی میدن که گل بزنه . هــــــــه هـــــــــه هـــــــــه . 



> اسپانیا با یک بازی تماشایی و چشم نواز نتوانست تیم سوئیس رو که 11 نفره دفاع میکردند رو شکست بده.


با بازی چشم نواز هم جام به کسی نمیدن . بعدشم ننویس *"نتونست شکست بده "*. اگه بعدا یکی این پست رو بخونه ، شاید بگه اسپانیا مساوی کرده . *بنویس شکست خورد و تحقیر شد .* 



> (یاد بازی بارسلونا و اینتر افتادم)


یعنی تحمل اون شکست اینقدر واسه بارسایی ها سخته که هر وقت شکست میخورن ربطش میدن به اینتر . متاسفم . 



> ولی، زیباترین بازی جام از اول تا امروز بازی اسپانیا بود.


آره با اون گلی که خورد فوق العاده زیبا شد بازیش . البته یه دونه هم کوبیدن تو تیرک دروازه تون . 
-----------
دور جام طلایی یه خط قرمز بکشید .

----------


## Open-Source

هر تیمی که قهرمان بشه برای من و توی تماشاگر هیچ سودی نداره.

ما فقط از فوتبال بازی قشنگ میخوام که اسپانیا ارائه میده و تیم هایی مثل ایتالیا نمیتونند ارائه بدن، چون فقط تمام فکرشون روی گرفتن جام هستش.

----------


## Netsky

> هر تیمی که قهرمان بشه برای من و توی تماشاگر هیچ سودی نداره.


راست میگی ؟؟؟ البته این حرفت فقط به خاطر اینه که* اسپانیا باخت و تحقیر شد .* 



> ما فقط از فوتبال بازی قشنگ میخوام که اسپانیا ارائه میده


*توجیح شکست حقیرانه ی اسپانیا .*



> و تیم هایی مثل ایتالیا نمیتونند ارائه بدن، چون فقط تمام فکرشون روی گرفتن جام هستش.


ایتالیایی ها جزو بزرگان دنیای فوتبال هستن و همه نوع جامی هم گرفتن . از نوع اروپاییش که گرفتن. از نوع جهانیش هم که 4 بار گرفتن . بهتر تیمی مثل اسپانیا که اینقدر در برابر گردن کلفت های فوتبال دنیا مثل ایتالیا بی اعتباره چندتا جام بگیره که حداقل بتونه واسه خودش یه اعتبار به اندازه یک صدم اعتبار ایتالیا دست و پا کنه .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
------
تیتر روزنامه های فردا : 
*اسپانیا تحقیر شد*
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: --------
در جمع بزرگان جایی برای *کوچولوهایی مثل اسپانیا* نیست .

----------


## Netsky

> اگر ایتالیا به پست فرانسه بخوره نابود میشه


تو 2006 که ایتالیا ، فرانسه رو نابود کرد .  :قهقهه: 
تو یورو 2008 هم که بازم ایتالیا فرانسه رو ترکوند .  :قهقهه: 
واقعا با چه رویی اسم فرانسه رو میارید ؟؟؟!!!  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
--------
جا داره دوباره شکست تحقیر آمیز اسپانیا رو تسلیت عرض کنم .

----------


## PC2st

آمار جالبی از جام جهانی سال‌های گذشته:
http://www.soccerstats.com/historica...lltimeworldcup

----------


## Netsky

> بابا بهترین مدافع(ان) دنیا رو داره


آره . مدافعانی که یا یه تک حمله داغون شدن . 



> خیلی ها دارن جلو ژاوی لنگ میندازن


به نظر من ژاوی آنچنان بازیکن خیلی خلاقی هم نیست که این همه ازش تعریف میکنن . بازیکن باید واسه تیمش مفید هم باشه و حداقل جلوی یکی از تیم های کوچیک اروپایی کم نیارن که باعث آبروریزیشون بشه . 
در مقابل عربستان که با بدبختی بردن . 2 تا عقب افتادن و با فلاکت 3 تا زدن . 



> نک حمله اون دوتا از اولین های دنیا دارن بازی میکنن....


حتما شما فقط به اسم بازیکنا داخل زمین نگاه میکنی . تورس که یه توپ ساده رو هم نمیتونست استوپ کنه .  :قهقهه: 
ویا هم که دیگه دروازه خالی ........  :قهقهه: 



> 90% کسایی که فوتبال میبینن دنبال زیبایی اونن.برزیل رو نگاه کنید.هیچ کس نمیگه برد.و مطمئن باشید اگه قهرمان هم بشه اولین کاری که میکنن این دونگا رو بیرونش میکنن و بازهم مطمئن باشید که کسی تیم برزیل رو تحسین نخواهد کرد به خاطر قهرمانیش(حداقل با این سبک بازی که دونگا پیشنهاد داده.دقیقا مثل مارادونا).میدونید برا چی؟ به مثال زیر دقت کنید


آمار همچین کسانی به زیر 20 درصد میرسه . اونم کسایی که فوتبال رو فقط همینطوری واسه وقت گذرونی نگاه میکنن . 
شما حاضری طرفدار یه تیم باشی ولی هیچ وقت قهرمان نشه ؟؟؟؟ مسلما نه . 
ابتدا باید کسانی که فوتبال نگاه میکنن رو تفکیک کرد . نه همه رو داخل یه گروه بزاریم و بگیم 90 درصدش دنبال فوتبال قشنگن .

----------


## sahele_sheni

اول بگم من اسپانیایی نیستم ! 

زوده که انقدر بخواید اسپانیش رو تحقیر کنید ! ! کمی صبر داشته باشید ! 

در کل خوب به همدیگه پاس میدادن ولی پاسی که به گل منجر نشه یه پاپاسی هم نمی ارزه ! حالا 100000000 تا هم که پاس بدن ! از اول باید تورس رو میزاشت تو زمین . 
ولی این باخت میتونه اونا رو به خودشون بیاره ! ! ! 
باید منتظر موند و دید در آینده چی میشه ؟

----------


## Netsky

> زوده که انقدر بخواید اسپانیش رو تحقیر کنید ! ! کمی صبر داشته باشید !


شاید حرف شما درست باشه ولی شکست در برابر سوئیس که یه تیم کوچیک در اروپاست واسه اسپانیایی که اینقدر ازش قبل از جام تعریف میکردن یعنی تحقیر ..........



> در کل خوب به همدیگه پاس میدادن ولی پاسی که به گل منجر نشه یه پاپاسی هم نمی ارزه ! حالا 100000000 تا هم که پاس بدن !


کاملا درسته . 
خوبی این پاس ها اینکه فقط یه نفر مثل مزدک میرزایی که خودش رو کارشناس فوتبال میدونه ، به وجد میاره . فکر کنم هر 5 دقیقه یه بار آمار پاسهای اسپانیا رو اعلام میکرد . البته فکر کنم اسپانیایی ها هم بدشون نمیاد آمار پاسشون بالا بره . باید وایسن با کاسیاس توی زمین خودشون پاسکاری کنن . 



> از اول باید تورس رو میزاشت تو زمین .


تا دوسال پیش میشد روی تورس یه حسابی باز کرد ولی بعد از یورو 2008 یه سیر نزولی رو در پیش گرفت و نمونه ش رو امروز در بازی با سوئیس دیدیم . واقعا بد بازی میکرد . ویا بهتر بود . البته یه گل خالی رو ویا نزد . 



> ولی این باخت میتونه اونا رو به خودشون بیاره ! ! !


دچار غرور احماقانه ای شده بودن . حالا اگه چندتا جام رنگارنگ داشتن یه چیزی ..... ولی متاسفانه یه دونه افتخار جهانی هم ندارن . بهتره یه خورده به فکر باشن و از اون بازی به اصطلاح قشنگشون یه نتیجه ای هم بگیرن . پاسکاری کردن هم که نشد فوتبال . 



> باید منتظر موند و دید در آینده چی میشه ؟


درسته . ولی با این بازی که اسپانیا ارائه داد ( اونم در برابر سوئیس ) به نظر نمیرسه در مقابل شیلی که واقعا سرعت فول العاده ای دارن بتونه کاری کنه . من که از سرعت بازی شیلی شگفت زده شدم .

----------


## mmd2009

امیدوارم با این افتضاحی که اسپانیا زد راه قهرامانی بچه های ابی و سفید پوش ارژانتین هموار بشه

زنده با یوونتوس

----------


## Open-Source

> بابا بی خیال
> اینجا کل کله؟ بحثه؟ انتقاده؟ چیه؟
> 
> بابا بهترین مدافع(ان) دنیا رو داره، خیلی ها دارن جلو ژاوی لنگ میندازن.نک حمله اون دوتا از اولین های دنیا دارن بازی میکنن....
> 
> 90% کسایی که فوتبال میبینن دنبال زیبایی اونن.برزیل رو نگاه کنید.هیچ کس نمیگه برد.و مطمئن باشید اگه قهرمان هم بشه اولین کاری که میکنن این دونگا رو بیرونش میکنن و بازهم مطمئن باشید که کسی تیم برزیل رو تحسین نخواهد کرد به خاطر قهرمانیش(حداقل با این سبک بازی که دونگا پیشنهاد داده.دقیقا مثل مارادونا).میدونید برا چی؟ به مثال زیر دقت کنید:



آفرین.
قربون آدم چیز فهم.



منم نظر همینه.
ما بازی قشنگ میخوایم.
اگه یه تیمی مثل ساحل آج هم بیاد و یه بازی قشنگ ارائه بده، ما تحسینش میکنیم.


با کسی هم بحث و کل نداریم.

----------


## PC2st

> ژاوی رو بر جرات میتونم بگم یکی از بهترین پاسورهای دنیاست...


کاملا موافقم... پاس‌های در عمق ژاوی واقعاً نظیر نداره...
در حال حاضر، پویول و سرجیو راموس جزء بهترین مدافع‌های جهان هستند...

اسپانیا در حال حاضر ستارگان بزرگی داره (مثل سایر تیم‌های مدعی)، اما با این حرف Netsky موافقم که دچار غرور کاذب بودند و به خوبی برای این جام آماده نشدند، به همین دلیل شانس قهرمانی را به اسپانیا ندادم. نمی‌خواهم کل کل کنم اما به نظر من، این اسپانیا از ایتالیا آماده‌تر است.

----------


## REZAsys

*مهم اینه که اسپانیا باخت!
و هیچ چیز جای این امتیاز از دست رفته رو نمیگیره....
فقط فرانسه
*

----------


## Netsky

> مهم اینه که اسپانیا باخت!
> و هیچ چیز جای این امتیاز از دست رفته رو نمیگیره....


کاملا درسته . 
*فقط ایتالیا*

----------


## sahele_sheni

> کاملا درسته . 
> *فقط ایتالیا*


شما که اینهمه به اینو اون گیر میدی ... ایتالیا هم همچین آش دهن سوزی نبوده تا الان که ! ! !

----------


## Netsky

> شما که اینهمه به اینو اون گیر میدی ... ایتالیا هم همچین آش دهن سوزی نبوده تا الان که ! ! !


من به کسی گیر ندادم . 
به قول بعضیا ایتالیا از گروهش هم شاید بالا نیاد . ولی اسپانیا که اینهمه واسش کلاس میزاشتن چی شد ؟؟؟ 
*از سوئیس شکست خورد .*
ایتالیا در یه بازی دوستانه با تیم دومش با سوئیس مساوی کرد . 
اسپانیا هم با اون همه ستاره ( به اعتقاد من پوشالی ) در مقابل سوئیس تحقیر شد . 
بعدش هم جمله ای که شما به نقل از بنده در پستتون گذاشتید ، جمله ای نبود که شما بخاید در موردش نظر بدید .  
موفق باشید ...........

----------


## sahele_sheni

با یه شکست نمیشه در مورد یه تیم قضاوت کرد دوست عزیز . ! !

----------


## Netsky

> با یه شکست نمیشه در مورد یه تیم قضاوت کرد دوست عزیز . ! !


البته با یه تساوی هم نمیشه در مورد یه تیم قضاوت کرد که بعضیا قضاوت میکنن . تساوی در برابر تیمی که تونسته برزیل و آرژانتین رو شکست بده . 
OK ???

----------


## sahele_sheni

کاملا درسته ! ! !

پس BE Patient

----------


## mmd2009

خداییش من مونم واسه چی دارین بین تیم های ایتالیا اسپانیا و..... دعوا می کنید وقتی میدونید اخرش تیم ملی آرژانتین قهرمان میشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

زنده باد یوونتوس

----------


## mf_007

با اینکه طرفدار هلند هستم  و طرفدار اسپانیا نیستم اینو بگم که اسپانیا از فرانسه و ایتالیا 
خیلی بهتر و در سطح بالاتری بازی می کنه درسته بازی اول رو باخت ولی هنوز زوده برا قضاوت 
ایتالیا درسته مقام های زیادی داره ولی این تیمه ایتالیا انصافا تیم نیست

تو یورو 2008 هلند هم فرانسه و هم ایتالیا رو به شکل فجیهی شکست داد :قهقهه: 
تو جام کنفدراسیون ها هم ایتالیا حرفی برا گفتن نداشت

----------


## M.T.P

برای بار چندمه دارم تو این تاپیک سوال میکنم....
آیا ایتالیا میتونه از تو گروهش بالا بیاد؟  :متفکر: 
؟
؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
 :قهقهه:  ایتالیا رفته ترکیب بچینه  :بوس:

----------


## sahele_sheni

> برای بار چندمه دارم تو این تاپیک سوال میکنم....
> آیا ایتالیا میتونه از تو گروهش بالا بیاد؟ 
> ؟
> ؟؟
> ؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟
>  ایتالیا رفته ترکیب بچینه


یعنی نمیتونه اسلواکی و نیوزلند رو ببره ؟

----------


## M.T.P

> یعنی نمیتونه اسلواکی و نیوزلند رو ببره ؟


به نظر شما آیا این احتمال وجود داره که اسلواکی یا نیوزلند بازی رو به ایتالیا ببازند؟ :لبخند گشاده!:   :شیطان:

----------


## Mahmood_M

امسال از ایتالیا فقط یک اسم مونده ... !

----------


## M.T.P

> امسال از ایتالیا فقط یک اسم مونده ... !


 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق: 
درود بــــــــــــــــــر شــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــمــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــا
 :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه: 
البته باید مواظب پاک کن های جام جهانی هم باشه  :چشمک:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:

----------


## M.T.P

ايتاليا ستاره به معناي آن‌چناني ندارد. اين بزرگ‌ترين مشکل ليپي است. ستاره‌اي که بتواند در مواقع بحران يک تنه تيم را از مخمصه برهاند. ليپي مي‌داند با لشکر پير و بي‌ستاره ايتاليا براي دفاع از عنوان قهرماني‌اش کار دشواري را پيش‌رو دارد.

----------


## REZAsys

*ایتالیا چیه................. اصلا جزء مدعی ها هم نباید باشه
آلمان و آرژانتین و برزیل فقط میتونند حریف خوبی برای فرانسه باشن.....
*

----------


## morrning

فقط ایتالیا

----------


## mmd2009

> *ایتالیا چیه................. اصلا جزء مدعی ها هم نباید باشه
> آلمان و آرژانتین و برزیل فقط میتونند حریف خوبی برای فرانسه باشن.....
> *



فرانسه که ساعت 1 بامداد نیومدنش به مرحله بعد قطعی میشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

امروز ارژانتین رو دیدد  :قلب: 

زنده باد *مـــــــــــــــارادونـــ  ــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## Open-Source

*آرزانتین 4  _____   کره جنوبی 1*

آرژانتین با 4 گل کره رو در هم کوبید.
میشه امسال آرزانتین  رو توی فینال دید.
بهترین مهاجمان دنیا رو داره.
اگه یه بازی ساز خوب مثل ژاوی داشت، خیلی خوب میشد.

----------


## Netsky

> تو یورو 2008 هلند هم فرانسه و هم ایتالیا رو به شکل فجیهی شکست داد


ولی به شکل فجیعی از روسیه ی جوان شکست خورد . حال کردم چه لایی خورد دروازه بان هلند جناب وندرسار .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 



> تو جام کنفدراسیون ها هم ایتالیا حرفی برا گفتن نداشت


آره ، البته در اولین بازیش آمریکا رو 3 بر یک ترکوند که در مرحله بعد همون آمریکا ، اسپانیا رو 2 بر صفر نابود کرد .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 



> آیا ایتالیا میتونه از تو گروهش بالا بیاد؟


خوشم اومد هیچکس به سوالت جواب نداد ( به غیر از یه نفر ) .  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 



> امسال از ایتالیا فقط یک اسم مونده ... !


شاید این ایتالیا هم همون ایتالیای 1982 باشه . 
سه تساوی گرفت . 
بعدش آرژانتین رو شکست داد ، سپس برزیل و بعد هم آلمان رو در فینال تحقیر کرد و قهرمان شد . 



> ایتالیا چیه............


ایتالیا همونی هست که جام طلایی رو در جوار اشک های شما بالا برد و یه ستاره طلایی دیگه روی پیراهنش حک کرد .  :قهقهه: 
ایتالیا همونی هست که در یورو 2008 فرانسه رو بار کامیون باقالیا کرد .  :قهقهه: 
ایتالیا همونی هست ..........
بازم بگم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> اصلا جزء مدعی ها هم نباید باشه


امشب فرانسه میره قاطی باقالی ها .........  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 



> آلمان و آرژانتین و برزیل فقط میتونند حریف خوبی برای فرانسه باشن.....


فرانسه که از *چین*  ، خدایا به کی بگم *چین* باخت . حالا میای آلمان و آرژانتین و برزیل رو حریف خوب واسه خودتون در نظر میگیرید . واقعا که ..........  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 



> فقط ایتالیا


درررررررررررررروووووووووو  وووووددددددددددددددد بـــــــــــــر تــــــــــــــــــــو .

----------


## morrning

> ولی به شکل فجیعی از روسیه ی جوان شکست خورد . حال کردم چه لایی خورد دروازه بان هلند جناب وندرسار . 
> 
> آره ، البته در اولین بازیش آمریکا رو 3 بر یک ترکوند که در مرحله بعد همون آمریکا ، اسپانیا رو 2 بر صفر نابود کرد . 
> 
> خوشم اومد هیچکس به سوالت جواب نداد ( به غیر از یه نفر ) . 
> 
> شاید این ایتالیا هم همون ایتالیای 1982 باشه . 
> سه تساوی گرفت . 
> بعدش آرژانتین رو شکست داد ، سپس برزیل و بعد هم آلمان رو در فینال تحقیر کرد و قهرمان شد . 
> ...



خوب اومدی دمت گرم.

ولی اون قضیه چین و فرانسه واقعا آبروریزی بود :قهقهه: 
امشب قراره بازم بخندیم اونم به فرانسه :قهقهه:

----------


## M.T.P

> خوشم اومد هیچکس به سوالت جواب نداد.


حرف حساب جواب نداره  :قهقهه:   :قهقهه: 
در ثانی اگه کسی حتی فکرشم میتونست بکنه مطمئن باش جواب رو میزاشت  :شیطان: 


ایتالیا گلباران خواهد شد.

----------


## morrning

> ایتالیا گلباران خواهد شد.


خواهیم دید!
 حتما ... میخواد گل بزنه :قهقهه:

----------


## Netsky

> در ثانی اگه کسی حتی فکرشم میتونست بکنه مطمئن باش جواب رو میزاشت


همه میدونن که ایتالیا از گروهش میاد بالا و دیگه جواب نمیدن . 
شاعر میگه : 
*چیزی که عیان است ---------- چه حاجت به بیان است*   :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Netsky

دوستان اینم مقایسه ی تیم اسپانیا مدعی قهرمانی ، با تیم های مطرح جهان در رقابت های جام جهانی . 
جالبه . حتما بخونیدش : 

*اسپانیا – آرژانتین :* 
1 باخت ، 2 گل خورده و 1 گل زده . 
-----------------
*اسپانیا – برزیل :*
3 باخت ، 1 برد ، 1 تساوی ، 10 گل خورده و 5 گل زده . 
-----------------
*اسپانیا – انگلستان :* 
1 برد ، 1 تساوی و 1 گل زده . 
----------------
*اسپانیا – فرانسه :* 
1 باخت ، 3 گل خورده و 1 گل زده . 
---------------
*اسپانیا – آلمان :* 
2 باخت ، 1 تساوی ، 5 گل خورده و 3 گل زده . 
---------------
*اسپانیا – ایتالیا :* 
2 باخت ، 1 تساوی ، 4 گل خورده و 2 گل زده . 
----------------
*در مجموع : 
9 باخت ، 2 برد ، 4 تساوی ، 24 گل خورده ، 13 گل زده .*

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*اگر این روال توهین و تحقیر ادامه پیدا می کنه تاپیک رو حذف می کنم.

جنبه داشته باشید و فقط در مورد موضوع تاپیک بحث کنید.

این اخطار آخر بود.*

----------


## morrning

> *اگر این روال توهین و تحقیر ادامه پیدا می کنه تاپیک رو حذف می کنم.
> 
> جنبه داشته باشید و فقط در مورد موضوع تاپیک بحث کنید.
> 
> این اخطار آخر بود.*


*

توهین و تحقیر کجا بود؟ فضا کاملا دوستانس!
*

----------


## Netsky

اینم آماری هست که تیم ایتالیا در مقابل تیم های مطرح داره ( در رقابت های جام جهانی ) : 
*ایتالیا – آرژانتین :* 
2 برد ، 3 تساوی ، 4 گل خورده و 6 گل زده . 
---------------
*ایتالیا – برزیل :* 
2 باخت ، 2 برد ، 1 تساوی ، 9 گل خورده و 7 گل زده . 
---------------
*ایتالیا – انگلستان :* 
1 برد ، 1 گل خورده و 2 گل زده . 
---------------
*ایتالیا – فرانسه :* 
1 باخت ، 2 برد ، 2 تساوی ، 5 گل خورده و 6 گل زده . 
--------------
*ایتالیا – آلمان :* 
3 برد ، 2 تساوی ، 4 گل خورده و 9 گل زده . 
--------------
*دلیل نبودن اسپانیا در لیست مقایسه ایتالیا اینه که اسپانیا جزو تیم های مطرح جهان نیست . یعنی تا به حال جامی رو نبرده که بشه جزو تیم های مطرح جهان حسابش کرد . ولی محض اطلاع اگه میخان بدونین : 
ایتالیا – اسپانیا :* 
2 برد ، 1 تساوی ، 2 گل خورده و 4 گل زده . 

*در مجموع :
3 باخت ، 12 برد ، 9 تساوی ، 25 گل خورده ، 34 گل زده . 
*

----------


## morrning

> اینم آماری هست که تیم ایتالیا در مقابل تیم های مطرح داره ( در رقابت های جام جهانی ) : 
> *ایتالیا – آرژانتین :* 
> 2 برد ، 3 تساوی ، 4 گل خورده و 6 گل زده . 
> ---------------
> *ایتالیا – برزیل :* 
> 2 باخت ، 2 برد ، 1 تساوی ، 9 گل خورده و 7 گل زده . 
> ---------------
> *ایتالیا – انگلستان :* 
> 1 برد ، 1 گل خورده و 2 گل زده . 
> ...


ایول ایتالیا :تشویق: 
اگه بازم پستمون رو  حذف نکنن :گریه:

----------


## ricky22

دقیقه 70 فرانسه :کف کرده!: 
یکی عقبه

----------


## ricky22

دومی هم خورد
فرانسه بای بای :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mmd2009

> اینم آماری هست که تیم ایتالیا در مقابل تیم های مطرح داره ( در رقابت های جام جهانی ) : 
> *ایتالیا – آرژانتین :* 
> 2 برد ، 3 تساوی ، 4 گل خورده و 6 گل زده . 
> ---------------
> *ایتالیا – برزیل :* 
> 2 باخت ، 2 برد ، 1 تساوی ، 9 گل خورده و 7 گل زده . 
> ---------------
> *ایتالیا – انگلستان :* 
> 1 برد ، 1 گل خورده و 2 گل زده . 
> ...


من به خاطر بچه های یوونتوس هم که شده دوست دارم ایتالیا بیاد بالا وای اصلا این امار نمیتونه دوای بر دردهای ایتالیا در این جام باشه و مطمئنا اگه ایتالیا بخواد به مراحل بالا بیاد باید خودش بجنگه و نه دل به این امار خوش کنن چه خودشون چه طرفداراشون

امیدوارم ایتالیا و ارژانتین بازی نهایی رو انجام بدن


***********************

خوش میاد حدسم درست بود و فرانسه 99% از جام بای بای گرفت

*********************

اسپانیا خیلی مرموزانه میتونه بیاد بالا و حتی قهرمان بشه باید خیلی حواس ایتالیایی ها و ارژانتینی ها به این تیم باشه و کلا جز دو تیم ارژانیتین و ایتالیا که خودم طرفدارشون هم میتونیم روی انگلیس هم حساب باز کنیم و الا بقیه تیم های مثل 

برزیل  ---  فرانسه --- المان -- هلند -- پرتقال ( زنده باید کریس رونالدو) و ...

هیچی نیستن واسه ارژانتین

زنده باد یوونتوس

----------


## morrning

فرانسه ... فرانسه... عجب! :لبخند گشاده!: 

ایول مکزیک . عشق کردیم برای بازیشان...

----------


## Open-Source

*فرانسه 0  _______  مکزیک 2*


فرانسه با باخت مقابل مکزیک گام بلندی برای صعود، نه، نه ، ببخشید، منظورم سقوط بود، برداشت. :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

دوستان لطف کردن و در مورد فرانسه صحبتهای لازمه رو کردن . 
بهتره بنده دیگه در مورد فرانسه چیزی نگم . 
فقط یه جمله مونده : 
*France au revoir*

----------


## PC2st

امشب در بازی انگلیس، هوادارای آرژانتین و برزیل و آلمان و اسپانیا و ایتالیا و فرانسه و ... احساس ترس می‌کنند  :لبخند گشاده!:  :شیطان:

----------


## morrning

> امشب در بازی انگلیس، هوادارای آرژانتین و برزیل و آلمان و اسپانیا و ایتالیا و فرانسه و ... احساس ترس می‌کنند


کر خوب چشته بوش ایمیش بزانیم چو ایوشید!(کردی بود :لبخند گشاده!: )
ترجمه :پسر خوب یه چیزی میگفتی ما هم میفهمیدیم!

----------


## earse+erse

[quote=earse+erse;1012805]فینال اسپانیا -برزیل 
/quote]
 اسپانیا در بهترین شرایط با برزیل نیمه نهایی برخورد می کنه نه فینال
پس فینال اسپانیا -برزیل غلطه !

دیدین اسپانیا و فرانسه چه جوری باختند :ناراحت:

----------


## Netsky

> امشب در بازی انگلیس، هوادارای آرژانتین و برزیل و آلمان و اسپانیا و ایتالیا و فرانسه و ... احساس ترس می‌کنند


خودم از انگلیس خوشم میاد . تیم باحالیه . ولی به نظر خیلی از کارشناسان در بازی اول نا امید کننده ظاهر شد . ( البته خودم قبول ندارم این حرف رو ) . گرچه آمریکا هم تیم خوبی بود و اون اشتباه گرین لعنتی باعث شد انگلیس بازی رو مساوی کنه .  :خیلی عصبانی: 
اگه هم کسی بخاد از انگلیس بترسه باید به خاطر مربیش که *یه ایتالیایی متفکر* هست بترسه . قبلا کسی از انگلیس نمیترسید . منظورم دوره مربیگری مرحوم اریکسون و مکلارن بود . ولی الان انگلیس تیم بسیار خوبی شده که بازم بیشتر به خاطر کاپلو جون هست .

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

البته من اهل فوتبال نیستم و فوتبال هم نگاه نمی کنم و طرفدار هیچ تیمی هم نیستم اما امروز صبح که تلویزیون گل های تیم مکزیک رو نشون میداد به نظرم هر دو گل اشتباه داوری بود... فکر می کنم گل اول آفساید بود و گل دوم هم تمارض بازیکن بود و خطایی صورت نگرفت!

----------


## ricky22

> البته من اهل فوتبال نیستم و فوتبال هم نگاه نمی کنم و طرفدار هیچ تیمی هم نیستم اما امروز صبح که تلویزیون گل های تیم مکزیک رو نشون میداد به نظرم هر دو گل اشتباه داوری بود... فکر می کنم گل اول آفساید بود و گل دوم هم تمارض بازیکن بود و خطایی صورت نگرفت!


دیشب کارشناسه گفت گلا سالم بودن کمک داور ایرانی بودا

----------


## Netsky

> فکر می کنم گل اول آفساید بود و گل دوم هم تمارض بازیکن بود و خطایی صورت نگرفت!


در مورد گل اول : 
وقتی کار گرافیکی خوب تلویزیون آفریقای جنوبی ( منظورم نمایش خط آفساید در عرض زمین هست ) نشون داده شد ، دقیقا بازیکن مکزیکی با آخرین مدافع فرانسوی در یه خط قرار دارن . شاید در اون تصویر تصور کنید که بازیکن مکزیکی یه تنه جلوتره ولی این به دلیل زاویه تصویر برداری بود . پس گل کاملا صحیحه . 
در مورد گل دوم : 
موقعی که بازیکن مکزیکی توپ رو از بازیکن فرانسوی رد میکنه ، بازیکن فرانسه که توپ رو از دست رفته میبینه ترجیح میده بازیکن مکزیکی رو متوقف کنه و به همین دلیل با زدن یک تکل پای بازیکن مکزیکی رو هدف قرار میده و مانع از حرکتش به سمت دروازه میشه و نهایتا خطا در محوطه جریمه و اعلام ضربه پنالتی به سود تیم مکزیک . پس این گل هم کاملا صحیحه .

----------


## earse+erse

چه قدر خوبه برنامه نویس ها کارشناس داوری هم هستند (شغل دوم)
شوخی بود ها

----------


## Netsky

> چه قدر خوبه برنامه نویس ها کارشناس داوری هم هستند (شغل دوم)
> شوخی بود ها


ممنون . چندتایی کلاس داوری رفتم .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

امسال جام جهانی جایی واسه ایتالیا و فرانسه نداره (زانم که اسه قیری له منالیل بدیان تید.  :متعجب: ) چون علی رغم سابقه درخشان اصلا آمادگی لازم رو نداشتند و نخواهد داشت باید ببینیم تیم های آرژانتین ،آلمان و برزیل که امسال پر انرژی ظاهر شدن و نتیجه های خوبی رو هم گرفتند چه کار خواهند کرد.

----------


## morrning

> امسال جام جهانی جایی واسه ایتالیا و فرانسه نداره (زانم که اسه قیری له منالیل بدیان تید. ) چون علی رغم سابقه درخشان اصلا آمادگی لازم رو نداشتند و نخواهد داشت باید ببینیم تیم های آرژانتین ،آلمان و برزیل که امسال پر انرژی ظاهر شدن و نتیجه های خوبی رو هم گرفتند چه کار خواهند کرد.


ایمه که بدمان یچید. آخه زانیمن ایتالیا بیدنو / :لبخند گشاده!: 

آرژانتینیش هیچ یکید . زانی ارا؟ چون له یه بازی ایتالیا بیدوه! :تشویق: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
اگه میخوایید بدونید چی گفتم از مترجم گوگل استفاده کنید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

نتیجه نیمه اول مسابقه تیم های آلمان و صربستان : 
1 بر صفر به سود تیم ملی صربستان .

----------


## ricky22

> نتیجه نیمه اول مسابقه تیم های آلمان و صربستان : 
> 1 بر صفر به سود تیم ملی صربستان .


این کلوزه هم اعصاب نداره ها

----------


## M.T.P

آلمان هم با این بازیش مقابل صربستان نشون داد که اصلا تیم مطمئنی نیست. خیلی شانس آورد فقط یک گل خورد.

----------


## Netsky

نتیجه نهایی : 
آلمان 0 - صربستان 1 . 
دومین مدعی قهرمانی هم شکست خورد . سه بار هم توپ کوبیده شد به تیرک دروازش . 



> آلمان هم با این بازیش مقابل صربستان نشون داد که اصلا تیم مطمئنی نیست. خیلی شانس آورد فقط یک گل خورد.


اشکالی نداره عزیزم . عاقبت سطحی نگاه کردن به فوتبال همینه دیگه . 
من قبلا هم گفته بودم ، *آلمان محک اصلی رو در برابر صربستان و غنا میخوره .* 
راستی یه نکته جالب : 
میدونستید ضعیف ترین خط دفاع تمامی ادوار جام جهانی متعلق به آلمانی هاست .  :لبخند گشاده!: 
قیافه ی رضا جاودانی بعد از پایان مسابقه بسیار دیدنی بود . قیافش شبیه سیب سرخ شده بود .  :قهقهه:

----------


## Open-Source

هنوز هم قضاوت در مورد آلمان زود هستش.
 :متفکر:

----------


## Netsky

> هنوز هم قضاوت در مورد آلمان زود هستش.


قضاوت در مورد آلمان موقعی که 4 تا به یه تیم ضعیف مثل استرالیا هم زد *خیلی زود* بود . 
البته اگه آلمان بازیش رو در مقابل غنا ببازه ، کارش تمومه .

----------


## M.T.P

> اشکالی نداره عزیزم . عاقبت سطحی نگاه کردن به فوتبال همینه دیگه .


قربونت برم جزئی نگر.  :بامزه: 



> من قبلا هم گفته بودم ، *آلمان محک اصلی رو در برابر صربستان و غنا میخوره .*


شما که نمک این تاپیکی نمکدون. کسی رو حرف شما حرفی نزده.  :بامزه: 

سخن آخر: برو ایتالیاتو بتکون.

----------


## Netsky

> قربونت برم


ایشالله . زودتر .  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> شما که نمک این تاپیکی نمکدون


شما هم فکر کنم سماق این تاپیک باشی .  :بامزه: 



> کسی رو حرف شما حرفی نزده.


کسی که حرف درست میزنه ، کسی نمیاد رو حرفش حرفی بزنه . خوشم اومد خودت اعتراف کردی که من دارم حرف درست رو میزنم . 



> سخن آخر: برو ایتالیاتو بتکون.


تو میدونی داری در مورد *قهرمان جهان* حرف میزنی ؟؟؟؟  :شیطان: 

سخن آخر : شما که طرفدار هیچ تیمی نیستی و برآیند صحبت هات نشون میده ، خیلی در فوتبال سر رشته ای نداری ، بهتر نظر ندید عزیز .  :بامزه: 
بای بای ............

----------


## Netsky

چه میکنه این اسلوونی . 2 بر صفر فعلا آمریکا رو برده .

----------


## M.T.P

> ایشالله . زودتر . 
> شما هم فکر کنم سماق این تاپیک باشی .


شورش نکن دیگـــــــــــــه !! بی مزه میشه.  :بامزه: 




> کسی که حرف درست میزنه ، کسی نمیاد رو حرفش حرفی بزنه .


دقیقا اکثر بچه ها دارن از شما انتقاد میکنن.  :بامزه: 




> خوشم اومد خودت اعتراف کردی که من دارم حرف درست رو میزنم .


البته باید شما رو راضی نگه داشت.  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> تو میدونی داری در مورد *قهرمان جهان* حرف میزنی ؟؟؟؟


این فکر رو از سرت بیرون کن.  :شیطان: 




> سخن آخر : شما که طرفدار هیچ تیمی نیستی و برآیند صحبت هات نشون میده ، خیلی در فوتبال سر رشته ای نداری ، بهتر نظر ندید عزیز . 
> بای بای ............


چرا فقط شما میسوزین؟  :قهقهه:

----------


## morrning

> دقیقا اکثر بچه ها دارن از شما انتقاد میکنن.


کی داره انتقاد میکنه چرا ما کسی رو نمیبینیم آمو :لبخند گشاده!: (از تایپینگ شیرازیا یاد گرفتم)

شما خودتو الکی میندازی وسط ... 
عشق است ایتالیا

----------


## M.T.P

> کی داره انتقاد میکنه چرا ما کسی رو نمیبینیم آمو(از تایپینگ شیرازیا یاد گرفتم)
> 
> شما خودتو الکی میندازی وسط ... 
> عشق است ایتالیا


شما هنوز یاد نگرفتی نباید وسط حرف بقیه پرید؟ یا بقول خودت نیفتی وسط!
برو آمو جون بدو... :شیطان:

----------


## Netsky

> شورش نکن دیگـــــــــــــه !! بی مزه میشه.
> دقیقا اکثر بچه ها دارن از شما انتقاد میکنن.
> البته باید شما رو راضی نگه داشت.
> این فکر رو از سرت بیرون کن.
> چرا فقط شما میسوزین؟


از این پس به پست های فاقد محتوا پاسخی داده نمیشود .  :قهقهه: 
ولی واسه آخر جواب به پستهای بی محتوای تو : 
در عجبم هنوز نگرفتی که هرچی اینجا پست بدی ، به تعداد پستهات اضافه نمیشه .  :گیج: 
--------------
خب ، آمریکا هم یه گل زد ( دقیقه 49 ) . داناوان بود که گل رو زد . البته بیچاره دروازبان اسلوونی ترسید توپ بخوره تو صورتش و به همین خاطر سرش رو عقب کشید .

----------


## sahele_sheni

بیشین بینیم با ! ! ! :دی 

بزنید گاراژ با این تیمای در پیتتون  ! هی من هیچی نمیگم هی بعضیا ...................! 

خوب به این عکس ها دقت کنید تا قهرمان رو ببینید ! ! ! 

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/t...photolist.html

----------


## Netsky

> شما خودتو الکی میندازی وسط .


این جمله به عنوان جمله سال این تاپیک انتخاب شد .  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## morrning

جان دل برادر اینجا تایپینگ جام جهانیه میدون جنگ که نیست.شما با این پستای بی ربط که میزنی هم موضوع تایپینگ رو عوض میکنی و هم جو رو آشفته میکنی.ازتون خواهش دارم تاپینگ های بی ربط با موضوع رو حذف کن.  وگر نه میام در خونتون حالتو میگیرم :لبخند گشاده!: 




> شما هنوز یاد نگرفتی نباید وسط حرف بقیه پرید؟ یا بقول خودت نیفتی وسط!
> برو آمو جون بدو...


شما انگار با خودت مشکل داری و دوست داری با این و اون درگیر بشی اگه با کس خاصی کار داری پیام خصوصی هست.شما که اصلا فوتبالی نیستی چرا میپری وسط... :شیطان:

----------


## Netsky

> خوب به این عکس ها دقت کنید تا قهرمان رو ببینید ! ! !


بابا حوصله داری رفتی سه ساعت تو سایت فیفا و لینک دادن و زدن دکمه ارسال پاسخ و هووووووووووووو . 
یه کلمه مینوشتی آرژانتین و خلاص . 
البته منم از آرژانتین خوشم میاد . بیشتر به خاطر *میلیتو کبیر* . 
چقدر این مارادونا بی مغز بود که ال کاپیتانو ( زانتی ) رو دعوت نکرد .

----------


## morrning

> چقدر این مارادونا بی مغز بود که ال کاپیتانو ( زانتی ) رو دعوت نکرد .


هر کی یه جور فکر میکنه دیشب مربی فرانسه (این بی خرد :لبخند گشاده!: )(غیبت نباشه) هانری رو بازی نداد. به نظرم میتونست کاری واسه فرانسه انجام بده که حد اقل اینجوری آبروش نره. فکر کنم خودشم به این نتیجه رسید ولی خیلی دیر بود .30 ثانیه آخر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

چه میکنه این آمریکا . دقیقه 82 مایکل بردلی حساب کار رو 2 بر 2 مساوی میکنه . 
شبیه گل رابی کین بود که به آرسنال زد . ولی قدرت اون شوت رابی کین کجا ، و این ضربه معمولی کجا .

----------


## M.T.P

> از این پس به پست های فاقد محتوا پاسخی داده نمیشود .


بگو پست های فاقد ایتالیا  :بامزه: 




> در عجبم هنوز نگرفتی که هرچی اینجا پست بدی ، به تعداد پستهات اضافه نمیشه .


میشه بگی از کجا اینو گرفتی ، گیراییت بالاست ها  :تشویق:

----------


## morrning

صورتش داغون شد.پاش رفت روی توپ

----------


## PC2st

> خب ، آمریکا هم یه گل زد ( دقیقه 49 ) . داناوان بود که گل رو زد . البته  بیچاره دروازبان اسلوونی ترسید توپ بخوره تو صورتش و به همین خاطر سرش رو  عقب کشید .


حالا اسلوونی‌ها باید حسرت بخورند که چرا دروازه‌بان جاخالی داده :) البته شاید من هم بودم جاخالی می‌دادم، به عمل جراحیش نمی‌صرفید که بخواد با صورت جلوی چنین شوتی را بگیره  :شیطان: 




> صورتش داغون شد.پاش رفت روی توپ


به این میگن گزارش اینترنتی  :شیطان:  بیجاره پوست بعضی جاهای صورتش هم رفت  :لبخند گشاده!: 

گل سوم آمریکا هم فکر می‌کنم به اشتباه قبول نشد... بهتر  :شیطان:  :شیطان:  :شیطان:  به نفع انگلیس تا راحت از گروه بالا بیاد.  :لبخند گشاده!:  امیدوارم توی بازی امشب، انگلیسی‌ها هماهنگ‌تر عمل کنند تا چیزی شبیه به لیگ جزیره را ببینیم.

----------


## Netsky

اینم سوتی سایت گل : 
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## morrning

> اینم سوتی سایت گل :


همانا ما هم کلی خندیدیم :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## PC2st

انگلیس در بازی با الجزیره افتضاح و ناامیدکننده بود...  :اشتباه: 
من که از قهرمانیش انصراف دادم.  :شیطان:

----------


## Netsky

نتیجه نهایی بازی تیم های انگلیس و الجزایر : *0 - 0* 
امسال از انگلیس هم بخاری بلند نمیشه . گرچه در بازی اول اشتباه فردی باعث شد تا انگلیس بازی رو مساوی کنه . 
حیف کاپلو که در این تیم داره مربیگری میکنه . اثری از اون انگلیس دور مقدماتی نمونده . به نظر میرسه بازیکنای انگلیس خیلی مغرور شدن . مخصوصا جناب رونی که در یه مصاحبه گفته بود : 
*" از بین بازیکنان الجزایر فقط بلحاج را میشناسم "*  . نمونه ای کامل از غرور . البته انگلیسی ها همیشه مغرور بودن و هستن . از اسلوونی نخوره خیلی باید خدا رو شکر کنه .

----------


## ricky22

شده که بعضی تیما زورکی اومدن بالا قهرمان شدن
البته اگه ایتالیا و ارژانتین بزارن

----------


## REZAsys

اینم آلمان.................... :قهقهه: 
که چهار تا چهار تا گل میزد...........

----------


## M.T.P

سرمربی تیم ملی انگلیس با دستمزد 9 میلیون و 900 هزار دلار عنوان گرانترین مربی رقابت های فوتبال جام جهانی 2010 آفریقای جنوبی را به خود اختصاص داد.
مسئولان فدراسیون فوتبال انگلیس با استخدام کاپلو، این مربی 63 ساله ایتالیایی، با دستمزد 9 میلیون و 900 هزار دلار قصد دارند پس از 44 سال به مقام قهرمانی جام جهانی دست یابند.
حیفه پول


مارچلو لیبی
این مربی پس از قهرمانی ایتالیا در جام جهانی 2006 اعلام بازنشستگی کرد اما، عملکرد ضعیف این تیم در جام ملت های اروپا در سال 2008 باعث شد تا بار دیگر لیبی به میادین فوتبال باز گردد.

----------


## M.T.P

جام جهانی۲۰۱۰/دهن كجی رونی به هواداران و دوربین های تلویزیونی	

وین رونی بعد از دیدار مقابل الجزایر، هنگام خروج از زمین با تمسخر هواداران انگلیسی به هو كردن آن ها واكنش نشان داد.

هواداران انگلیسی كه به عملكرد بازیكنان انگلیس اعتراض داشتند پس از سوت پایان بازی با سروصدا و هو كردن، اعتراض خود را به نمایش ضعیف بازیكنان نشان دادند.

وین رونی كه با اعتراض دسته‌ای از هواداران روبرو شده بود به آنها دهن كجی كرد و با حركات دهان و دست، هو كردن آن ها را تقلید كرد و بار دیگر نشان داد نمی تواند در شرایط حساس رفتارش را كنترل كند.

پس از این حركت دوربین‌های تلویزیونی به سمت او هجوم آوردند تا حركات او را ثبت كنند. مهاجم شیاطین سرخ پوش كه از دخالت دوربین های تلویزیونی به شدت عصبی شده بود، خطاب به یكی از تصویربرداران گفت: هر چقدر می خواهید فیلم بگیرید. نوبت من هم می رسد كه هنگام حذف شدن تیم هایتان به هو كردن تماشاگران بخندم.

وین رونی در حالی نسبت به اعتراض هواداران واكنش نشان داد كه فابیو كاپلو و استیون جرارد كاپیتان تیم ملی انگلیس گفته بودند: هواردان حق دارند ناراضی باشند و اعتراض كنند چرا كه ما انتظارها را برآورده نكردیم.

رونی در دیدار جمعه شب مقابل الجزایر عملكرد مطلوبی نداشت و چندان صاحب توپ نشد.

----------


## M.T.P

دروازه بان صربستان: نمی دانستم پودولسكی به كدام طرف می زند

دروازه‌بان تیم ملی صربستان بهترین بازیكن دیدار تیمش برابر آلمان شناخته شد.

ولادیمیر استویكوویچ كه با مهار ضربه پنالتی لوكاس پودولسكی نقش مهمی در پیروزی یك بر صفر صربستان برابر آلمان داشت، گفت: بسیار بسیار خوشحالم. ما به این پیروزی نیاز داشتیم. خبر نداشتم كه پودولسكی به كدام طرف خواهد زد. تنها شیرجه رفتم. بسیار خوشحالم كه ضربه او را مهار كردم.

دروازه‌بان صربستان ادامه داد: اكنون به طور كامل روی آخرین بازی‌مان تمركز خواهیم كرد. مسابقه ساده‌ای نخواهد بود.

میلان یووانوویچ زننده تك گل سه امتیازی دیدار تیم‌های آلمان و صربستان نیز گفت: بسیارافتخار می‌كنم كه من این گل را به ثمر رساندم. این مهم‌ترین گل ورزشی‌ام بود. از كراسیچ و ویدیچ هم به خاطر آن كه آن توپ را به خوبی در اختیارم قرار دادند، تشكر می‌كنم. از استویكوویچ هم. فوق‌العاده بود.

----------


## M.T.P

كاسیاس: اسپانیا دوباره برخواهد خاست	[/CENTER]
 
ژاوی هرناندس پس از باخت اسپانیا گفت: هنوز برای جبران زمان باقی هست.

هافبك طراح ماتادورها پس از باخت یك بر صفر اسپانیا به سوئیس عنوان كرد: "شروع این گونه در جام جهانی ضربه بسیار بدی است، با این حال این تنها یك بازی بود و هنوز برای جبران دوباره این شكست زمان وجود دارد."

بهترین بازیكن جام ملت های اروپا در سال ۲۰۰۸ ادامه داد: "هنوز همه چیز در دست ما قرار دارد. انتظارش را نداشتیم گل بخوریم اما در فوتبال جزئیات تعیین كننده هستند."

ایكر كاسیاس، سنگربان و كاپیتان تیم ملی اسپانیا هم در پایان بازی ابراز كرد: "فكر می كنم، شیوه بازی ما در نهایت نتیجه اش را خواهد داد. ما از سوئیس شكست خوردیم اما اسپانیا دوباره برخواهد خاست."

او افزود: "بهترین نكته آن است كه این باخت در این زمان رخ داد. ما معتقدیم می توانیم این عقب ماندگی را جبران كنیم."

----------


## ASPX

فقط ايتاليا

----------


## Netsky

خب امروز هم بازی تیم های هلند و ژاپن هستش . ساعت 16 . 
به امید برد مقتدرانه هلند . زنده باد اشنایدر ........  :تشویق: 
Forza Sneijder ..........  :تشویق:

----------


## morrning

ایتالیا  فاتح آفریقا

----------


## Netsky

نیمه اول بازی تیم های هلند و ژاپن بدون گل به پایان رسید . 
امیدوارم اشنایدر در نیمه دوم دخل این ژاپنی ها رو بیاره .



> ایتالیا فاتح آفریقا


*Forza Italia*

----------


## Netsky

چه میکنه این اشنایدر . یا یه شوت سرکش در دقیقه 53 دروازه ژاپن رو باز میکنه .  :تشویق: 
Foraz Sneijder .............  :تشویق:

----------


## Netsky

نتیجه نهایی بازی تیم های هلند و ژاپن : 
*هلند 1 - ژاپن 0* 
زنده باد اشنایدر ..... اشنایدری که در رئال داشت عمرش رو بیخود هدر میداد ولی با اومدنش به باشگاه اینتر دوباره به یه بازیکن تراز اول تبدیل شد . ( همچنین روبن که اونم در رئال داشت عمر خودش رو تلف میکرد ) .

----------


## JaguarXF

اینطور که پیداست یک طرف فینال میشه آرژانتین.
کاشکی اون یکی تیم فینال از اروپا باشه .  که دوتا فوتبال متفاوت بازی بشه توی فینال . جفتش از یک جا باشه حال نمیده مثلا برزیل و آرژانتین.

----------


## morrning

> اینطور که پیداست یک طرف فینال میشه آرژانتین.
> کاشکی اون یکی تیم فینال از اروپا باشه .  که دوتا فوتبال متفاوت بازی بشه توی فینال . جفتش از یک جا باشه حال نمیده مثلا برزیل و آرژانتین.


من دوست دارم فینال ایتالیا با آرژانتین باشه .

----------


## morrning

چه گلی میزنه این اتووو

----------


## JaguarXF

> من دوست دارم فینال ایتالیا با آرژانتین باشه .


me 22222222222222222

----------


## Open-Source

*کامرون اول تیمی بود که حذف شد.
*

باید امروز،بازی ایتالیا رو دید. (ببینیم چطوری شکست میخوره :قهقهه: )

----------


## M.T.P

امسال فکر کنم قهرمانی واسه آرژانتین باشه...

----------


## ricky22

> *کامرون اول تیمی بود که حذف شد.
> *
> 
> باید امروز،بازی ایتالیا رو دید. (ببینیم چطوری شکست میخوره)


 :گیج: 
مگه ایتالیا فرانسه هست؟ :کف کرده!:

----------


## M.T.P

تحلیل دانشمند سازمان ناسا از جام جهانی ۲۰۱۰

دانشمند سازمان ناسا اعلام کرد بازیکنان جام جهانی ۲۰۱۰ آفریقای جنوبی شاید به دلایل آیرودینامیکی عجیب و غریب بازی فوتبال در ارتفاع زیاد ژوهانسبورگ آفریقای جنوبی، شاهد سرنوشتی عجیب و غیرمنتظره برای ضربات قدرتمند خود به توپ “جابولانی” باشند.

در ارتفاع زیاد، فشار هوا پایین بوده و در نتیجه تاثیرات آیرودینامیکی از قبیل کشش و اوج گیری نیز کاسته می شود. این شرایط سرانجام منجر به حرکت توپ در مسیری صافتر و سرعتی بیشتر از حدی خواهد شد که بازیکنان در میدانهای کم ارتفاع شاهد آن هستند. ژوهانسبورگ هزار و ۶۷۶ متر بالاتر از سطح دریا قرار دارد، ارتفاعی که حتی از شهر دنور نیز بیشتر است.

“رابی متا” مهندس هوافضای مرکز تحقیقاتی امس در مافت فیلد کالیفرنیا می گوید: “زمانی که فوتبالیستها در چنین ارتفاعی بازی می کنند، توپ رفتاری کاملا متفاوت از خود نمایان می کند زیرا در این ارتفاع تراکم هوا نسبت به دیگر ورزشگاهها متفاوت است حین تماشای بازی های اخیر به دفعات شاهد شوتهای راه دوری بوده ایم که با فاصله ای زیاد از دروازه عبور کرده اند. به اعتقاد من این اشتباهات تحت تاثیر چنین پدیده ای رخ می دهند.”

فیزیک در میدان فوتبال

کشش نیرویی از هوا است که در برابر حرکت توپ مقاومت کرده و از سرعت آن می کاهد در حالی که نیروی اوج نیرویی است که باعث می شود توپ از مسیری صاف منحرف شده و زاویه بگیرد. هر دوی این نیروها به واسطه حضور هوا رخ می دهند، از این رو با کمتر بودن تعداد مولکولهای هوا، این نیروها کاهش پیدا می کنند. به همین دلیل است که ضربه زدن به توپ در ورزشگاه ژوهانسبورگ در مقایسه با ورزشگاهی که در سطح دریا قرار گرفته است منجر به حرکت سریعتر توپ در مسیری کم زاویه تر خواهد شد.

بازیکنانی که از تاثیرات ارتفاع بر روی آیرودینامیک آگاهند نسبت به بازیکنانی که از آن آگاهی ندارند، یک پله جلوتر قرار دارند. به گفته “متا” در صورتی که بازیکنان قادر به درک آنچه در موقعیتی خاص در حال وقوع است، باشند می توانند عملکرد خود را در میدان بهبود بخشند، زمانی که بازیکنی قصد پاس دادن دارد باید در نظر بگیرد که این ضربه نباید به شدت ضربه ای باشد که در ورزشگاه های کم ارتفاع تر می زند، در غیر این صورت ضربه وی به خروج توپ از زمین منجر خواهد شد.”

از سویی دیگر ارتفاع بالا می تواند شرایط فیزیولوژیکی سختی را برای بازیکنانی که به آن عادت ندارند، به وجود آورد.  اتمسفر کمتر به معنی اکسیژن کمتر برای تنفس است که می تواند موجب فرسودگی در بازیکنانی شود که برای جذب اکسیژن بیشتر به ماهیچه های خسته بدنشان، باید سخت تر تنفس کنند. افراد می توانند به ارتفاع عادت کنند و بدنهای آنها تولید گلبولهای قرمز بیشتر را برای نهایت استفاده از اکسیژن موجود در هوا آغاز خواهد کرد اما این فرایندی زمان بر است و از این رو بازیکنانی که در ارتفاعات بالا زندگی می کنند و یا به منظور خو گرفتن با محیط زودتر از دیگر بازیکنان جام جهانی به آفریقای جنوبی رسیده اند، قطعا راحتتر با شرایط کنار خواهند آمد.

“متا” در عین حال تحقیقاتی بر روی آیرودینامیک توپ جدیدی که در جام جهانی ۲۰۱۰ مورد استفاده قرار گرفته، به انجام رسانده است. شرکت آدیداس برای این رقابتها توپ جدیدی به نام “جابولانی” را معرفی کرد (به زبان آفریقایی به مفهوم جشن). این مدل جدید در مقایسه با توپهای قدیمی که از ۱۴ تکه تشکیل شده بودند از هشت صفحه تشکیل شده و شیارهای ویژه آیرودینامیکی بر روی بدنه اش دارد.

این توپ نمونه ای اصلاح شده از توپ جدید پیشین آدیداس به نام Teamgeist است که برای جام جهانی سال ۲۰۰۶ معرفی شده بود. در آن زمان آدیداس آن توپ را دقیق ترین توپ فوتبال جهان اعلام کرد و بازیکنان نیز با این وجود از رفتارهای غیر عادی این توپ و عملکرد غیر منتظره آن گلایه می کردند.

به گفته “متا” جابولانی نیز از مشکلاتی مشابه Teamgeist برخوردار است. یکی از اولین مشکلات آن پدیده ای است که به Knuckle-balling شهرت دارد، در این شرایط توپ در مسیری زاویه دار و غیر منتظره حرکت می کند، پدیده ای که به دلیل پرتاب مستقیم و بدون چرخش توپ رخ می دهد.

کم بودن چرخش در توپ به دلایل آیرودینامیکی باعث منحرف شدن توپ می شود توپ فوتبال به دلیل شکافهای میان صفحه هایش به صورت کامل هموار نیست و اکنون در توپ جدید شیارهای جدیدی نیز به آن افزوده شده است این بی نظمی های حرکت منجر به تشکیل جریانی نامتقارن از هوا در اطراف توپ شده و با ایجاد فشارهای جانبی توپ را به انحراف می کشاند.

بر اساس گزارش ان بی سی، شیارهای جدید سطح جابولانی درصد بروز این پدیده را در سرعت معمولی توپ در ضربه های آزاد منطقه دروازه افزایش می دهد پدیده Knuckle-balling لزوما پدیده بدی نیست، زیرا گاهی در لحظات آخر به دروازه بان در کنترل توپ کمک می کند اما بازیکنان دوست دارند بتوانند منطقه فرود توپی که به آن ضربه می زنند را بدانند و از این رو توپ جدید چنین توانایی را در بازیکنان با مشکل مواجه خواهد کرد.

----------


## Netsky

> *کامرون اول تیمی بود که حذف شد.
> *
> 
> باید امروز،بازی ایتالیا رو دید. (ببینیم چطوری شکست میخوره)


ایتالیا دیگه از سوئیس که شکست نخورد . تازه با اون اسپانیا اسپانیایی که تو و امثال تو میکردن .  :قهقهه: 
ایتالیا حتی اگه ببازه ، بازم بعد از برزیل پرافتخارترینه . شما برید امسال تلاش کنید حداقل یه جام تو تاریختون بگیرید .  :قهقهه:

----------


## morrning

> ایتالیا دیگه از سوئیس که شکست نخورد . تازه با اون اسپانیا اسپانیایی که تو و امثال تو میکردن . 
> ایتالیا حتی اگه ببازه ، بازم بعد از برزیل پرافتخارترینه . شما برید امسال تلاش کنید حداقل یه جام تو تاریختون بگیرید .


بزن زنگو :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> *کشش* نیرویی از هوا است که در برابر حرکت توپ مقاومت کرده و از سرعت آن می کاهد در حالی که ن*یروی اوج* نیرویی است که باعث می شود توپ از مسیری صاف منحرف شده و زاویه بگیرد.


در آیرودینامیک، نیروهایی با این عنوان ها نداریم. احتمالا منظور drag و گرانش بوده

----------


## M.T.P

نیوزلند 1 ایتالیا 0
دقیقه 10
 :قهقهه:

----------


## JaguarXF

> نیوزلند 1 ایتالیا 0
> دقیقه 10


 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی: y

----------


## Netsky

گل اول بسیار واضح آفساید بود . 
این جام رو باید جام خاک بر سری داوران نامگذاری کنن .

----------


## JaguarXF

1-1 
 :تشویق:

----------


## mf_007

> گل اول بسیار واضح آفساید بود . 
> این جام رو باید جام خاک بر سری داوران نامگذاری کنن .


درسته آفساید بود ولی دلیل نمی شه ایتالیا نتونه نیوزیلند رو ببره ایتالیا واقعا افتضاح بود

امیدوارم تیم های بزرگ بتونن بیان بالا و بازی ها زیبا بشه
 اینطوری اصلا حال نمی ده

----------


## Open-Source

> گل اول بسیار واضح آفساید بود . 
> این جام رو باید جام خاک بر سری داوران نامگذاری کنن .


اگه این گل رو ایتالیا هم میزد، همین حرف رو میزدی. :قهقهه: 
اگه ایتالیت راست میگفت باید نیوزلند رو گل بارون میکرد. :لبخند گشاده!: 
مهم اینه که ایتالیا مقابل یه تیم درجه 3 متوقف شد.

اگه امشب ایتالیا برگرده به خونش سنگین تره.

نیوزلند به ایتالیت گفت !Go.
این تصویر نشون میده که نیوزلند با ایتالیا چه کرد:

----------


## M.T.P

> آیا ایتالیا میتونه از تو گروهش بالا بیاد؟


شکم به یقین تبدیل شد.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ricky22

ارژانتین دوست داریم :بامزه:

----------


## M.T.P

ایتالیا رو میتونید از مسیر زیر پیدا کنید:
E:\FIFA 2010\Baghalia

----------


## Netsky

> اگه این گل رو ایتالیا هم میزد، همین حرف رو میزدی


آره که میگفتم آفساید بوده . 



> اگه ایتالیت راست میگفت باید نیوزلند رو گل بارون میکرد.


حالا ما که دیگه از سوسیس ببخشید ، سوئیس که دیگه شکست نخوردیم . شما که بهترین تیم دنیا هستید چرا نتونستید بازی رو ببرید .  :قهقهه: 
من خودم قبل از اینکه بازیا شروع بشه از این بازیکن دعوت کردن لیپی اصلا خوشم نیومد . جوزپه روسی رو دعوت نکرد . گروسو رو هم همینطور . 



> مهم اینه که ایتالیا مقابل یه تیم درجه 3 متوقف شد.


ما متوقف شدیم ولی دیگه سه امتیاز کامل که از دست ندادیم .  :قهقهه: 



> نیوزلند به ایتالیت گفت !Go.


اگه اینجوری گفته ، سوسیس ، ببخشید سوئیس که به اسپانیا گفته برو کوچولو ........  :قهقهه: 



> این تصویر نشون میده که نیوزلند با ایتالیا چه کرد:


البته این فکر کنم در مورد کاری که سوسیس ، ببخشید سوئیس با اسپانیا کرد بیشتر شباهت داشت . در این بازی هم که توپ کاملا در اختیار ایتالیا بود . 
----------
ما که امسال خیلی امیدی به قهرمانی نداریم . ولی حالا حالاها واسه خودمون عنوان و افتخار داریم .
 فعلا اسپانیا باید دنبال اولیش بدوه .  :قهقهه:

----------


## mf_007

من از ایتالیا خوشم نمیاد ولی اگر مثلا آرژانتین بیاد و تیم های ضعیف رو ببره تو مراحل بعد واقعا لذت می برید از قهرمانیش؟ امیدوارم انگلیس و آلمان و ایتالیا و اسپانیا که نتایج خوبی نگرفتن بیان بالا تا بازی ها جذاب تر بشه البته اسپانیا هنوز هم یه مدعیه و راحت می تونه از گروهش بیاد بالا

----------


## morrning

یه قضیه ای هست که میگه جوجه رو اول زمستون نمیشمارن!
حالا میبینیم ایتالیا آخرش به کجا میرسه! و تاکید میکنم قضیه سوسیس ببخشید سویس :قهقهه:  هنوز از یادمون نرفته

----------


## M.T.P

اسپانیا سابقه قهرمانی در کارنامه جام جهانیش نداره ،صعودش لذت بخش و باختش بی اهمیت خواهد بود.
اما به نظر شما آیا عنوان و افتخار ایتالیا میتونه همچین لکه ننگی رو که از نیوزلند به دامنش چسبیده محو کنه؟  :متفکر:

----------


## morrning

> اسپانیا سابقه قهرمانی در کارنامه جام جهانیش نداره ،صعودش لذت بخش و باختش بی اهمیت خواهد بود.
> اما به نظر شما آیا عنوان و افتخار ایتالیا میتونه همچین لکه ننگی رو که از نیوزلند به دامنش چسبیده رو محو کنه؟


WE CAN NOT FORGET SOOSEES :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Open-Source

لیپی با بازیکن هاش بهتره برن تیله بازی کنن.
البته برای تیله بازی خیلی پیر و خرفت هستند، باید مثل هواداراشون یه قول دو قول بازی کنند.
 :قهقهه: 


اگه به نظرسنجی دقت کنید میبینید که اسپانیا طرف دار بیشتری داره.
چون چند ساله که بازی قشنگی ارائه میده (از اون موقع که قهرمان اروپا شد).
اگه این نظرسنجی رو 4-5 سال پیش میزاشتی حتما ایتالیا و برزیل رای میاوردند چون بازی خوبی ارائه میداند (من خودم هم به ایتالیا رای میدادم).
نتیجه میگیریم که ملت به دنبال بازی قشنگ هستند، نه جام و نه افتخار گذشته.

مهم این که ایتالیا به این وضع دچار شد:

----------


## M.T.P

> WE CAN NOT FORGET SOOSEES


If You cant forget, so.... eat that.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

آیا واقعا 96 و 5 می شه 100% ؟ من هنوز هم توی حرف آقای مجری موندم...

----------


## morrning

بازی ساحل عاج رو دیدید؟

کاکا نا مردی اخراج شد. دعواشون هم خوب بود :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## earse+erse

دیدن مرادی چی گفت:
"اخراج کاکا صحیح بود"

بیچاره کاکا اصلا طرف رو ندید، مفت اخراجش کردن تازه داشت خوب بازی می کرد

----------


## morrning

> دیدن مرادی چی گفت:
> "اخراج کاکا صحیح بود"
> 
> بیچاره کاکا اصلا طرف رو ندید، مفت اخراجش کردن تازه داشت خوب بازی می کرد


ناگفته نماند کمی هم شیشه خورده داشت.

----------


## PC2st

> دیدن مرادی چی گفت:
> "اخراج کاکا صحیح بود"


اخراج کاکا مضحک‌ترین اشتباه داوری توو این جام بود  :قهقهه: 
این بازیکن ساحل عاج بود که با سرعت به طرف کاکا حمله برد، کاکا برای عدم برخورد ناشیانه با این بازیکن، دست راستش را محکم در کنار بدن خود قرار داد و بازیکن ساحل عاج هم خودش را بی‌دلیل زمین انداخت.

----------


## M.T.P

سرمربي تيم ملي ايتاليا گفت:‌ مقابل نيوزيلند به معناي واقعي بدشانس بوديم.

به گزارش فارس و به نقل از سايت فيفا، مارچلو ليپي اظهار داشت: در بازي با نيوزيلند در حقيقت بدشانس بوديم، البته اكنون بازي به اتمام رسيده بايد اعتراف كنم بازي خوبي مقابل حريف اقيانوسيه‌اي ارائه نكرديم.
وي افزود:‌ وقتي در همان دقايق اوليه گل دريافت كرديم، از ابتداي بازي تحت فشار بوديم و مرتب مجبور به حركت و تلاش شديم. خواهان تغيير نتيجه بوديم، اما نمي دانم چرا در لحظات سرنوشت‌ساز گلي نزديم.
اين مربي كه چهارسال قبل تيم كشورش را به مقام نخست رساند و اينك پس از دو تساوي در آستانه سقوط است، ادامه داد: ‌بازي با اسلوواكي براي ما جنبه سرنوشت‌سازي دارد و حياتي است. بايد حتما در اين بازي برنده شويم تا به دور بعد صعود كنيم.
هربرت: تصميم داور به خاطر ضربه پنالتي عجيب بود.
سرمربي تيم ملي فوتبال نيوزيلند گفت: تصميم داور براي اعلام پنالتي به سود ايتاليا، عجيب بود.
به گزارش سايت فيفا، ريكي هربرت اظهار داشت: جوانان من با اين بازي خوب لايق تعريف و تمجيد هستند. مي‌دانستيم براي اين جدال بايد بپاخيزيم و ايتاليا را به دردسر اندازيم؛ اما نمي دانم چرا برخي از تصميمات داوري عليه تيم من بود. از جمله صحنه پنالتي به سود ايتاليا كه تصميمي عجيب و غريب بود.
اين مربي ادامه داد: در لحظه‌اي كه داور به سود حريف اعلام پنالتي كرد، بازيكن من دچار خطايي نشد كه جريمه‌اش ضربه پنالتي باشد.
وي تصريح كرد: در هرحال بسيار خوشحالم در اين جدال توانستيم مقابل مدافع عنوان قهرماني يك امتياز بگيريم.

زامبروتا: مقابل نيوزيلند از موقعيت‌ها استفاده نكرديم
بازيكن تيم ملي فوتبال ايتاليا گفت: مقابل نيوزيلند از موقعيت‌هاي خود به خوبي استفاده نكرديم.
به گزارش اكيپ،‌ جيان‌لوكا زامبروتا اظهار داشت: مقابل نيوزيلند جدا از نتيجه، بازي خوبي داشتيم. تنها نتوانستيم از موقعيت‌هاي خود، خوب استفاده كنيم و گل بزنيم.
اين بازيكن افزود: مقابل نيوزيلند تمام انرژي و توان خود را خرج كرديم تا برنده شويم؛ اما مشخص شد براي گلزني توان ما كافي نبود. حالا پس از دو تساوي با پاراگوئه و نيوزيلند، بايد سه امتياز ديدار پاياني را كسب كنيم كه البته فكر مي‌كنم از بخت خوبي براي اين منظور برخوردار هستيم.

----------


## M.T.P

> سرمربي تيم ملي ايتاليا گفت:‌ مقابل نيوزيلند به معناي واقعي بدشانس بوديم.


یعنی ایتالیا جام های قبلی رو شانسی برده؟!!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Open-Source

*پرتقال 7  ___ کره شمالی 0
*

پرتقال کره شمالی رو نابود کرد. :متعجب:

----------


## ricky22

> *پرتقال 7  ___ کره شمالی 0
> *
> 
> پرتقال کره شمالی رو نابود کرد.


اگه جای کره می رفتیم جام جهانی ......
برداشت ازاد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

* VIVA Portugal*
*پر گل ترین بازی این جام . پرتغال 7 - کره شمالی 0 .*

----------


## Felony

آبروی آسیا رو برد ، مربیشون هم که ماشاالله ته اعتماد به نفس بود و نکرد مثل اینتر سیستم رو تدافعی کامل کنه و انگار نه انگار که 7 تا خورده ! رونالدو اون وسط انگار داشت PES بازی میکرد و کم مونده بود پله بزنه !

----------


## ricky22

گزارش خیابانی اعصابمو خورد می کنه.
اه

----------


## M.T.P

اسپانیا 2 هندوراس 0

 :متفکر:  >>>>  :لبخند:  >>>>  :تشویق:

----------


## Open-Source

اسپانبا از همه توانش استفاده نمیکرد.
از کل 90 دقیقه حدود 10 دقیقه اش رو خوب و تهاجمی بازی کرد.
نمیدونم چرا اینطوری بازی کردند(شاید میخواستند انرژی شون رو ذخیره کنند) :متفکر: 

من که از اینطور بازی کردن خوشم نیومد. :افسرده:

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> اسپانبا از همه توانش استفاده نمیکرد.
> از کل 90 دقیقه حدود 10 دقیقه اش رو خوب و تهاجمی بازی کرد.
> نمیدونم چرا اینطوری بازی کردند(شاید میخواستند انرژی شون رو ذخیره کنند)
> 
> من که از اینطور بازی کردن خوشم نیومد.


این ذخیره انرژی که خیابانی هم دو دقیقه یک بار بهش اشاره می کرد، فکر نمی کنم منطقی باشه. توی این گروه بعد از بازی های آخر امکان وجود 3 تا تیم 6 امتیازی هست.

----------


## M.T.P

> این ذخیره انرژی که خیابانی هم دو دقیقه یک بار بهش اشاره می کرد، فکر نمی کنم منطقی باشه. توی این گروه بعد از بازی های آخر امکان وجود 3 تا تیم 6 امتیازی هست.


با شما موافقم ، در اون صورت گل ها رو میشمرن.  :متفکر:

----------


## M.T.P

خب فرانسه باید امیدوار باشه که یکی از تیم های اروگوئه یا مکزیک بازی رو واگذار کنه که با همون 4 امتیاز متوقف شه و در عین حال خودش بتونه آفریقای جنوبی رو گل بارون کنه که با محاصبه تفاضل گل حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه!!  :لبخند: 

تساوی اروگوئه و مکزیک فرانسه رو از دور مسابقات خارج خواهد ساخت.

----------


## Milad_ATM

*ایشالا حتما ایتالیا از گروهش سعود میکنه،هرچند ابزارش خیلی کمه،ولی احتمالا تا 8تیم بالا میاد و جواب ...هارو میده!
ایتالیا معروفه به سخت بالا رفتن و مثل آلمان با سیاست فوتبال بازی کردن!
به امید پیروزی ایتالیا*

----------


## Milad_ATM

به نظر شما اگه همون تیم علی دایی(خلعتبری،انصاری فرد،عقیلی،رضایی،جلال حسینی،اشجاری،آندو،باقری و...)
باتوجه به اینکه اکثر بازیکنای تیم ملی ایران اشباع شده نبودن وبه دنبال بازی خوب برای رفتن به اروپا (فوق العاده با انگیزه) واینکه ما در گروه ایتالیا میوفتادیم(جای نیوزیلند) میتونستیم موفق بشیم؟؟
(بیشتر تیم های ضعیف و موفق درجام جهانی بیشتر از برنامه هاشون انگیزشون کمکشون کرده)

----------


## Netsky

واقعا گزارش خیابانی حال آدمو بهم میزنه . خیلی داخل گزارش هاش اشتباه میکنه . 
به جای اینکه بازی رو گزارش کنه ، میره داخل حاشیه ها . مثلا : 
فلان بازیکن گفته ...........
فلان بازیکن معنای اسمش میشه .....
فلان بازیکن قبل از بازی رفته ( بلانسبت شما دوستان ) دست به آب .........
واقعا خیلی بد گزارش میکنه ......... 
نظر شما دوستان چیه ؟؟؟؟؟
نحوه گزارش کدوم گزارشگر رو بیشتر میپسندید ؟؟؟؟

----------


## M.T.P

> واقعا گزارش خیابانی حال آدمو بهم میزنه . خیلی داخل گزارش هاش اشتباه میکنه . 
> به جای اینکه بازی رو گزارش کنه ، میره داخل حاشیه ها . مثلا : 
> فلان بازیکن گفته ...........
> فلان بازیکن معنای اسمش میشه .....
> فلان بازیکن قبل از بازی رفته ( بلانسبت شما دوستان ) دست به آب .........
> واقعا خیلی بد گزارش میکنه ......... 
> نظر شما دوستان چیه ؟؟؟؟؟
> نحوه گزارش کدوم گزارشگر رو بیشتر میپسندید ؟؟؟؟


با شما موافقم  :خجالت:  >>>>  :قلب: 
فردوسی پور از همه بهتره ، سوای گزارشگریش به بازی یه حال و هوای دیگه ای میده.
وقتی بازی های باشگاه های ایران رو با گزارش عادل فردوسی پور میبینم تا حدودی به فوتبال ایران امیدوار میشم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
کلا هر برنامه ای گزارش و نوع لهجه خاص خودش رو داره ،،، حیات وحش ،،، برنامه های  هوا و فضا
تبلیغ تلوزیون panasonic که با عینک 3D هست کلی به اون تبلیغ بها میده.

----------


## PC2st

> نحوه گزارش کدوم گزارشگر رو بیشتر میپسندید ؟؟؟؟


اول فردوسی‌پور، بعد مزدک میرزائی :)

----------


## ricky22

> واقعا گزارش خیابانی حال آدمو بهم میزنه . خیلی داخل گزارش هاش اشتباه میکنه . 
> به جای اینکه بازی رو گزارش کنه ، میره داخل حاشیه ها . مثلا : 
> فلان بازیکن گفته ...........
> فلان بازیکن معنای اسمش میشه .....
> فلان بازیکن قبل از بازی رفته ( بلانسبت شما دوستان ) دست به آب .........
> واقعا خیلی بد گزارش میکنه ......... 
> نظر شما دوستان چیه ؟؟؟؟؟
> نحوه گزارش کدوم گزارشگر رو بیشتر میپسندید ؟؟؟؟


علی دیشب اعصابم خورد کرد پنالتی شده بود حواسش نبود اصلا انقد حرص خوردم :خیلی عصبانی: 
فردوسی بد نیس سعدی هم خوبه :لبخند گشاده!: 
مزدک میرزایی خوبه
جاودانی حال نمی کنم
یوسفی متوسط 
علی فر که خوابم میبره

----------


## ricky22

> خب فرانسه باید امیدوار باشه که یکی از تیم های اروگوئه یا مکزیک بازی رو واگذار کنه که با همون 4 امتیاز متوقف شه و در عین حال خودش بتونه آفریقای جنوبی رو گل بارون کنه که با محاصبه تفاضل گل حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه!! 
> 
> تساوی اروگوئه و مکزیک فرانسه رو از دور مسابقات خارج خواهد ساخت.


تقاضل یا بازی مستقیم؟
مکزیک 2 تا بخوره فرانسه 3 تا بزنه میاد بالا :کف کرده!:

----------


## Open-Source

> نحوه گزارش کدوم گزارشگر رو بیشتر میپسندید ؟؟؟؟


از صدا و طرز گزارش خیابانی خوشم میاد (ولی خیلی به روز نیست).

مزدک هم بد نیست (فقط بعضی اوقات چیزای بیخودی میگه).

من از فردوسی پور متنفرم.
اینقدر تند صحبت میکنه که نصف حرف هاشو یادش میره و نمیرسه آب دهنشو قورت بده.
(ولی اطلاعاتی خوبی داره و بازیکن ها رو خوب میشناسه).

----------


## M.T.P

> تقاضل یا بازی مستقیم؟
> مکزیک 2 تا بخوره فرانسه 3 تا بزنه میاد بالا


اگه مکزیک و اروگوئه مساوی کنن حالا با هر نتیجه ای اونوقت هرکدوم یه امتیاز میگیرن و میشن 5 امتیازه حالا فرانسه با هر نتیجه ای که ببره 3 امتیاز میگیره و میشه 4 امتیازه و ... حذف
اما اگه یکی از دو تیم اروگوئه یا مکزیک ببازه همون 4 امتیازه میمونه و اونوقت تفاضل گلش با فرانسه صورت میگیره. البته اگه فرانسه آفریقای جنوبی رو ببره و 3 امتیاز بگیره.

----------


## Netsky

> ا شما موافقم  >>>> 
> فردوسی پور از همه بهتره ، سوای گزارشگریش به بازی یه حال و هوای دیگه ای میده.
> وقتی بازی های باشگاه های ایران رو با گزارش عادل فردوسی پور میبینم تا حدودی به فوتبال ایران امیدوار میشم. 
> کلا هر برنامه ای گزارش و نوع لهجه خاص خودش رو داره ،،، حیات وحش ،،، برنامه های هوا و فضا
> تبلیغ تلوزیون panasonic که با عینک 3D هست کلی به اون تبلیغ بها میده.


کاملا درسته . فردوسی پور شور نشاط زیادی به بازی میده . پیرو حرف شما هر برنامه ای باید گوینده مخصوص به خودش رو داشته باشه . 



> علی دیشب اعصابم خورد کرد پنالتی شده بود حواسش نبود اصلا انقد حرص خوردم


دقیقا من هم داشتم در همون لحظه پنالتی به این فکر میکردم که چرا خیابانی داره همینطور داخل حاشیه ها پرسه میزنه و اصلا نمیگه که پنالتی شده . هر گزارشگر دیگه ای که باشه ، پنالتی که اتفاق می افته ، یه جور گزارش میکنه که هیجان طرف رو به سقف بچسبونه ولی خیابانی انگار نه انگار . 



> علی فر که خوابم میبره


دقیقا . فکر کنم باید بزارنش بازی نونهالان رو گزارش کنه . 



> تقاضل یا بازی مستقیم؟


شاهین جون در صورت تساوی گل شماری میکنن . 



> مزدک هم بد نیست


فکر کنم مزدک گزارش نکنه بهتره . باید بیاد و جای کارشناسا بشینه . خیلی وسط بازی جو گیر میشه و خودش رو کارشناس فوتبال تصور میکنه . 



> من از فردوسی پور متنفرم.
> اینقدر تند صحبت میکنه که نصف حرف هاشو یادش میره و نمیرسه آب دهنشو قورت بده.
> (ولی اطلاعاتی خوبی داره و بازیکن ها رو خوب میشناسه).


چرا رفیق ؟؟؟
بنده خدا خوب گزارش میکنه که . یه خورده تند حرف میزنه ولی به قول MTP حال و هوای خوبی به بازی میده .

----------


## M.T.P

:متعجب:    آفریقا جنوبی 2    فرانسه 0   :متفکر: 

دقیقه 40

----------


## Dr.Bronx

فرانسه حتما موفق میشه .  :گیج: 
2 تا گل خورده اون هم تا دقیقه 38

دقیقه 25 GOURCUFF از فرانسه اخراج شد .

یکی دقیقه 22 خوردن یکی 37

باز هم 100 رحمت به همون اسپانیا و آرژانتین

----------


## Open-Source

تیم فرانسه باید بین دو نیمه برگردند کشورشون.
از ایران هم بدتر بازی میکنند.

----------


## ricky22

> فرانسه حتما موفق میشه . 
> 2 تا گل خورده اون هم تا دقیقه 38
> 
> دقیقه 25 GOURCUFF از فرانسه اخراج شد .
> 
> یکی دقیقه 22 خوردن یکی 37
> 
> باز هم 100 رحمت به همون اسپانیا و آرژانتین


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
باز هم 100 رحمت به همون اسپانیا و آرژانتین و ایتالیا

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> تیم فرانسه باید بین دو نیمه برگردند کشورشون.
> از ایران هم بدتر بازی میکنند.


خوش بحال همون آنلکا . مثل یک مرد برگشت به کشورش  :لبخند گشاده!: 

فرانسه یکبار سال 98 جوگیر شد حالا یک کاری کرد دیگه .  :اشتباه: 

Spain

Hip Hip Hoooo0o0o0o0o0o000oooora

----------


## M.T.P

20 دقیقه به پایان بازی ...
فرانسه حداقل کاری که میتونه انجام بده اینه که بزاره آفریقا چندتا دیگه گل بزنه که شانس صعود داشته باشه.

----------


## Open-Source

*آرژانتین 2  _____  یونان 0
*

آرژانتین با کسب حداکثر امتیاز، از گروه خودش صعود کرد و مرحله بعد، با مکزیک رو به رو خواهد شد.
مسی هم بهترین بازیکن زمین شناخته شد( حیف نتونست گل بزنه).

----------


## M.T.P

آرژانتین یعنی Lionel Messi .... دیدین که چطور سد دفاعی یونان رو با اون دروازه بان خوبش به هم میریخت و آرژانتین رو شایسته تر از قبل کرد.
راستی چرا از مارادونا اینقدر به خاطر روحیه بالاش انتقاد میشه؟!!  :متفکر:  به نظر من 50 درصد انرژی و روحیه بازیکن ها از همین کانال تزریق میشه. همیشه فرمانده گروه میتونه بهترین نتیجه رو از افرادش بگیره. ، نه فقط فوتبال تو جنگ هم همینطوره. فیلم گلادیاتور رو اگه دیده باشین ... وقتی فرمانده لشکر جلوی همه سوار بر اسب وایمیسه و از برداشت محصولشون در ماه های آینده و وقایع دلنشین بعد از جنگ براشون میگه هر جنگجوی ترسو و بزدلی هم احساس قدرت میکرد ، یا فیلم ارباب حلقه ها که بهترین صحنه اش به نظر من وقتی بود که سپاه روهان چشمش به لشکر چندین برابریه موردور افتاد و وقتی تئودن پادشاه روهان شمشیرش رو به شمشیرای لشکرش میکوبید و فریاد Death میکشید. تمامی سپاه سینه هاشون رو جلو کشیدن و با شجاعت تمام به میدان نبرد تاختند. البته اینها فیلم اما این نوع آرایش و ایجاد علاقه و انگیزه در افراد گروه بهترین تاثیر رو میتونه در میدون رقابت داشته باشه.
نقد و بررسی فیلم..  :لبخند گشاده!: 
زنده باد مارادونا

----------


## morrning

نکنه انتظار دارید دارو دسته اسپارتاکوس هم یه تیم میاوردن آفریقا

----------


## Netsky

آلمان یا غنا ؟؟؟
به نظرتون کدوم یکی برنده میشه ؟؟؟

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> آلمان یا غنا ؟؟؟
> به نظرتون کدوم یکی برنده میشه ؟؟؟


منطقیه که آلمان کاری کنه که به انگلیس نخوره ...

----------


## M.T.P

دوستان شما دلیل شکست و نابود شدن فوتبال تیم ملی فرانسه رو چی میدونین؟  :متفکر:

----------


## Open-Source

> دوستان شما دلیل شکست و نابود شدن فوتبال تیم ملی فرانسه رو چی میدونین؟



نداشتن یک بازی ساز خوب مثل زیدان.

----------


## REZAsys

> نداشتن یک بازی ساز خوب مثل زیدان.


در واقع دعوت نکردن بازی سازهای خوب مثل زیدان :چشمک:

----------


## M.T.P

> نداشتن یک بازی ساز خوب مثل زیدان.


با شما موافقم.
پس در واقع زیدان هم مربی فرانسه بود هم بازیکنش.
میتونیم بگیم خداحافظی زیدان = خداحافظی فرانسه

فرانسه عناوین و اعتبارهای گذشته اش رو مدیون زیدانه.

----------


## Netsky

> نداشتن یک بازی ساز خوب مثل زیدان.


درسته . 
البته ایتالیا هم این مشکل رو داره . مخصوصا الان که پیرلو نیست بدجوری داره ضربه میخوره . البته این نسل از فوتبال ایتالیا باید عوض بشن و بازیکنان بهتر و جوونتری بیان به میدان . 
ایتالیا که امسال شانسی نداره . خیلی ضعیف و دور از انتظار بازی کرد . انشالله 2014 . 
امسال به نظر من آرژانتین قهرمان میشه . 
-------------
ایتالیا که داره حذف میشه ( 1 گل عقبه )  :لبخند گشاده!:  . در این مدت اگه صحبتی شد و بعضی از دوستان ناراحت شدن ( جناب M.T.P و همچنین Open-Source ) باید ببخشید . ما یه خورده تعصبی بودیم و حرفایی رو زدیم . ایشالله 2014 زنده باشیم و دوباره در یه همچین تاپیکی بحث کنیم و بزنیم تو سر کله ی همدیگه .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

> خداحافظی زیدان = خداحافظی فرانسه


*دوست عزیز خواهیم دید که بقیه تیمهای بزرگ هم خداحافظی میکنند اما فرانسه مشکلش سرمربی و اختلافاتی که وجود داشت ، بود.............................*

----------


## M.T.P

> *دوست عزیز خواهیم دید که بقیه تیمهای بزرگ هم خداحافظی میکنند اما فرانسه مشکلش سرمربی و اختلافاتی که وجود داشت ، بود.............................*


برای همیشه که عرض نکردم  :چشمک:  و ستاره هایی مثل زیدان باز هم خواهد درخشید.
شاید خود زیدان مربی فرانسه شه.  :لبخند:

----------


## Netsky

> دوست عزیز خواهیم دید که بقیه تیمهای بزرگ هم خداحافظی میکنند اما فرانسه مشکلش سرمربی و اختلافاتی که وجود داشت ، بود.............................


رضا جون ما هم داریم میایم پیشتون .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

ایتالیا 0 اسلواکی 1
نیمه اول
 :متفکر:

----------


## Netsky

> شاید خود زیدان مربی فرانسه شه.


الان رولان بلان دیگه قرار مربی فرانسه بشه . 
ایتالیا هم داره آخرین دقایقش رو با مارچلو لیپی لجوج میگذرونه . بعدش پراندلی میاد .

----------


## Open-Source

علت نتایج ضعیف ایتالیا هم:
- نداشتن بازی ساز خوب (پیرلو خوب بود).
- مسن بودن اکثر بازیکنانش (نسل طلایی ایتالیا پیر شدن).
- نداشتن یک تمام کننده خوب.
- دفاع خوب هم ندارند (کان نابارو  و زامبوروتا پیز شدن).

ایتالیا همش ضعف شد. :گیج:

----------


## Netsky

ظاهرا ایتالیا دومی رو هم خورد . 
خداحافظ ..............

----------


## M.T.P

البته اگه بنده رو مواخذه نکنید ، در برخی موارد تو PES تیم ایتالیا رو برمیدارم.  ضربه های پشت 18 رو همیشه با پیرلو گل میکنم.  :بامزه: 
نمیدونم تا چه حد با این جمله من موافقید اما به نظر من بازیکنی که در یک دوره تیمش قهرمان جهان میشه در دوره های بعد انگیزه قهرمان شدن رو مثل قبل نداره و باز هم خودش رو قهرمان میدونه و در نتیجه نمیتونه اون بازی همیشگیش رو ارائه بده.  :متفکر:  البته این فقط یه نظره.
احتمال اینکه ایتالیا و فرانسه در جام های بعد پرانرژی ظاهر بشن و بخوان آب رفته رو به جوی برگردونن خیلی زیاده. چون خاطرات بد گذشته میتونه زمینه مناسبی رو برای درخشش و آینده نوین فراهم کنه.

----------


## Netsky

اسلواکی سومی رو هم زد . 
پایانی بر مارچلو لیپی لجوج و نسل از کار افتاده فوتبال ایتالیا .

----------


## M.T.P

> اسلواکی سومی رو هم زد . 
> پایانی بر مارچلو لیپی لجوج و نسل از کار افتاده فوتبال ایتالیا .


حالا جناب Netsky جدا وقتی اون پست معروف  :بامزه:  (به نظر شما ایتالیا میتونه از تو گروهش بالا بیاد ؟) :لبخند گشاده!:  رو مینوشتم خودم اصلا باور نداشتم و باز هم ایتالیا رو یک مدعی میدونستم و به این باور بودم که این نوع بازی کردن ایتالیا یک نوع سیاسته اما.... به حقیقت پیوست.  :خجالت: 
نکنه من واسش نفوس بد زدم!  :متفکر:  >>>>>  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

چه بازی شد 15 دقیقه آخر و گلی هم که ایتالیا زد فکر کنم آفساید نبود 
حیف شد بازی هلند ایتالیا بازی زیبایی می شد

----------


## mf_007

با اینکه ایتالیا حقش نبود بیاد بالا و حذف شد ولی دقایق پایانی رو هر کی می دید دوست داشت که ایتالیا گل بزنه لحظه پایان بازی لحظه تلخی بود هلند می ترکونه اسلواکی رو


ولی وضعیت اسپانیا فرق می کنه اسپانیا تیم آماده و قدرتمندی داره و می تونه شیلی رو بزنه


تیم فقط هلند

----------


## mmd2009

> ایتالیا هم حذف شد....
> بشینید منتظر بازی شیلی و اسپانیا باشید...
> 
> 100% آفساید بود...



10000% افساید نبود اینو شک نکن  :چشمک: 

*کمک دوار رسما سر ایتالیا رو برید*

----------


## REZAsys

> رضا جون ما هم داریم میایم پیشتون .


خوش اومدید :لبخند گشاده!: 



> فقط تیم هلند


منتظر خداحافظی هلند هستیم.................... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

> منتظر خداحافظی هلند هستیم....................


منتظر نباشین هلند به این زودی بر نمی گرده 
تازه روبن بازی نکرده تا حالا بازی کنه که هیچ تیمی دیگه حریف هلند نمی شه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

> منتظر نباشین هلند به این زودی بر نمی گرده


آخه چرا نمیاید؟؟
مگه ما جای بدی رفتیم؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
شما هم به موقعش میاید( زمان زیادی نیست) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

ژاپن2 دانمارک 0 چه بازی می کنه ژاپن می تونه بیشتر هم بزنه

اونوقت بازیکنای ایرانی معلوم نیست چیکار دارن می کنن ایران دیگه تو آسیا هم کاری نمی تونه بکنه

----------


## Netsky

> ژاپن2 دانمارک 0 چه بازی می کنه ژاپن می تونه بیشتر هم بزنه


رو دوتا ضربه ایستگاهی فوق العاده به گل رسیدن . واقعا ایران چه حرفی متیونه در جام ملت های آسیا مقابل کره و ژاپن داشته باشه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mf_007

هلند 2 کامرون 1
ژاپن 3 دانمارک 1 

هلند و ژاپن رفتن بالا

----------


## Open-Source

به نظرتون اسپانیا بالا میاد؟ :متفکر: 


من فکر نکنم اسپانیا بالا بره.
چون سوئیس میتونی خیلی گل به هندوراس بزنه و تفاضل خودش رو بالا ببره (کاری که اسپانیا میتونست انجام بده ولی نکرد).
شیلی تیم قوی هستش و شاید اسپانیا بتونه اونو ببره ولی نمیتونه خیلی گل بهش بزنه.

پس سوئیس میتونه با تفاضل گل بهتر صعود کنه.

حیف میشه اگه اسپانیا هم مثل فرانسه و ایتالیا بالا نیاد :گریه:

----------


## sahele_sheni

> رو دوتا ضربه ایستگاهی فوق العاده به گل رسیدن . واقعا ایران چه حرفی متیونه در جام ملت های آسیا مقابل کره و ژاپن داشته باشه ؟؟؟؟


مگه قراره حرفی بزنه ایران ؟  :متعجب:

----------


## Open-Source

*برزیل 0  ____  پرتغال 0*

هر دو تیم به مرحله بعد صعود کردند.

----------


## M.T.P

خب همینطور که کاسیاس گفته بود تیم اسپیانیا برگشت و تونست شیلی و هندوراس رو شکست بده.
بازی قشنگی بود. برتری از آنه اسپانیا بود.  :تشویق: 
شیلی هم قشنگ بازی کرد و صعود به مرحله بعد حقش بود ، و بازیکنش مستحق اخراج نبود.

----------


## Open-Source

اسپانیا نیمه اول خیلی خوب بازی کرد.
از اون بازی ها بود که تماشاگر کیف میکنه میبینه.
 :تشویق:

----------


## M.T.P

اين... مارادونا... نماد يك ملت

 در جام جهاني هنگامي كه سرود ملي كشورهاي مختلف خوانده مي شود مي تواني شال گردن ها و پرچم هايي را ببيني كه نام آن كشور روي آن نوشته شده و توسط هواداران در فضا به اهتزاز درمي آيد. در اين ميان اما كشوري وجود دارد كه استثناست به اين دليل كه استثنايي ترين فوتباليست دنيا را در خود جاي داده است. هنگامي كه سرود ملي آرژانتين خوانده مي شود تمام پرچم هايي كه برافراشته شده به نام مارادونايي مزين شده كه نماد آرژانتين است. 
اين يك اصل ثابت شده است كه هر بازيكن خوبي در آينده مربي خوبي نخواهد شد. بر اساس همين اصل بود كه خيلي ها با حضور مارادونا در راس كادر فني آرژانتين مشكل داشتند و صعود بسيار سخت اين تيم به جام جهاني باعث شد تا منتقدان با صراحت بيشتري به او حمله كنند اما چه كسي مي تواند حتي به اين فكر كند كه مارادونا را مي توان از آرژانتين جدا كرد. او هميشه در كنارآرژانتين بوده. كمي به گذشته بازگرديم.  آلمان، جام جهانی ۲۰۰۶؛ مارادونا در شکل یک هوادار ظاهر شد. او با پیراهن تیم ملی آرژانتین در جایگاه های ویژه می نشست و مثل دیگر هواداران آرژانتین با ریتم از این طرف به آن طرف می پرید. كدام اسطوره را مي شناسيد كه اين طور در تيم ملي كشورش غرق شود كه خود را از جايگاه والاي اسطوره به مقام يك تماشاگر معمولي تنزل دهد؟ پله با آن كت و شلوار اتو كشيده و قيافه عصا قورت داده اين توانايي را دارد  یا فرانتس بکن باوئر كه به يك آقاي مدير تبديل شده است؟ اما اين مارادونا است، نامي كه فوتبال با آن معنا و اعتبار پيدا مي كند و كسي نمي تواند چنين نقشي را ايفا كند مگر اين كه يك آقاي خاص باشد. 
با شنيدن لقب « آقاي خاص» همه ما به ياد خوزه مورينيو مي افتيم و همين يك توهين نابخشودني به فوتبال و فرزند آن است. اگر مورينيو كه تمام توانايي اش در چهره فيزيكي و ادا و اطوارهاي به زعم بعضي ها جذابش آقاي خاص اين فوتبال است پس جايگاه مارادونا كجاست؟ مورينيويي كه نامش كوچكترين خاطره هيجان انگيزي را براي ما زنده نمي كند و براي موفقيتش فوتبال را مي كشد لايق اين صفت است يا مارادونايي كه دم مسيحايي به فوتبال مي بخشد و به آن انرژي مي دهد. 
طرفداران فوتبال همانقدر كه از ديدن بازي هجومي و چشم نواز آرژانتين لذت مي برند مي توانند در طول دقايق بازي به كنار زمين چشم دوخته و با حركات غير تصنعي و هيجان هاي معصومانه مارادونا زندگي كنند. آقاي خاصي كه مقابل دوربين فيلم بازي نمي كند و محبوبيتش به خاطر اين كه بلد است خوب ژست بگيرد و با لبخندهايش حريف را تحقير كند نيست. مارادونا همين است كه مي بينيد و مي شناسيد. او يك قديس نيست، او اسطوره ای است که یک قطار پرونده اخلاقی دارد ، به مصرف کوکایین مشهور است و از نوشيدن مشروبات الکلی هم ابایی ندارد.اسطوره ای که تیمش را بعد از شکست رها می کند و به اروپا می رود ، هزار و يك عيب ديگر نيز دارد اما  ... اما نماد آرژانتين است. او همان كسي است كه آرژانتيني ها با گل هاي او توانستند حقشان را از انگليس بگيرند و بر سر دنيا داد بزنند. 
ايتاليايي ها ، انگليسي ها و خيلي هاي ديگر را مي توان پيدا كرد كه حتي از نام مارادونا مي ترسند و هر كاري براي سقوط او مي كنند. ايتاليايي ها به بهانه  اعتياد پس از آن که مارادونا و تیمش آرزوهای آتزوری در جام جهانی 90 را به باد دادند، او را از ناپل و کشور ایتالیا اخراج کردند و انگليسي ها هنگامي كه او سرمربي آرژانتين شد تيتر زدند :« يك متقلب سرمربي تيم ملي آرژانتين شد.» 
مارادونا همه اين هاست و از همه مهمتر مارادونا، همه آرژانتين است و اغراق نيست اگر بگوييم مارادونا يعني فوتبال و فوتبال يعني مارادونا.

----------


## Open-Source

*اروگوئه 2  ____ کره 1*


اروگوئه به مرحله بعد صعود کرد.

----------


## M.T.P

تابلو بود اروگوئه میبره.
کره باید خیلی خوشحال باشه که تا یک هشتم اومد.  :چشمک:

----------


## M.T.P

به نظرتون آلمان و انگلیس چکار میکنن؟  :متفکر: 
باید بازی قشنگی باشه!
دوست دارم انگلیس بیاد بالا  :لبخند:

----------


## smile17

وی تو این جام احتمالات نشون میده که اسپانیا قهرمان میشه و برزیل دوم

----------


## earse+erse

> وی تو این جام احتمالات نشون میده که اسپانیا قهرمان میشه و برزیل دوم


 برزیل و اسپانیا نمی تونن تو فینال با هم باشن.

در بهترین حالت 4/1 به هم می خورن

اسپانیا - آرژانتین
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## earse+erse

ضربه ای که به تیرک آلمان خورد ۱۰۰% گل بود، کمک داور به عینک نیاز داره

انگلیس اصلا خوب بازی نمی کنه

فعلا ۲ -۱ آلمان از انگلیس جلوه.

----------


## Netsky

*England 1 - German 4
*
*و همانا تحقیر شدن انگلیس
*

----------


## sahele_sheni

عجب تیتری زده :دی 
Germany destroys England 4-1: World Cup 2010.

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...world-cup-2010

----------


## smile17

انگلیس که 4 تا خورد دلم برای دیوید بکهام می سوزه

----------


## M.T.P

یه وجب خاک رو این تاپیک بود.  :افسرده: 
این یعنی اینکه طرفدارای فوتبال اکثرا ایتالیایی و فرانسوین.
جام جهانی داره یک هشتم رو طی میکنه ، تاپیکش به سرنوشت پیوست.  :متفکر: 
به هر حال...
برزیل و شیلی رو چطور رقم میزنید؟ تکنیک در مقابل سرعت  :متفکر:

----------


## Netsky

به نظر میرسه امشب برزیل کار نسبتا سختی رو پیش رو داشته باشه . بازیکنای شیلی بازیکنای سرعتی هستن . البته بعضی هاشون هم تکنیک خوبی دارن و این میتونه واسه برزیل دردسر ساز باشه . البته سمت راست رو که مایکی جون جیگر طلا هواش رو داره و احتمالا حملات از جناحین رو به سمت چپ میبرن جایی که فکر کنم باستوس باشه . در میانه زمین هم که کاکا ( یاد اون روزایی که تو میلان بود بخیر ) خوب عمل میکنه . در خط حمله هم بازیکنایی نظیر فابیانو و روبینیو خیلی خطرناک هستن . 
ولی باید منتظر موند و دید این دو تیم چه نقشه هایی رو واسه همدیگه کشیدن .

----------


## دانش آموز

بازيكن شماره 7 شيلي بازيكن خيلي خوبيه امشب حتما" بازي قشنگي از شيلي ميبينم در ضمن فكر نكنم كه برزيل بتونه به راحتي اين بازي رو ببره شيلي تو بازي اسپانيا اگه 10 نفره نميشد ميتونست جلو صعود اسپانيا رو بگيره

----------


## M.T.P

> بازيكن شماره 7 شيلي بازيكن خيلي خوبيه امشب حتما" بازي قشنگي از شيلي ميبينم در ضمن فكر نكنم كه برزيل بتونه به راحتي اين بازي رو ببره شيلي تو بازي اسپانيا اگه 10 نفره نميشد ميتونست جلو صعود اسپانيا رو بگيره


اما به نظر من سوتی درواربان شیلی و نقشش در گل اول اسپانیا آب سردی رو آتیش شیلی ریخت.
اسپانیا هم میدونست که دیگه فرصت جبران نداره در نتیجه تمام توانش رو بکار برد.

----------


## Open-Source

برزیل ، شیلی رو میزنه.
شک نکنید. :شیطان:

----------


## Netsky

> برزیل ، شیلی رو میزنه.
> شک نکنید.


تا پایان نیمه اول که حدس شما کاملا درسته . 
*برزیل 2 - شیلی 0*

----------


## DAMAVAND

آرژانتين قهرمان ميشه, خدا ميدونه که حقشه ,بلطف يزدان و ديگو ,آرژانتين قهرمان ميشه..
 لالالاي لاي لالاي لالا....

----------


## Open-Source

من مطمئن بودم كه برزيل شيلي رو ميزنه.

يه سوال برام پيش اومده؟
اين كاكا، اصلا خوب بازي نميكنه ؛ موثر هم بازي نميكنه.
چرا شماره 10 را بهش دادن؟!
چرا رونالدينيو رو بجاي اون دعوت نكردند؟!
كاكا فقط توي يه دوره كه براي ميلان بازي ميكرد، خوب بود؛ حتي توي رئال هم بازيش چنگي به دل نميزنه.
ديشن كلي توپ لو داد (درسته كه يه پاس گل هم داد).
من كلا از كاكا بدم مياد.


ديشپ ، *دني آلوز* خيلي خوب و موثر بازي كرد.

----------


## Felony

> من مطمئن بودم كه برزيل شيلي رو ميزنه.
> 
> يه سوال برام پيش اومده؟
> اين كاكا، اصلا خوب بازي نميكنه ؛ موثر هم بازي نميكنه.
> چرا شماره 10 را بهش دادن؟!
> چرا رونالدينيو رو بجاي اون دعوت نكردند؟!
> كاكا فقط توي يه دوره كه براي ميلان بازي ميكرد، خوب بود؛ حتي توي رئال هم بازيش چنگي به دل نميزنه.
> ديشن كلي توپ لو داد (درسته كه يه پاس گل هم داد).
> من كلا از كاكا بدم مياد.
> ...


حالا اینکه شما از کاکا بدت میاد دلیل نمیشه دعوتش نکنن ، بعضی از بازی کن ها هستن برای خودشون استوره هستن و حظورشون باعث دلگرمی اعضاء تیم میشه و در ضمن گاهی اوقات با اینکه خوب نمیدرخشن ولی تجربشون تیم رو از فرش به عرش میبره .

مثل هانری که در آرسنال فوق ستاره و استوره بود براشون ولی وقتی اومد بارسلونا نیمکت نشین شد ، ولی همین نیمکت نشین تو یکی از بازی ها حذفی جام 10 دقیقه آخر به زمین اومد و با تجربه خودش یه پاس گل داد که باعث شد بارسا تو لیگ قهرمانان بمونه .

همین کاکا فراموش نکنید که یکی از استوره های برزیل هست که 2 سال بهترین بازیکن شناخته شد ، چیزی که خیلی از بازیکن های الان آرزوش رو به گور میبرن ...

رونالدینو  :قلب:  هم دعوت نشد چون تو بازی های میلان یاد جوونیش افتاده بود و برای اینکه نظر مربی تیم ملی برزیل رو جلب کنه همش تکنیک میزد در صورتی که امسال مربی برزیل روی تاکتیک و نتیجه بازی تمرکز کرده و دینو رو هم دعوت نکرد تا بقیه اعضاء تیم جو تکنیک و بازی برزیلی نگیرشون ...

----------


## Open-Source

امشب ، اسپانيا كار سختي مقابل پرتغال داره.
چون پرتقال هم مهاجمين خوبي داره (مثل رونالدو) ، هم مدافعين خوب (توي اين جام گل نخوردند).
 :متفکر:

----------


## Netsky

دوستان دیگه در این تاپیک پست ندین چون دیگه تموم شد . از روز شنبه همه تاپیک هایی که مربوط به کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات نباشن حذف خواهند شد .

----------


## M.T.P

> دوستان دیگه در این تاپیک پست ندین چون دیگه تموم شد . از روز شنبه همه تاپیک هایی که مربوط به کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات نباشن حذف خواهند شد .


دیدی چه خط مشی و خط نشونی برامون کشیدن.  :افسرده: 
اگه این تاپیک ها حذف شن ، اصلا دیگه رغبتی برای حضور در این سایت نخواهم داشت.
بالاخره امیدوارم تجدید نظری صورت بگیره.  :متفکر: 

و اما جدال پرتغال و اسپانیا رو چطور ارزیابی میکنید؟
من بازی اسپانیا و پرتغال رو جدال و رقابت مابین ادواردو دروازه بان پرتغال و مهاجمین اسپانیا خلاصه میکنم.

----------


## mf_007

در کل بازی زیبایی بود 

در مورد این تاپیک هم  اگر ممکنه تا پایان جام جهانی حذف نکنید

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*این تاپیک استثناً تا پایان جام جهانی باقی می مونه.*

----------


## Open-Source

> *این تاپیک استثناً تا پایان جام جهانی باقی می مونه.*


آفرین. :تشویق: 


من حالم از رونالدو بهم میخوره ، چقدر خوب شد که پرتقال بالا نرفت.
خداییش حق اسپانیا بود بالا بره.
این *داوید ویا* عجب بازی کنی هستش ها. :کف کرده!: 
بون شک *ژاوی* ، بهترین بازی ساز دنیاست. :لبخند:

----------


## mf_007

تیم مورد علاقه من هم که با برزیل بازی داره 

هلند اسپانیا
یا

برزیل آرژانتین

فینال زیبایی می تونه باشه

----------


## rezamoini

شک نکنید بارسلونا قهرمانه
ببخشید همون اسپانیا منظورم بود

----------


## دانش آموز

به نظرم فينال رو برزيل وآ لمان بازي ميكنند

----------


## M.T.P

کاکا:بازی برزیل- هلند تماشایی خواهد بود
ستاره برزیلی معتقد است که هر دو تیم تمایل زیادی به بازی فوتبال دارند

سایت گل- کاکا، ستاره تیم ملی برزیل معتقد است که دیدار مرحله یک چهارم پایانی تیمش مقابل هلند، دیداری است که همه تمایل زیادی به تماشای آن دارند و معتقد است که تیمش پس از برتری 0-3 مقابل شیلی، نشان داد که به رشد و پیشرفت ادامه می دهد.

ژوان، لوئیس فابیانو و روبینیو برای سلسائو گلزنی کردند ولی کاکا در صحبتهایی به این نکته اشاره کرد که تیمش در دیدار مقابل شیلی فرصتهای فراوانی برای گلزنی داشت.

ریکی کاکا گفت:«ما بازی به مراتب بهتری را ارائه کردیم و در سطح بسیار بالایی بودیم. ما فرصتهای فراوانی داشتیم و ثابت کردیم که در حال رشد وپیشرفتیم.»

این ستاره برزیلی در مورد دیدار روزجمعه تیمش مقابل هلند گفت:« آنها از نظر تکنیکی، تیمی غنی را دراختیار دارند  و از نظر فردی و گروهی بازی می کنند و به حریف هم اجازه بازی کردن می دهند.این بازی ای است که همه دوست دارند آن را تماشا کنند و بازیکنان نیز دوست دارند در آن به بازی بپردازند.»

----------


## Felony

> شک نکنید بارسلونا قهرمانه
> ببخشید همون اسپانیا منظورم بود


موافقم ، اسپانیا قهرمانه ، مگر اینکه کاکا چشم ها رو به خودش خیره کنه ...

----------


## rezamoini

> موافقم ، اسپانیا قهرمانه ، مگر اینکه کاکا چشم ها رو به خودش خیره کنه ...


و البته پویول و پیکه وایسن تماشا :متفکر: 
ژاوی و ویا هم گل نزنن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

آرژانتین رو دست کم نگیرید ، تا اینجا آمار و ارقام خوبی واسه خودش رقم زده.

----------


## smile17

> شک نکنید بارسلونا قهرمانه
> ببخشید همون اسپانیا منظورم بود


این جام ، جام اسپانیاست

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

امیدوارم که این تاپیک رو با چشم پوشی از قوانین بدارن بمونه .

برزیل رو نباید دست کم گرفت ..

----------


## rezamoini

> آرژانتین رو دست کم نگیرید ، تا اینجا آمار و ارقام خوبی واسه خودش رقم زده.


من آرژانتینو خیلی دوست دارم ولی از اسپانیا نمیتونم بگذرم
البته علاقه زیادی به بازی بین اسپانیا و آرژانتین دارم
خیلی عالی میشه :تشویق:

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

اقا نمی شه سه تاشون اول بشن .. اخه واقعا نمی دونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم ..

----------


## Felony

:گیج: اوخ اوخ آرزانتین رو یادم نبود ، اگر فینال آرزانتین و اسپانیا باشه واقعا نمیشه هیچی رو پیشبینی کرد ، البته باز هم روی کاغذ اسپانیا برتری داره ( خط دفاعیش ) ولی خوب اون نیم وجبی هم ( مسی ) واقعا فوق العاده تک روی میکنه ... !

----------


## rezamoini

> اوخ اوخ آرزانتین رو یادم نبود ، اگر فینال آرزانتین و اسپانیا باشه واقعا نمیشه هیچی رو پیشبینی کرد ، البته باز هم روی کاغذ اسپانیا برتری داره ( خط دفاعیش ) ولی خوب اون نیم وجبی هم ( مسی ) واقعا فوق العاده تک روی میکنه ... !


  :لبخند: I accept

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> اوخ اوخ آرزانتین رو یادم نبود ، اگر فینال آرزانتین و اسپانیا باشه واقعا نمیشه هیچی رو پیشبینی کرد ، البته باز هم روی کاغذ اسپانیا برتری داره ( خط دفاعیش ) ولی خوب اون نیم وجبی هم ( مسی ) واقعا فوق العاده تک روی میکنه ... !


یک موضوع هم هست.

مسی با اکثر بازیکنان اسپانیا توی یک تیم باشگاهی بازی می کنند .
و هم تیمی های اون به سبک بازی  مسی کاملا آشنا هستند و میتونه مشکل ساز بشه .

----------


## Felony

> و هم تیمی های اون به سبک بازی مسی کاملا آشنا هستند و میتونه مشکل ساز بشه .


درسته که با سبک بازیش آشنا هستن ولی اینجور بازیکنا غیر قابل پیش بینی هستن ( زمان اوج رونالدینو در بارسا رو به یاد بیارید ... ) با اینکه مسی هیچ وقت نتونسته مثل رونالدینو باشه ولی خوب در حد خودش فوق العاده عمل میکنه ، به نظرم بازی فینال اگر آرژانتین و اسپانیا باشه عملا جنگ اسپانیا با مسی و توز و هیگواین هست .

----------


## Netsky

> اگر فینال آرزانتین و اسپانیا باشه


همچین چیزی غیر ممکنه . رفیق اسپانیا و آرژانتین در بهترین حالت در نیمه نهایی به همدیگه میخورن . 
لینک

----------


## Open-Source

مثل همیشه ، آلمان یکی از پایه های فینال هستش. :ناراحت: 
آلمان بیشترین مقام دومی رو داره.


ولی اسپانیا قهرمان میشه. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Netsky

> مثل همیشه ، آلمان یکی از پایه های فینال هستش.





> ولی اسپانیا قهرمان میشه.


این دو جمله هم با هم تناقض دارن . 
اگه آلمان بخاد برسه به فینال باید هم آرژانتین و هم اسپانیا رو شکست بده . پس قهرمانی اسپانیا منتفیه . 
حالا اگه اسپانیا بخاد قهرمان بشه باید هم پاراگوئه و هم آلمان ( در صورتی که آرژانتین رو شکست بده ) رو شکست بده . در این صورت رفتن آلمان به فینال منتفیه .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

آرژانتین آلمان رو له میکنه!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
غنا هم بعید میدونم اراگوئه رو ببره.
اسپانیا پاراگوئه رو خواهد زد.
هلند و برزیل  :متفکر:

----------


## Open-Source

> این دو جمله هم با هم تناقض دارن . 
> اگه آلمان بخاد برسه به فینال باید هم آرژانتین و هم اسپانیا رو شکست بده . پس قهرمانی اسپانیا منتفیه . 
> حالا اگه اسپانیا بخاد قهرمان بشه باید هم پاراگوئه و هم آلمان ( در صورتی که آرژانتین رو شکست بده ) رو شکست بده . در این صورت رفتن آلمان به فینال منتفیه .


راست میگی ها؛ اصلا جدول رو ندیده بودم  :گیج: 
ولی آلمان ، آرژانتین رو میزنه. :ناراحت:

----------


## mf_007

> هلند و برزیل


اینکه فکر کردن نداره 
هلند میزنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

> ولی آلمان ، آرژانتین رو میزنه.


اصلا فکرش رو هم نکن ، آلمان امسال هیچ حرفی برای گفتن نداشت ، اون برد عجیبی هم که مقابل انگلیس گرفت به خاطر قوی بودنش نبود بلکه به خاطر ناهماهنگی بازیکن های انگلیس بود و گرنه اگر انگلیس با همون بازیکن ها آماده به میدان میامد دروازه آلمان توسط " رونی و لمپارد " گلبران میشد .

آلمان جلوی نبوغ مسی فقط باید وایسه و نگاه کنه که چه طور داره حذف میشه ، مگر اینکه دوباره یکی از اون شگفتی های جام رو ببینیم که تو این مرحله بعید به نظر میرسه .

خلاصه اسپانیا قهرمانه .

----------


## Netsky

> اصلا فکرش رو هم نکن ، آلمان امسال هیچ حرفی برای گفتن نداشت ، اون برد  عجیبی هم که مقابل انگلیس گرفت به خاطر قوی بودنش نبود بلکه به خاطر  ناهماهنگی بازیکن های انگلیس بود و گرنه اگر انگلیس با همون بازیکن ها  آماده به میدان میامد دروازه آلمان توسط " رونی و لمپارد " گلبران میشد .
> 
> آلمان جلوی نبوغ مسی فقط باید وایسه و نگاه کنه که چه طور داره حذف میشه ،  مگر اینکه دوباره یکی از اون شگفتی های جام رو ببینیم که تو این مرحله بعید  به نظر میرسه .


کاملا موافقم . آلمان وقتی 2 بر 0 از انگلیس جلو افتاد در واقع تلنگری به انگلیس زد و انگلیس رو از خواب بیدار کرد . انگلیس خوب حمله کرد و یه گل زد و در فاصله چند دقیقه بعد یه گل دیگه زد و اون داور لعنتی گل رو قبول نکرد . من نمیخام از بازی بد انگلیس و ناهماهنگ بودن بازیکناش دفاع کنم ولی اگه اون گل پذیرفته میشد انگلیس هم همینطوری پشت سرهم حمله نمیکرد . اگه به دو گل آلمان در نیمه دوم توجه کرده باشین هر دوتاش موقعی زده شد که انگلیس کاملا در فاز حمله بود و روی ضد حملات گل رو دریافت کرد . 
اگه آلمان واقعا تیم پرقدرتی باشه باید آرژانتین رو هم ببره و البته اسپانیا رو هم بعدش . 
زمان همه چیز رو معلوم میکنه . 



> خلاصه اسپانیا قهرمانه .


احتمالش خیلی زیاده . 
البته اگه به آرژانتین بخوره خیلی کارش مشکله .

----------


## Netsky

> ولی آلمان ، آرژانتین رو میزنه.


به نظر من آرژانتین آلمان رو میزنه . 
البته احتمال اینکه آلمان هم بتونه آرژانتین رو بزنه هست . اگه تو دفاع آرژانتین وا بده . وگرنه در همه جای زمین بازیکنای بسیار خوبی داره . ولی اگه این مارادونای بی مغز EL Capitano ( زانتی ) رو دعوت کرده بود الان آرژانتین خیالش از بابت دفاع راحت بود . 
واقعا در بازی با بایرن دیدید که چطور روبن رو مهار کرده بود و نمیذاشت تکون بخوره .  :تشویق: 
چه میکنه این زانتی .............  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

:قهقهه:   بعد از 30 بازی برزیل داره طعم باخت رو میچشه و با جام خداحافظی میکنه ... !
 :تشویق:  هلند واقعا گل کاشت .

----------


## Felony

:قهقهه:  برزیل بای ...
موقعیت آخر هلندی ها داشتن فکر میکردن که گل بزنن به برزیل یا بهشون رحم کنن ، واقعا این بازی برزیلی نبود ، با اون مربی خوشحالشون ، حالا بره جواب طرفدارای برزیل رو بده که چرا رونالدینو رو دعوت نکرد ...

----------


## Netsky

خب برزیل هم حذف شد . واقعا پتانسیل این رو داشت که 5 تا هم از هلند بخوره . ) سه تا تک به تک رو گل نکردن ( . به قول مجتبی جون هلند نمیدونست به برزیل گل بزنه و یا رحم کنه . 
واقعا تیم هلند و مخصوصا اشنایدر گل کاشت . Forza Sneijder ...............  :تشویق: 
------------
حالا سه تا مدعی جدی در جام موندن : اسپانیا و آرژانتین و هلند . 
البته آرژانتین و اسپانیا یکشون حذف میشه و در فینال نمیتونیم بازی این دو تیم رو شاهد باشیم . 
هلند که یه پای فینال شد .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

فقط هلند
 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## amir-yeketaz

خداحافظ  آقای بدلباس  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

> خداحافظ  آقای بدلباس


 :قهقهه: این عادل دیوونس ، با اینکه بین همه گزارشگرای ایرانی فوق العاده هستش ( واسه خودش john champion یه ) ولی واقعا بعضی از کاراش مسخرس مثل همین حرفش یا گزارش بازی ها چلسی که هر بار که توپ دست john terry میاد میگه این بازی کن رسوایی اخلاقی به بار آورده ... ! یا مادر این دروازه بان رو 2 ماه دزدیده بودن ... ! ، یکی نیست بهش بگه بابا گزارشت رو بکن مسخره ...

----------


## Open-Source

این برزیل، معلوم بود به درد قهرمانی نمیخوره.
کاکا اصلا توی این جام خوب نبود.
----

فقط اسپانیا. :تشویق:

----------


## مهران رسا

دوستان عزیز فکر کنم برای این بخش یکسری قوانین جدید وضع شده . بهتر نیست از ادامه دادن این تاپیک خودداری کنید ؟



> *1)* *عنوان این بخش به "گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری  اطلاعات" تغییر خواهد کرد.*
> 
> *2)* *در این بخش فقط تاپیک های مرتبط با کامپیوتر و حوزه ی فناوری  اطلاعات مطرح می شوند.*
> 
> *3)* *درخواست پروژه و حل تمرین دانشجویی در این  بخش ممنوع است.*
> 
> *4)* *ملاک تشخیص ارتباط یک تاپیک یا پست با خط مشی این بخش، مدیران این بخش هستند.*

----------


## Felony

> دوستان عزیز فکر کنم برای این بخش یکسری قوانین جدید وضع شده . بهتر نیست از ادامه دادن این تاپیک خودداری کنید ؟


فعلا آقای راد اجازه فعالیت این تاپیک رو تا پایان جام جهانی دادن : https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=277

----------


## Netsky

> ولی واقعا بعضی از کاراش مسخرس مثل همین حرفش یا گزارش بازی ها چلسی که هر بار که توپ دست john terry میاد میگه این بازی کن رسوایی اخلاقی به بار آورده ... ! یا مادر این دروازه بان رو 2 ماه دزدیده بودن ...


بابا عادل هنوز در وضعیت نرمال هست . این خیابانی وضعیت بحرانیه . بجای گزارش بیشتر حاشیه های مربوط به بازیکنا رو میگه . 
فلان بازیکن اینطوری شده بود که فوتبالیست شد . 
فلان بازیکن داداشش رو گروگان گرفته بودن ) داداش کالادزه ( .
فلان بازیکن نیم ساعت قبل از بازی بلانسبت شما دوستان رفته بود دست به آب . 
واقعا دیگه خیابانی شورش رو درآورده .

----------


## ricky22

جالب بود خیابانی تو بازی ارژانتین خودش بین مسی و توز دعوا راه انداخت خودش اشتیشون داد اصلا حالش خرابه

----------


## mahdi68

اگه آرژانتین هم حذف بشه دیگه دیگه فینال خوب و پر هیجانی نخواهد داشت این جام

----------


## Open-Source

> بابا عادل هنوز در وضعیت نرمال هست . این خیابانی وضعیت بحرانیه . بجای گزارش بیشتر حاشیه های مربوط به بازیکنا رو میگه . 
> فلان بازیکن اینطوری شده بود که فوتبالیست شد . 
> فلان بازیکن داداشش رو گروگان گرفته بودن ) داداش کالادزه ( .
> فلان بازیکن نیم ساعت قبل از بازی بلانسبت شما دوستان رفته بود دست به آب . 
> واقعا دیگه خیابانی شورش رو درآورده .


فکر کنم ، منظور شما مزدک باشه.

مزدک وقتی یه بازی رو گزارش میکنه، همه جور اطلاعاتی در مورد بازیکن ها و تیم ها شون میده.
ولی یعضی موقع ها چیز های خیلی بی ربطی میگه ؛ توی یه بازی میگفت: این بازیکن یه برادر هم داره که فوتبالیست نیست :گیج:  ؛ آخه بگو چه ربطی داره؟!!! :گیج:  (ولی در کل، گزارشگر خوبی هستش).

عادل رو که اصلا صحبتش رو نکن، خیلی از گزارشش بدم میاد و میخواد بگه که مخ فوتباله ، نصفه و نیمه صحبت میکنه ،یه جورایی مزدک ورژن اصلاح شده عادل هستش.

خیابانی، صدای خیلی گرم و دل نشینی داره؛ آدم یاد بچگی هاش و فوتبال های سابق ایران میافته؛ درسته بعضی موقع ها چرت و پرت میگه، ولی از عادل خیلی بهتره (یه کم قدیمی شده و آپدیت نیست ، ولی گزارشگر خوبی هستش).

----------


## rezamoini

فوتبال ایران خیلی عقبه
اگه عادل با برنامه نود نبود الان کلی عقبتر بودیم
بگذریم اسپانیا (بارسلونا) قهرمانه :قلب:

----------


## M.T.P

آرژانتین هم جمع شد.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Open-Source

من مطمئن بودم که آلمان، آرژانتین رو میزنه (ولی نه با 4 گل). :گریه: 
اون دوستانی که میگفتند آرژانتین ، آلمان رو میزنه کجا هستند؟ :متفکر: 

اسپانیا، حریف بعدی آلمان هستش، که آلمان رو میزنه.

----------


## mahdi68

زمانی که مارادونا کم میاره ...................

----------


## Netsky

آرژانتین هم بدتر از انگلیس تحقیر شد . 
آلمان 4 - آرژانتین 0 . من امشب با تمام وجود طرف اسپانیا هستم . واقعا حالم از آلمان به هم میخوره . 
البته خوب شد که آرژانتین باخت . حالا این مردک احمق ) مارادونا ( باید جواب بده که چرا EL Capitano ) زانتی کبیر ( رو دعوت نکرده . 
*به امید پیروزی پر گل اسپانیا ...........*

----------


## Netsky

راستی دوستان یه سوال . به نظرتون اسپانیا میتونه آلمان رو بزنه ؟؟؟؟ 
اگه بخاد بازی که مقابل پرتغال انجام داد مقابل آلمان هم انجام بده بدون شک شکست میخوره . 
دلم میخاد امشب اسپانیا ببره و بخوره به آلمان و درس خوبی به این آلمانی ها بده . 
گرچه در خط حمله فقط ویا و شایدم یورنته بتونن کاری بکنن . تورس که واسه خنده خوبه . البته سابقه زدن گل تو فینال جام ملت های اروپا به آلمان رو در کارنامه داره . ولی .............
در هر صورت امیدوارم اسپانیا ببره بازی امشب رو .

----------


## salehbagheri

قبلا پیش بینی کرده بودم که یه تیم آفریقایی مثل غنا میاد بالا که لیاقتش رو هم داشت ولی متأسفانه دیشب در کمال بدشانسی حذف شد.

فوتبال هم بد سرنوشت رو تغییر میده ... امان از دست این سوارز!  :عصبانی: 

من که فکر میکنم آلمان قهرمان میشه...

----------


## qanewaisi

من چند روز پیش جایی خوندم که نوشته بود یه پروفوسور با استفاده از فرمول های ریاضی پیش بینی کرده که آلمان اول میشه!!!

----------


## Netsky

اسپانیا هم خورد به آلمان . ولی اگه بخاد مقابل آلمان هم همینطوری بازی کنه قطعا راه به جایی نمیبره . گرچه آلمان دفاع خیلی قدرتمندی نداره . من که دوست دارم اسپانیا و هلند فینالیست باشن .



> من چند روز پیش جایی خوندم که نوشته بود یه پروفوسور با استفاده از فرمول های ریاضی پیش بینی کرده که آلمان اول میشه!!


خیلی به این چیزا اهمیت نده . سال 2006 هم یکی از همین پروفسورها پیشبینی کرده بود برزیل قهرمان میشه ولی در نهایت ایتالیا قهرمان شد .

----------


## rezamoini

اگه دلبوسکه تورس رو بازی نده و سسک و پدرو فیکس بازی کنن 
آلمان میشه آرژانتین
اسپانیا(بارسلونا) قهرمان میشه با استفاده از فرمول ۲*۲=۵ :قهقهه:

----------


## NIK

با اینکه با تمام وجود عاشق اسپانیا هستم ولی مطمئنم اگه تو بازی با آلمان گل اول رو بخوره، کارش تمومه.
آلمان نشون داده که تو ضد حمله و ارسال پاسهای قطری خیلی مهارت داره. کافیه اسپانیا یه گل عقب باشه و بخواد واسه جبران جلو بکشه. اونوقته که وقتی توپ لو میره، با سه چهارتا پاس توپ تو 18 اسپانیاست!. :افسرده: 
در هر صورت امیدوارم اسپانیا قهرمان بشه.

----------


## Open-Source

اگه اسپانیا اینطوری که مقابل پاراگوئه بازی کرد، بازی کنه و آلمان هم همونطور که مقابل آرژانتین بازی کرد، بازی کنه، 100 % اسپانیا میبازه. :افسرده: 

اگه ژابی آلونسو ، از ترکیب اسپانیا حذف بشه، احتمال بالا رفتن اسپانیا بیشتر میشه.(سبک بازیش به درد اسپانیا نمیخوره)
تورس هم که باید از همون اول، جاشو به پدرو میداد.
 :متفکر: 

کلا بازیکنانی که از تیمی غیر از بارسلونا هستند، نخاله هستند.(به جز ویا، البته اون هم بارسلونایی شده :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## salehbagheri

من منتظرم ببینم این هشت پای پیشگو چه تیمی رو به عنوان برنده انتخاب میکنه!  :قهقهه:

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

راسته که می گن آرژانتین هم یه لاکپشت داشته ؟

----------


## Netsky

> کلا بازیکنانی که از تیمی غیر از بارسلونا هستند، نخاله هستند.(به جز ویا، البته اون هم بارسلونایی شده)


البته این خیلی واسه تیمی مثل اسپانیا نمیتونه خوب باشه . چون اگه بارسا دچار افت بشه ؛ اسپانیا هم افت خواهد کرد . به نظر من اگه اسپانیا وابستگی خودش به بارسا رو کمتر کنه بهتره . چون دوران افت بارسا هم دیر یا زود فرا میرسه و اون موقع تیم اسپانیاست که متضرر میشه .
*خداوندا آلمان را حذف بفرما ....... الهی آمین .*   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## earse+erse

> *خداوندا آلمان را حذف بفرما ....... الهی آمین .*


آمین یا رب العالمین

دست به دعا بشیم شاید این آلمان ببازه

----------


## mf_007

چرا ببازه؟
به نظر من آلمان حقش قهرمانیه با این بازی های خوبی که کرده

----------


## Open-Source

> *خداوندا آلمان را حذف بفرما ....... الهی آمین .*


آمین.

----------


## M.T.P

بازیشون دیدنیه.  :لبخند: 
یعنی تیکی تاکا اسپانیا در مقابل آلمان جواب میده؟  :متفکر:  یه موقع نشه ترک کاپا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
کلا اسپانیا باید بیشتر سعی کنه! نباید بزارن آلمانیا جوگیر شدن چون خطرناکن.

----------


## M.T.P

*پیش‌بینی جدید هشت‌پا: اسپانیا، آلمان را می‌برد*
هشت‌پای معروف جام جهانی پیش‌بینی کرده اسپانیا در مسابقه نیمه نهایی مقابل آلمان پیروز می‌شود.
هشت‌پای معروفی که مسابقه‌های جام جهانی را پیش‌بینی می‌کند، اسپانیا را برنده بازی با آلمان می‌داند.

به گزارش خبرآنلاین این هشت‌پا که «پل» نام دارد و در یک آکواریوم در آلمان نگهداری می‌شود، تا به حال نتیجه تمام مسابقه‌های آلمان را در جام جهانی نوزدهم درست پیش‌بینی کرده است.

این هشت‌پا در دو مسابقه آلمان در مرحله مقدماتی، یک مسابقه این تیم در یک هشتم نهایی و یک مسابقه در یک چهارم نهایی، پیش‌بینی کرده بود آلمان برنده می‌شود. تنها مسابقه‌ای که این هشت‌پا پیش‌بینی کرد آلمان در آن شکست می‌خورد، مسابقه مقابل صربستان در مرحله مقدماتی بود که همین اتفاق هم رخ داد. پیش‌بینی این هشت‌پا در مورد مسابقه‌های آلمان - انگلیس و آلمان - آرژانتین با تمسخر هواداران انگلیس و آرژانتین مواجه شده بود اما در نهایت همان اتفاقی رخ داد که هشت‌پا پیش‌بینی کرده بود.

روش پیش‌بینی این هشت‌پا به این صورت است که دو ظرف غذا که روی یکی از آن‌ها پرچم آلمان و روی دیگری پرچم تیم حریف دیده می‌شود را برای او در آکواریوم می‌گذارند. هشت‌پا از هر کدام از ظرف‌ها که غذا بخورد، همان تیم برنده می‌شود.
  :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## earse+erse

بفرما حتی هشت پا ها هم می دونن *اسپانیا قهرمانه*

----------


## NIK

> بازیشون دیدنیه. 
> یعنی تیکی تاکا اسپانیا در مقابل آلمان جواب میده؟  یه موقع نشه ترک کاپا 
> کلا اسپانیا باید بیشتر سعی کنه! نباید بزارن آلمانیا جوگیر شدن چون خطرناکن.


 فکر نمیکنم.
 نمونش رو تو همین جام دیدین. هلند با انجام یه بازی فیزیکی و با انجام خطا بر روی بازیکنان برزیل دور از محوطه جریمه، ریتم تیم برزیل رو بهم زد و هر وقت هم که بازیکنان برزیل به دروازه هلند نزدیک میشدند، هلندیها با ظرافت خاصی برزیلی ها رو شارژ میکردن و در مجموع با بازی فیزیکی و دوندگی زیاد، برزیل رو به زانو درآوردند  :ناراحت: . البته به نظر من اگه برزیل زود به گل نیمرسید و دروازبانش اشتباه نمیکرد، هرگز حذف نمیشد.
من میترسم اسپانیا هم به سرنوشت برزیل دچار بشه. یعنی آلمان با ارائه یه بازی فیزیکی و درگیر، بازی اسپانیا رو خراب کنه.
اسپانیا سبک بازی مشابهی با بارسلونا داره. در چند سال اخیر دیدیم که بعضی تیمها با دفاع فشرده در یک سوم زمین خود و ارائه بازی فیزیکی، راه رو به بارسلونا بستن و بارها و بارها این تیم رو ناکام گذاشتند (نمونش بارسلونا-اینتر همین فصل و بارسلونا-چلسی دو فصل قبل)
در هر صورت امیدوارم که اسپانیا قهرمان بشه و آلمان له بشه.

----------


## sarkhosh

چرا اینجا همه ضد آلمان هستند؟

----------


## Open-Source

> چرا اینجا همه ضد آلمان هستند؟


چون فوق العاده نژاد پرست هستند.
بازی خوشکل و تکنیکی ارائه نمیدن (البته توی این جام، بهتر شدن).
پرچمشون بد رنگه. (رنگ هاش باهم تناسب ندارند). :قهقهه:

----------


## mf_007

بچه ها پیش بینی شما چیه؟فینال و قهرمان؟

نظر من

فینال : آلمان هلند

قهرمان : هلند

----------


## Netsky

> بچه ها پیش بینی شما چیه؟فینال و قهرمان؟


به نظر من اسپانیا - هلند 
قهرمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متفکر: 
انشالله آلمان و اروگوئه هم رده بندی ..........

----------


## PC2st

_



			
				چرا اینجا همه ضد آلمان هستند؟
			
		

چون اسپانیا تا به حال قهرمان جام جهانی شده 
انگلیس که حذف شد، آرژانتین هم حذف شد، اسپانیا هم حذف بشه خیال ما راحت شه...
_

----------


## Mahmood_M

فینال : اسپانیا - اروگوئه -- قهرمان : اسپانیا
ولی این چهارتا تیم خیلی به هم نزدیکن ، هر فینال و قهرمانی ممکنه !!
اگه غنا به حقش میرسید و اروگوئه رو می برد ، با اطمینان بیشتری میشد گفت که هلند فینالیست نیست ولی توی برد اروگوئه کمی شک دارم ! ، با توجه به اینکه " سوارز " هم محرومه ...
به نظرم بازیکنان هلند انگیزه و فیزیک بدنی بازیکنان اروگوئه رو ندارن ، با اینکه دوست دارم اروگوئه ببازه ، چون از باخت غنا واقعا ناراحت شدم ، ولی اروگوئه می تونه هلند رو می بره ... !
اگه آلمان از اسپانیا عقب بیافته خیلی کار اسپانیا راحت میشه ، به نظرم الآن بازیکنان آلمان اطمینان زیادی به خودشون دارن و عقب افتادن می تونه تمرکزشون رو به هم بزنه ...

----------


## earse+erse

منم پیش بینیم اینه که فینال* هلند -  اسپانیا*
قهرمان *اسپانیا*

*آلمان* هم سوم میشه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## NIK

> _
> چون اسپانیا تا به حال قهرمان جام جهانی شده 
> انگلیس که حذف شد، آرژانتین هم حذف شد، اسپانیا هم حذف بشه خیال ما راحت شه...
> _


اگه مدافعان انگلیس (روی گل اول) اون سوتی عظمی رو نمیدادند یا اگه داوران قبل از بازی میرفتن چشم پزشکی، الان انگلیس یا آرژانتین با اسپانیا بازی میکردند.

اگه آلمان تو 25 دقیقه اول بازی به گل نرسه، هیچ وقت نمیتونه به این راحتی پیروز بشه. 
1 گل میزنن، 12 نفری (با داور) میریزن تو 18 خودشون. کافیه تیم مقابل توپ رو از دست بده. اونوقت مثل اسب خودشونو به دروازه حریف میرسونن و ...
آخه دفاع کردن و ضد حمله زدن که هنر نیست. این روش ترسوهاست  :قهقهه: 
وقتی اسپانیا یا بارسلونا بازی میکنن، آدم روحش شاد میشه.
نمیدونم چرا اینقدر از آلمان متنفرم. مطمئناً یکی از دلایلش غرور بیش از حد  آلمانهاست و نمیدونم پرطرفدار ترین تیم ملی (به غیر از ایران) بین ایرانیا  کدوم تیمه. ولی میدونم تنها تیمی که اینقدر دشمن داره، *آلمانه*!
امیدوارم *اسپانیا* با شایستگی قهرمان بشه. اگه هم نمیشه، آلمان هم نشه !!!  :قهقهه:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> زمانی که مارادونا کم میاره  ...................


اولاً رفتار زشت تماشاگرای شبه نازی آلمانی با یه اسطوره فوتبال اونهم تو اون شرایط روحی درست که نیست هیچ، نشانه طبع نژادپرستانه و نئو نازیستی کثیف شون هست!
_Maradona in  post-match altercation with German fans_
 
ثانیاً درست نیست آدم به هرکسی که پیروز شد، حالا با هر وسیله ای؛ تمایل نشون بده! به این میگن حزب باد! مارادونا از حیثیت اش در مقابل یه سری وحشی دفاع کرد و بس!




> چرا اینجا همه ضد آلمان هستند؟


چون هنوز هم به اون هیتلر ... افتخار میکنن و مثل صهیونیست ها همه رو غیر از خودشون برده میدونن، اگه قبول ندارین به جلوی مرسدس بنزها و BMW ها دقت کنید، چی می بینید؟ سبیل های هیتلر! راستش ما هم که خیلی کتک دیکتاتورهای کثیف رو خوردیم، باید هم از یه همچین ملت دیکتاتورپرستی بدمون بیاد. عوضی های نئونازیست ...




> ... 
> چون دوران افت بارسا هم دیر یا زود فرا میرسه و اون موقع تیم اسپانیاست که متضرر میشه .
> *خداوندا آلمان را حذف بفرما ....... الهی آمین .*


بارسا فقط اسمش کافیه که همیشه تو بالا ها باشه، چون معیاری برای آزادی، مظهر کاتالونیا و اشتیاق مردم کاتالان برای آزادی بود و تا وقتی که به این پیشنیه بیش از یک قرنی و سمبل آزادی اش وفادار باشه، از اوج نمیافته! حتی با شکست های کوچک ...

*برای حذف شدن از صحنه روزگار آآآممممییییننننن*

----------


## دانش آموز

فوتبال ربطي به سياست نداره رفيق . 
 آلمان قشنگ و منطقي و منظم بازي ميكنه ولي آرژانتين نه .
 تازه المان به اندازه بقيه تيمهايي كه حذف شدن ستاره نداره  .
طرفدار هرتيمي كه باشم به فوتبال آلمان احترام ميزارم واقعا" خوب بازي ميكنند و هيچ حرفي براي هيچ منتقدي باقي نذاشتند  . 
هيتلر و حزبش چه ربطي به فوتبال آلمان داره  .

آلمان تيم موفقيه و حق داره كه پيروز بشه .

----------


## NIK

> فوتبال ربطي به سياست نداره رفيق .


خیلی بی ربط هم نیست !




> آلمان قشنگ و منطقي و منظم بازي ميكنه ولي آرژانتين نه .


شما اگه یکم عمیق تر به این قضیه نگاه کنید، این آلمان نیست که قشنگ بازی میکنه، مدافعان جلوکشیده تیم حریف هستند که فضای بازی قشنگ به آلمان می دهند.




> تازه المان به اندازه بقيه تيمهايي كه حذف شدن ستاره نداره  .


به جاش "حمایت داور" رو داره (منظورم بازی با انگلیسه) و کلی شانس !!!
با صربستان شانس زدن گل اول در اوایل بازی رو نداشت، بازی رو باخت.



> طرفدار هرتيمي كه باشم به فوتبال آلمان احترام ميزارم واقعا" خوب بازي  ميكنند و هيچ حرفي براي هيچ منتقدي باقي نذاشتند  .


شما نظر تمام منتقدین جهان رو میدونید ؟



> هيتلر و حزبش چه ربطي به فوتبال آلمان داره  .


منظور شخص هیتلر نیست. منظور حزب نازیه که هنوزم تو آلمان کلی طرفدار داره. اگه هیتلر و خزبش به تیم ملی آلمان ربطی نداره پس به تیم "لائوس" ربط داره !!!



> آلمان تيم موفقيه و حق داره كه پيروز بشه .


مطمئناً موفق بوده که تا اینجا بالا اومده اما حق پیروزی رو نمیدونم !! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

آلمان خوب بازی می کنه و می بره و اینکه داور کمک می کنه یا مدافعان اجازه می دن و .. همش حرفه 
حالا اگر از آلمان بدتون میاد نباید منکر بازی خوبش بشید
منم از آلمان خوشم نمیاد و طرفدار هلند هستم ولی با بازی هایی که انجام داده به نظرم حقش قهرمانیه

----------


## earse+erse

En: Spain's win, Spain is the champion
Fa: پیروزی اسپانیا ، اسپانیا قهرمان است
Es: victoria de España, España es el campeón
Ge: Spanien zu gewinnen, ist Spanien der Champion
Ar: فوز اسبانيا ، هو بطل اسبانيا
It: vittoria della Spagna, la Spagna è il campione
Po: vitória da Espanha, a Espanha é o campeão
Ch:西班牙的胜利，西班牙是冠军
Ru:победить в Испании, Испания является чемпионом

Everyone know
همه می دونن

----------


## Netsky

زنده باد هلند ..................
هلند به فینال رسید . 
انشالله اسپانیا هم آلمان رو تحقیر کنه و به فینال برسه ...................

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> فوتبال ربطي به سياست نداره رفيق . 
>  آلمان قشنگ و منطقي و منظم بازي ميكنه ولي آرژانتين نه .
>  تازه المان به اندازه بقيه تيمهايي كه حذف شدن ستاره نداره  .
> طرفدار هرتيمي كه باشم به فوتبال آلمان احترام ميزارم واقعا" خوب بازي ميكنند و هيچ حرفي براي هيچ منتقدي باقي نذاشتند  . 
> هيتلر و حزبش چه ربطي به فوتبال آلمان داره  .
> 
> آلمان تيم موفقيه و حق داره كه پيروز بشه .





> آلمان خوب بازی می کنه و می بره و اینکه داور کمک می کنه یا مدافعان اجازه می دن و .. همش حرفه 
> حالا اگر از آلمان بدتون میاد نباید منکر بازی خوبش بشید
> منم از آلمان خوشم نمیاد و طرفدار هلند هستم ولی با بازی هایی که انجام داده به نظرم حقش قهرمانیه


من زیاده روی کردم، ببخشید؛ اصلاً هر چی اختاپوس خودشون بگه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## NIK

> زنده باد هلند ..................
> هلند به فینال رسید . 
> انشالله اسپانیا هم آلمان رو تحقیر کنه و به فینال برسه ...................


هلند از اول جام جهانی تا حالا یه روند ثابت رو طی کرده. به نظر من شانسش واسه قهرمانی خیلی زیاده.


ولی خدا کنه *اسپانیا* قهرمان بشه و   آلماننابود بشه.

----------


## mf_007

> هلند از اول جام جهانی تا حالا یه روند ثابت رو طی کرده. به نظر من شانسش واسه قهرمانی خیلی زیاده.


به امید قهرمانیه هلند

----------


## Netsky

:تشویق:  *اسپانیا 1 - آلمان 0*  :تشویق: 
*زنده باد اسپانیا*
*زنده باد پویول*
*اسپانیا با حذف تیم منفور آلمان به فینال رسید*
*بای بای ژرمن ها*  :قهقهه: :قهقهه:

----------


## mf_007

اسپانیا با بازی فوق العاده ای که انجام داد به فینال رسید
این ژاوی واقعا عالیه

----------


## sara.f

تبریک می گم:
 به طرفدارای اسپانیا
 به همه اونایی که از آلمان بدشون میاد  :لبخند گشاده!: 

کاش منم یه هشت پا داشتم؛ از نوع آلمانیش.

----------


## M.T.P

برتری توپ و میدان از آن اسپانیا بود.  :تشویق: 
کی فکرشو میکرد تیمی که بازی اولش رو ببازه به فینال برسه!  :متفکر: 
آلمان هم بازیش بد نبود و نمیشه اونو بازنده حقیقی دونست.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: *Viva España*

----------


## Open-Source

خداییش حق اسپانیا بود که به فینال بره.
کل بازی رو در اختیار داشت.
 :تشویق: 

این ژاوی عجب بازیکنی هستش ها. :کف کرده!: 
خدای بازی سازی هستش.
دقت کرید، وقت با توپ حرکت میکنه انگار توپ به پاش چسبیده.
به ندرت، توپ لو میده.

----------


## M.T.P

هشت پایه راست میگفت.  :قهقهه:

----------


## Netsky

> هشت پایه راست میگفت.


*فورزا 8 پا ..........
ویوا 8 پا ............*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

کلوزه: کاش آن قدر دفاعی بازی نمی‌کردیم
او از باخت تیمش ناامید شده.
میروسلاو کلوزه، مهاجم آلمان می‌گوید تیمش در بازی مقابل اسپانیا بیش از حد به دفاع پرداخت. کلوزه در این بازی پاس چندانی دریافت نکرد، در حالی که در دیدارهای قبلی به دریافت پاس‌های عالی عادت کرده بود. او می‌گوید: «بیش از حد مشغول دفاع بودیم. اسپانیایی‌ها آن قدر باهوش بودند که بازی را به زمین ما کشاندند. وقتی توپ را می‌گرفتیم تلاش می‌کردیم کارهای بسیاری با آن انجام دهیم، اما موفق نمی‌شدیم. تلاش کردیم سرعت بازی را کاهش دهیم، اما نمی‌توانستیم. ما همچنین به اندازه بازی‌های قبلی‌مان نمی‌توانستیم به پیش برویم. ناامید شده‌ام که به فینال نرسیدیم و فرصت قهرمانی را از دست دادیم.»

----------


## Felony

:لبخند گشاده!:  اسپانیا که به فینال رفت و احتمال بسیار زیاد قهرمان میشه ...
امیدوارم دایوید ویا هم آقای گل بشه و حال این اشنایدر رو بگیره !

----------


## Open-Source

به احتمال 70 درصد اسپانیا قهرمان میشه.
خداییشن هلند هم تیم بدی نیست (بنده شخصا از بازی هلند خوشم میاد).

----------


## Netsky

> به احتمال 70 درصد اسپانیا قهرمان میشه.


آره . من این احتمال رو به 75 درصد افزایش میدم . راستی اون هشت پا هم گفته اسپانیا قهرمان میشه . 



> خداییشن هلند هم تیم بدی نیست (بنده شخصا از بازی هلند خوشم میاد).


واقعا هم همینطوره . مخصوصا پس از حذف برزیل که خیلی حال کردم . 
ولی اشنایدر سرور همه ی بازیکنای هلنده . 
فورزا اشنایدر ..............

----------


## M.T.P

این جام میتونه تجربه بزرگی هم واسه فیفا باشه که همه کشوری میزبان نشه.
اگر چه هر کدوم از ورزشگاه های آفریقای جنوبی تموم فوتبال کشور ما رو می ارزه  :لبخند گشاده!:  اما اصلا تیم ها امسال وضعیت خوبی نداشتن ، سر و صدای وووزلا  و چمن نامرغوب ( یاد ورزشگاه های خودمون افتادم ) ، نا امنی...  :ناراحت: 
اصلا جام امسال هیچیش رو اصول صحیح نبود ، از ورزشگاه گرفته تا وضعیت داوری و غیره.

----------


## FastCode

> خیلی حال کردم


چرا؟ :شیطان:

----------


## profnami

البته اگه به افتخار باشه باید برزیل رو در صدر بزارید ، اگر هم همینجوری بگید که هر کسی میتونه نظر خودش رو بگه . اما واقعا افتضاح ترین تیم های جام ایتالیا و فرانسه بودند . واقعا این قدر بد بازی کردن واقعا هنر میخواد و باید کار کنن بقیه ی تیم ها تا بهشون برسن . 
خودمم طرفدار فرانسه هستم اما به اسپانیا رای دادم . آلمان هم همیشه قدرتمند بوده

----------


## mf_007

> راستی اون هشت پا هم گفته اسپانیا قهرمان میشه .


این هشت پا رو باید بگیرن دارش بزنن

ببین چه جوری قبل بازی روحیه آدمو میریزن به هم :خیلی عصبانی: 

هلند قهرمانه

----------


## rezamoini

اگه هشت پاهه هم نگه 
من بجاش میگم: اسپانیا قهرمانه :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## Netsky

> چرا؟


چون از برزیل متنفرم .
به غیر از کاکا از هرچی برزیلی هم هست بیزارم .

----------


## Felony

> به غیر از کاکا از هرچی برزیلی هم هست بیزارم .


+ رونالدینو ، البته اگر فابیانو به شیاطین سرخ بپیونده ، اون هم به این لیست 2 نفره اضافه میشه ! :لبخند گشاده!: 

 :چشمک: راستی با این تاپیک هم خداحافظی کنید که فردا پس فردا باهاتون خداحافظی میکنه ... !

----------


## earse+erse

من ADSL ام قطع شده بود
تازه رسیدم

دیدین اسپانیا برد

یو هو  یو هو  یو هو

حال کردین ... وقتی داور سوت پایان بازی رو زد من داشتم بالا پایین می پریدم ... دم پویول گرم.

حالا باید خودمون رو واسه فینال آماده کنیم :لبخند:  ایشاالله اسپانیا می بره و برا اولین بار قهرمان میشه،  :قلب: 

فیلم "افسانه ۹۸ " رو دیدین؟


اسپانیا قهرمان میشه             ....               خدا می دونه که حقشه

فعلا بای

----------


## Netsky

این سوتی های سایت گل هم تمومی نداره : 

 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Netsky

*آلمان 3 - اروگوئه 2* 
واقعا حق اروگوئه بود که بازی رو ببره . 
حیف که ضربه ی آخر فورلان به گل تبدیل نشد .......  :افسرده: 
ولی خوبیش به اینه که آلمان هنوز زیر سایه ی ایتالیا و برزیل باقی موند .  :قهقهه:

----------


## rezamoini

تیر دروازه این دفه به فورلان پشت کرد دقیقه ۹۲
یک دفه هم به ژیان دقیقه ۱۲۲
ای کاش اروگوئه سوم میشد :ناراحت: 
فدای سر ژاوی  . اسپانیا رو عشقه :تشویق:

----------


## Netsky

چه بازی بشه امشب . تقابل تیکی تاکا و توتال فوتبال .

----------


## NIK

من که بازی اسپانیا آلمان رو ندیدم چون تو جاده بودم.
دیدید گفتم اگه آلمان گل زود هنگام نزنه، هیچی نیست!! خوشبختانه اسپانیا هم به این موضوع واقف بود و اجازه نداد تا آلمانها خودنمایی کنند.
قابل توجه دوستانی که میگفتند آلمان قشنگ بازی میکنه !! پس کو بازی قشنگ آلمان؟ دیدید که حق با من بود. آلمان اگه گل اول رو نزنه هیچی نیست. بازی با اروگوئه هم که شانس آورد! در هر صورت خوشحام که دو تا تیمی اومدند فینال که شایستگی قهرمانی رو دارن. 
به امید قهرمانی اسپانیا.  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
آلمان همون سومی جهان هم از سرش زیاده. 
_______________________________________

راستی ما تا دوشنبه تعطیلیم (از پنج شنبه)   عجب حالی داد این گرمای هوا  :لبخند گشاده!:  
از دوستان تقاضامندم که در مصرف برق اصلاًَ صرفه جویی نکنند، ببینیم میشه تا چهارشنبه تعطیلی رو ادامه داد یا نه !!!  :شیطان:

----------


## Netsky

اسپانیا 0 - هلند 0 ( تا پایان اول ) به دلیل حساسیت بسیار بالا شاهد بازی خوبی نبودیم . پاس های اشتباه هر دو تیم کیفیت بازی رو پایین آورده بود . 
اگه نیمه دوم هم به همین منوال باشه ، از داخل لایو کامنتری سایت گل در جریان نتیجه ی بازی قرار بگیریم بهتره .

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*Netherlands

*

----------


## sara.f

*دودورو دودودو*  :لبخند گشاده!: 

*SPAIN*

----------


## rezamoini

only spain
end of 2 half time

----------


## rezamoini

spain     viva

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

*Viva España

*

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*تبریک به تیم اسپانیا*

----------


## sara.f

*یوُهـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــو*



*SPAIN*

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

اون پرچم کاتالان هم حرکت قابل تفکری بود

----------


## mahdi68

اسپانیا قهرمان

----------


## Peyman.Gh

برادر راد این تاپیک را پاک کن غم و غصه دارم  :ناراحت:  :گریه:

----------


## mf_007

هلند باخت  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت: 

آخه چرا ؟چرا روبن تک به تکارو نزد؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> برادر راد این تاپیک را پاک کن غم و غصه دارم


جمعه انشاا...

----------


## Felony

*Perfect Spain*
***

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

اسپانیا قهرمان شد :تشویق:  , تا جام جهانی بعدی حرفی نباشه ! حالا برین خونه هاتون  :لبخند:

----------


## smile17

من که از اول گفته بودم که اسپانیا قهرمان میشه

----------


## دانش آموز

سطح فوتبال اروپا اينقدر بالاست كه تيمي كه قهرمان اروپا ميشه ميتونه قهرمان جام جهاني هم بشه مثل قهرماني فرانسه و اسپانيا تو 98 و 2010 . هلند و آلمان تو اين جام خوب بازي كردند . اسپانيا رو كه همه كارشناسها با توجه به اينكه 2 سال پيش اسپانيا قهرمان اروپا شده بود و 7 بازيكن فيكس بارسلونا داشت شانس اول رو به اسپانيا داده بودند كه همين طور هم شد البته با نتايج يك بر صفر و كمي هم كمك شانس .
به كساني كه نميتونند 12 گل آلمان تو 3 بازي رو ببينند قهرماني اسپانيا رو تبريك ميگم "اسپانيا فقط هندوراس رو با اختلاف 2 گل شكست داد ولي بازيهاي بعديش رو با 1 گل اختلاف برد  :متفکر: ".
فورلان هم بهترين بازيكن جام شد تا آمريكاي جنوبي بي نصيب نمونه و بالاخره نه سيخ بسوزه نه كباب.
مولر هم با 5 گل زده و 3 پاس گل بهترين گلزن جام شد تا براي دو بار پشت سر هم آلمانها اين افتخار رو كسب كنند "دوره پيش كلوزه آقاي گل شد" .  :تشویق:

----------


## earse+erse



----------


## earse+erse

> منم پیش بینیم اینه که فینال* هلند - اسپانیا*
> قهرمان *اسپانیا*
> 
> *آلمان* هم سوم میشه


 پیش بینی رو  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: 
حال کردین :قهقهه:  :قلب: 
ولی راستیتش عجب هشت پایه این پل همه رودرست گفت.
____________________________________
گل اینیستا هم خیلی قشنگ بود


هشتمین فاتح جام جهانی
*اسپانیا*

----------


## h.alizadeh

خیلی مسخره بودجام جهانی!
من اصلا فوتبالی نیستم و یه چندتااز بازی هاشو ده دقیقه یا فوقش نیم ساعت نگاه کردم.
ولی خب بهرحال یه چندتایی رو مسابقه sms شرکت کردم:D هربار شرکت کردم اون تیمی دیگه برنده شد :ناراحت: هرچی حدس میزدم ولی sms نمیکردم همون میشد :ناراحت: 
یعنی چی؟

توی روزنامه شهرارا گفته بود هلندی ها خیلی خوش شانسند و این حرفا منم قبل بازی زدم هلند.........
من از شهرارا شکایت میکنم :اشتباه:

----------


## Open-Source

من که همون اول جام پیشبینی کرده بودم که اسپانیا ، قهرمان میشه. :لبخند گشاده!: 

خداییش این جام ، حق اسپانیا بود.

وقتی که اینیستا اون گل رو زد، یاد اون گلش که با بارسلونا به چلسی زد ، افتادم ، خیلی حال کردم.

این جام رو اسپانیا نبرد ، بارسلونا برد. :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

> به كساني كه نميتونند 12 گل آلمان تو 3 بازي رو ببينند قهرماني اسپانيا رو تبريك ميگم "اسپانيا فقط هندوراس رو با اختلاف 2 گل شكست داد ولي بازيهاي بعديش رو با 1 گل اختلاف برد


لیگ قهرمانان اروپا نیست که تفاضل گل حساب میکنی !

اسپانیا هیچ حرفی برای گفتن نزاشت ، فوق العاده بازی کردن ( با اینکه تیم رو دست کاسیاس و ژاوی و اینیستا و ویا ) میگشت ولی همگیشون ستاره بودن و بی چون و چرا بازی کردن ، در مورد آلمان هم خیلی خوب بازی کرد ولی نه در حدی که قهرمانی طلب کنه ، تو بازی اسپان - آلمان آخرای بازی اسپانیا داشت تو زمین آلمان گل کوچیک بازی میکرد و بازیکناش تکنیک به رخ هم میکشیدن ، در آخر اسپانیا به حقش رسید .

----------


## M.T.P

*با اینکه تیلیغات اسپانیاییم تو این تاپیک کم و بیش دیده میشه ، اما نباید از حقیقت دور بود و پا روش گذاشت و به قول بعضی ها الکی خوش بود.
این جام رو مسخره ترین جام در طول تاریخ فوتبال دیدم. اسپانیا قهرمان شد اما تیم های بهتر از اسپانیا حذف شدند! فینال مسخره بی روح!! هردو تیم یه جورایی لیاقت فینال رو نداشتند و به فینال رسیدند و بطور اعصاب خردکنی تموم شد. بازی فینال بیشتر به مسابقه رزمی بود تا یک فوتبال. داوری و جو ورزشگاه ، تیم ها... هر آدم ببو گلابی دیگه ای اگه جای داور بود میفهمید که کرنر به نفع هلند بود اما... بلانسبت گلابی.
 تماشاچی از فوتبال بازی قشنگ و گل و هیجان میخواد نه گل نخوردن و بازی دفاعی.
قهرمان واقعی از دید من یکی از دو تیم ژاپن و آرژانتین هستن. باید به این دو تبریک گفت.
بهترین دروازبان دنیا هم دروازبان پرتغال بود که تک به 11 در مقابل اسپانیا وایساد. 
به شخصه با این صحنه من هم گریه کردم.
*

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> به كساني كه نميتونند 12 گل آلمان تو 3 بازي رو ببينند قهرماني اسپانيا رو تبريك ميگم "اسپانيا فقط هندوراس رو با اختلاف 2 گل شكست داد ولي بازيهاي بعديش رو با 1 گل اختلاف برد ."


 اگر چه بازیها رو با یک گل برد , ولی همیشه مستحق برد با بیش از یک گل بود .خوبه اسپانیا بهترین بازیها رو از خودش نشون داد ,نه اینکه با عملکردی مثل  یونان قهرمان بشه .




> این جام رو اسپانیا نبرد ، بارسلونا برد.


درسته که سهم تیم بارسلونا در این تیم بیشتر از بقیه تیم ها   بود ولی چطور میتونی  بازیهای خوب کاسیاس , ژابی الونسو , راموس از رئال مادرید رو نادیده بگیری ؟ حتی مربی هم خودش یک مادریدیستایی بود . ضمن اینکه نقش فرنادو هیرو رو هم نباید فراموش کرد( این رو هم در نظر داشته باشید , بهترین مهاجم اسپانیا , هنوز پیراهنی بارسا رو به تنش نکرده که اون رو هم حساب میکنید )
غیر از اینکه رائول آلبیول و آربلوا هم رئال مادریدی بودند ولی چون یکشون مصدوم شد , و دیگری هم به تصمیم مربی رو نیمکت بود , نتونستند بازی کنند .

این حرف نشات گرفته از  اون حرفهای مجریهای بیخرد و متعصب به بارسلونا بود  که صدا و سیما رو به گند کشیدند

----------


## دانش آموز

فردوسي پور كور كورانه و خيلي تابلو از تيم اسپانيا طرفداري ميكرد نظر كارشناسي هم ميداد و ميگفت به نظر من 100 درصد رو ژاوي خطا كردن و پنالته . 
 ولي كرنر هلند رو كه 2 تاش رو داور اعلام نكرد و خيلي واضح چند بار از تلويزيون پخش شد ميگفت "به نظر كرنر ميومد  :قهقهه: ".

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> فردوسي پور كور كورانه و خيلي تابلو از تيم اسپانيا طرفداري ميكرد نظر كارشناسي هم ميداد و ميگفت به نظر من 100 درصد رو ژاوي خطا كردن و پنالته . 
>  ولي كرنر هلند رو كه 2 تاش رو داور اعلام نكرد و خيلي واضح چند بار از تلويزيون پخش شد ميگفت "به نظر كرنر ميومد ".


برو خدا رو شکر کن که جواد خیابانی گزارش نکرد , وگرنه ...

----------


## M.T.P

> برو خدا رو شکر کن که جواد خیابانی گزارش نکرد , وگرنه ...


 :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه: 
.....
....
...
..
.
تیم ما چی؟! تیم ما کجاست؟! ما کجاییم؟! Messi های ما کی میتونن از پشت این سدهای بتونی خودشونو نشون بدن؟! راه پیشرفت فوتبالمون کجاست؟! ورزشگاه هامون کدومند؟!  :متفکر:

----------


## M.T.P

داستان حذف تيمی كه فقط يك گل خورددرست است كه رونالدو در جريان اين مسابقه‌ها دو بار هم توپ را به تير دروازه رقبا زد و چند حركت زيبا داشت اما آن چه پرتغالي‌ها و شايد كل جهان از وي مي‌طلبيدند، نبود. پرتغال در جام‌جهاني قبلي (2006) با نفراتي تقريبا از همين دست تا نيمه‌نهايي پيش تاخته و چهارم شده بود و اين مساله بحث مربيگري در اين تيم را نيز عمده مي‌كند.
*ريكاردو كارواليو بر اين باور است كه اگر تيم ملي فوتبال پرتغال نتوانست در مسابقات جام جهاني فوتبال 2010 از مرحله يك هشتم نهايي فراتر برود و در همان شروع مرحله حذفي تسليم اسپانيا شد، به خاطر ضعف خط حمله اين تيم و كافي نبودن انديشه‌هاي تهاجمي در نزد يارانش بوده است.*

به نوشته جام جم و به نقل از سايت يوفا؛ «برزيل اروپا» در اين مسابقات 4 بازي انجام داد كه فقط در يكي از آنها كه در برابر كره شمالي بود به گلزني نايل شد و به برد صفر ـ 7 رسيد اما بازي پرتغال با ساحل عاج و برزيل در ساير ديدارهاي گروه هفتم جام صفر ـ صفر تمام شدند و همان طور كه پيشتر آمد با پذيرش شكست صفر ـ 1 از اسپانيا حذف شد.

كارواليو كه عضو پيشين پورتو پرتغال و مدافع وسط كنوني باشگاه چلسي انگليس است و دفاع وسط تيم ملي پرتغال را در كنار برونو الوز و همچنين با كمك فابيو كونترائو در پيكارهاي جهاني آفريقاي جنوبي تشكيل مي‌داد، مي‌گويد: «بديهي است كه نيازهاي تهاجمي ما بيش از اينها بوده باشد. خط دفاعي ما بسيار موفق بود و اين كه در 4ديدار خود در آفريقاي جنوبي فقط يك گل خورديم، نشانگر همين مساله است. با روشي كه ما داشتيم، گلزني‌هاي خود را در ضدحملات جستجو مي‌كرديم كه اين براي موفقيت در جام جهاني ناكافي است. در برابر اسپانيا ما توپ را بيش از حد از دست مي‌داديم و در مقابل چنين حريفي پس گرفتن توپ بسيار سخت است. اين چنين بود كه اسپانيا بيشتر از ما توپ و ميدان را در دست داشت و فرصت‌هاي گلزني فزون‌تري را هم ايجاد كرد و بهره‌هاي آن را هم گرفت. ما چوب كمبود روحيه تهاجمي خود را خورديم. افسوس من بيشتر از آن روست كه ما حمله‌وران بسيار خوبي هم داشتيم كه از قابليت‌هاي آنان بدرستي و با حجم لازم استفاده نشد.»


*واپسين جام*
اين به احتمال قريب به يقين آخرين مرتبه حضور كارواليو در جام جهاني بوده است زيرا او 32 سال سن دارد و حتي اگر پرتغال مجوز شركت در جام جهاني 2014 را كسب كند، بعيد است كه در آن زمان به يك بازيكن 36 ساله روي بياورند.

كارواليو مي‌گويد: «به لحاظ فيزيكي هيچ مشكلي ندارم و فكر مي‌كنم كه در جام جهاني 2014 نيز مشكلي از اين بابت نداشته باشم، اما اينها فقط برآوردهاي كنوني است و كسي نمي‌داند در آستانه جام جهاني بعدي چه فضايي در پرتغال و فوتبال جهان برقرار خواهد بود. من فقط مي‌توانم از جامي بگويم كه در هفته‌هاي اخير در آفريقاي جنوبي برقرار بوده است و در ‌آن صورت بايد متذكر شوم كه ما قدر امتيازهاي خود را ندانستيم و به چيزي بسيار كمتر از حقمان رسيديم.»

*طلسم شكسته شده*
ادواردو ديگر عنصر موفق پرتغال در كارهاي دفاعي كه درون دروازه اين تيم مي‌ايستاد و با خوردن فقط يك گل به لحاظ شخصي كارنامه قبولي گرفت، مثل كارواليو معتقد است ميدان و فرصت بسيار خوبي براي درخشش بيشتر در اين رقابت‌ها از مشت او و يارانش پريده است. 

ادواردو در جام نوزدهم در هيچ يك از 3 مسابقه نخست تيمش و مجموعا در 333 دقيقه متوالي گلي را دريافت نكرد، اما اين طلسم در برابر اسپانيا شكسته شد و با گل داويد ويا پرتغالي‌ها چمدان‌هاي خود را بستند و به ليسبون برگشتند. پيش از اين گل به ظاهر آفسايد، ادواردو سنگربان كنوني تيم براگا چند فرصت مناسب ديگر گلزني را از قهرمان سال 2008 اروپا گرفته بود و حتي روي توپ منجر به گل ويا نيز ضربه اوليه اين مهاجم تازه پيوسته به باشگاه بارسلون را دفع كرد، اما ويا در ضربه دوم او را به تسليم واداشت.

ادواردو روزها بعد از آن واقعه مي‌گويد: «پس از آن كه داور سوت پايان بازي با اسپانيا را زد، احساس خاصي به من دست داد، زيرا فهميدم يك دوره جام جهاني و امكان درخشش در آن براي ما به پايان رسيده است و بايد شال و كلاه كنيم و به كشورمان برگرديم. ما در اين مسابقات فقط يك گل خورديم و به برزيل هم نباختيم اما احساس و برداشت كلي من از اين پيكارها مثبت نيست و آن را بيشتر يك فرصت از دست رفته مي‌دانم. شايد خود من در اين ديدارها و حتي مسابقه با اسپانيا نمره قبولي گرفته باشم، اما مهم تيم ملي كشورم بود كه راه به جايي نبرد و حذف شد. لابد تصور و استدلال ما اين است كه هر چه داشتيم ارائه كرده‌ايم اما اين كافي نبود. ما فرصت بسيار خوبي را از دست داديم و احساس من اين بود كه تيم ما واقعا مي‌توانست يكي از فيناليست‌ها باشد.»

----------


## Netsky

منم قهرمانی اسپانیا رو تبریک به به هوادارانش . 



> تا جام جهانی بعدی حرفی نباشه ! حالا برین خونه هاتون


البته شما هم خیلی به اسپانیا نناز . دوران افت بارسلونا و متعاقبا اسپانیا دیر یا زود فرا میرسه . همونطور که ایتالیا و فرانسه افت کردن . معمولا بیشتر تیم های که در یه دوره قهرمان میشن دچار افت بسیار شدیدی خواهند شد . 
راستی در مورد آژاکس دهه 70 تحقیق کنید . 



> تیم ما چی؟


مگه ما هم تیم داریم ؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> Messi های ما کی میتونن از پشت این سدهای بتونی خودشونو نشون بدن؟


نمیدونم الان منظورت از *Messi های ما* کیا هستن . فقط تا اونجایی که من میدونم ما بازیکنی در حد ماریو گومز هم نداریم ، چه برسه به *مسی* . 



> راه پیشرفت فوتبالمون کجاست؟


با این اوضاعی که فوتبال ما داره پیشرفت که نکردیم هیچ ، پسرفت هم کردیم . پسرفت نکنیم ، پیشرفت پیشکش . 



> ورزشگاه هامون کدومند؟


خیلی ورزشگاهای توپی داریم . آزادی ، حافظیه ، اکباتان و .....  :قهقهه:  . همشون در حد سن سیرو ، نیوکمپ و سانتیاگو برنابئو هستن .  :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

> همشون در حد سن سیرو ، نیوکمپ و سانتیاگو برنابئو هستن .


پس چی ؟! الان آزادی رو با اولترافرد مقایسه میکنن ... !!!

----------


## rezamoini

> من که همون اول جام پیشبینی کرده بودم که اسپانیا ، قهرمان میشه.
> 
> خداییش این جام ، حق اسپانیا بود.
> 
> وقتی که اینیستا اون گل رو زد، یاد اون گلش که با بارسلونا به چلسی زد ، افتادم ، خیلی حال کردم.
> 
> این جام رو اسپانیا نبرد ، بارسلونا برد.


آخ گفتی
ولی هلند مثل مرد باخت 
حمله جلوی بارسلون (اسپانیا) کار آسونی نیست

----------

